# Official Klein Picture Thread



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Amazingly...we don't have one yet.

I'm sure there will be some amazing photos.

Post pictures of your Klein. The rare, the unique, everything. :thumbsup: 

Lets see it!


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*Joy.*

Let's start with something splatter . . . I mean Graffiti. Work in progress. Slow progress. Yes, this is a Klein factory paint job.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Ha! You all knew it was coming, so here you go. A picture of the Team Moosepoop 1996 Klein Attitude. Maybe it shouldn't be near the top of the thread (or anywhere in the thread) but here goes. This is an entirely custom paint job, used to be the pearl/yellow/red team colors, but no longer. More pics and info here. It's probably a bad idea to make any snide comments...I've got a LOT more pictures where this one came from. 

Pinguwin


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm sure glad DB's Klein made it up before the Moose Klein.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm sure glad DB's Klein made it up before the Moose Klein.


every time i see that i cringe

i mean, who runs avid ultimates with paul v's:skep:


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*There used to be one!*

Eric, it was in the Klein section of the manufacturers forum.
I guess Craig and Francois thought that it didn't rank as high as Foes, Litespeed, Merlin, K2 and Zion. Hmm, is Zion a sponsor?:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

noslogan said:


> Eric, it was in the Klein section of the manufacturers forum.
> I guess Craig and Francois thought that it didn't rank as high as Foes, Litespeed, Merlin, K2 and Zion. Hmm, is Zion a sponsor?:thumbsup:


Honestly...I don't know. Never spent any time in the Klein forum...if they pulled it, it's because all those forums are for bikes that are still in production. 

Besides, this way we have our own thread with a gallery of the best Kleins on the net.


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*Here are a couple then..*

My '91? SSAtitude. And my '99 Mantra Pro race bike..


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

This Mantra is actually my second frame. The first frame blew a chainstay on a hangover Sunday ride that was just supposed to break up the cobwebs,......in my legs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

let's see what i can add... first thing should be the link to www.wundel.com and the Classic Klein gallery there https://www.wundel.com/classic1.html

in chronological order

1985 Mountain Klein, medium frame, XT M700, Suntour rollercams









1993 Sea&Sky Attitude, prototype with ZipGrip seat post clamp. 21" (Large), XTR M900

















1994 Storm Pulse, ZipGrip, 20" (Medium), XTR M900

















1995 Night Storm Pulse, 21" (Large), XTR M910









1995 Sea&Sky Adroit, 21" (Large), XTR M910

















1996 Burgundy-Blue Adroit, 21" (Large), XT M737

























1996 Ebony Black Pulse 2, 22" (Large), wild mix of parts...









1997 Race Red Mantra Pro, 20" (Medium), XTR M950


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*Kleins from Finland*

Here's mine...currently own 2 but fortunately they're the best ones: Adroit and Adept 

1993 Rain Forest Adroit, 18" (XS), will be a custom parts spec build

















1995 Coral Reef Adept, 19" (S), XT M737

























These two I recently sold.

1992 Horizon Attitude, 19" (S), XTR M900

























1993 Sea&Sky Attitude, 19" (S), custom parts spec


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

Built those for friends of mine.(wife and her husband of course!)


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Its not vintage, yet... But its a 2003 Klein Palomino Race which has had the Maverick linkage upgrade kit installed.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*Mountain Klein*

After quite a while off, I'm back in action and am happy to have added two all-time favorites to my collection - first the 1985 Fat Chance I posted a while back and now this Mountain Klein! I just have seller photos for now, but will update after I get it, clean it up (here's hoping it's in good shape) and photo it...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> every time i see that i cringe
> 
> i mean, who runs avid ultimates with paul v's:skep:


i thought it was the sight of fluorescent painted syncros cranks. or is it the slicks? no.. the tights. 
please stop!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

man... carsten doesn't scr#w around when it comes to Kleins. :thumbsup: 
that's a full force team you've got there man.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Did you these Klein parts for sale on ebay Link. *not mine*


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*umm......*



uno-speedo said:


> Did you these Klein parts for sale on ebay Link. *not mine*


Yeah.


----------



## drechsler57 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Klein of course*

Hallo Guys

Oh my good!!!!

Where do you find all these nice KLEIN bikes.

Perhaps i will find one in the future. I will have to wait.

Mister C. for president- please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yours

drechsler57


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

drechsler57 said:


> Hallo Guys
> 
> Oh my good!!!!
> 
> ...


  

Mate, it not that hard at all ! 
I urge you to just check your warehouse and I bet you'll find dozens of Kleins there! :yesnod:

And I'd vote for Mr. C too!


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

perhaps when you grow up you will find one.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Where's my meds when I REALLY need em*

Now I'm a mess,Those are the best looking Klein's and bikes I've ever seen.Man O Man the early 90's was the sh!t.I joke around always by saying no Klein is better than mine(my kids better looking than yours type of thing)and its in fact a sweet a$$ bike,but It would for sure have its hands full with the likes of some of those bad boys.I would love too have one of everything that came out of Klein between 89-96,more so 91-94..great thread.CF..


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

CRAZY FRED said:


> Now I'm a mess,Those are the best looking Klein's and bikes I've ever seen.Man O Man the early 90's was the sh!t.I joke around always by saying no Klein is better than mine(my kids better looking than yours type of thing)and its in fact a sweet a$$ bike,but It would for sure have its hands full with the likes of some of those bad boys.I would love too have one of everything that came out of Klein between 89-96,more so 91-94..great thread.CF..


wheres the pic Fred?!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

newsboymerlin said:


> perhaps when you grow up you will find one.


Haha! :thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

hollister said:


> wheres the pic Fred?!


I'm working on it.......


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

CRAZY FRED said:


> Now I'm a mess,Those are the best looking Klein's..I joke around...my kids better looking than yours type of thing...I would love...great thread.CF..


Aw Fred, you're melting my cold heart of stone. Keep it up man! :thumbsup:

Pinguwin


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

*2001 Klein Attitude Race*

Too new for here but it's a Klein. It gets ridden alot and I like the aztec gold. It's also a budget build. I think it's a really nice bike for cheap. I'm curious. Were the 01 Kleins still made in Washington? It says it was. Trek has owned Klein since 95.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Saved this one from a guy who was using it as his beater bike to get back and forth to work....










Was my dream bike BITD. I remember asking the guy at the LBS if I could touch it and when I picked it up I fell in love.

Fast forward 18 years or so, I finally own one, granted this one's got a lot of dings, cut bars, wrong rear wheel, cracked seat post and a tiny crack at the hole in the seat post tube, but I couldn't be happier....putting it back in shape will be a pleasure.

Can't wait to hit the single track with it.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

*Some do..*

Some Kleins break race records, others break hearts, and other just break. #BAT487 did all three. It still hurts to see this.










P.S. Cycleshark, "they eat pingus too". Not where I come from https://img258.imageshack.us/img258/443/tuxinredmondgrosspreviefe0.jpg


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

yo pingu

this one is perfect for any german collector! now they can see that no rust is inside and 
just tell them you found a way to use smaller boxes that will save postal taxes! 

greetings from the shark (they eat pingus too)


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Here's my Gator Linear Fade Pinnacle - '93 model I _think_ - PE5E.

8 speed XT, 63mm Judy SL (recent rebuild of the metal cartridge) Velocity K525 rims and XTR V's.

I think I might take it out this afternoon, seeing as I got it out.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ha ha.


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*I been lookin at that*



Rumpfy said:


> Ha ha.


It just looks weird. What it needs is aerobars.:thumbsup:

I think it was 2500 or 2900 a week or two ago.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

i don;t know if this has been discussed but to what extent does Klein's paint work define their allure? (especially the 1990-95 paint)

if kleins were only available in single colors, would they be as desireable today or just washington-made "cannondales" (to quote)?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Its Just About All Of It*



holden said:


> i don;t know if this has been discussed but to what extent does Klein's paint work define their allure? (especially the 1990-95 paint)


I think you hit the nail on the head with the Cannondale comparison. If each model were available in only one solid color per year I would guess the market value of Kleins would be close to 75% less. The paint is what sets them apart and makes them unique and ads some element of rareness. Finding a MC1 Adroit is easy. They're not rare by any means. Finding an MC1 Adroit in Team Storm for example is difficult. There is no difference in the bikes otherwise but the Team Storm will command 2-3x as much as a Black or Candy Red frame.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Shayne said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head with the Cannondale comparison.


I don't doubt that a Team Storm anything will sell for more than solid color (but I do know of a Team Storm Pulse that sold for less than some solid colors have sold. I will not mention who this person is but here's a hint: Look for Team Storms ). Same goes for other original multi-colored paints.

However, I'll tell my little Tale of Yore and Klein Stories from the mists of time. I had been searching for a nice bike in the fall of 1989 and tried dozens, including Cannondales. I had pretty much settled on an American Comp-Lite but was still trying out high-end bikes as I ran across them. I was in a certain town that you, Shayne, might be familiar with. It starts with 'Mad' and ends in "ison" and came across a shop that sold Kleins run by a man of certain notiriety named Larry. I had heard of Kleins but didn't know much about them and I tried a solid colored bike. The bike looked nice but didn't jump out at me visually in any way, shape, or form. The visuals wasn't what I was focused on at the time. I took it for a ride and within 100-200 yards said, "This is the one." It was that simple. The decision was made.

Yes, there is a coolness factor to them that Cannondales don't have, fat forks, etc. But for me it was the ride. I'm not saying that a Fat or a Merlin has a 'worse' ride and I had tried both of those brands, but the Klein's ride clinched it that quickly. Maybe if I had chosen a Fat City that year, I'd now be on Fatcogs ranting instead of here, but that wasn't the bike I choose. YMMV.



Shayne said:


> Finding a MC1 Adroit is easy


:skep:

Pinguwin


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shayne said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head with the Cannondale comparison. If each model were available in only one solid color per year I would guess the market value of Kleins would be close to 75% less. The paint is what sets them apart and makes them unique and ads some element of rareness. Finding a MC1 Adroit is easy. They're not rare by any means. Finding an MC1 Adroit in Team Storm for example is difficult. There is no difference in the bikes otherwise but the Team Storm will command 2-3x as much as a Black or Candy Red frame.


I totally agree.

Although that all polished frame above does look pretty cool. The craftsmanship of those (earlier) Kleins is awfully nice and they no doubt have a ride that can back up the paint...but yeah....that paint seems to be the focal point for collectors...since they end up wall art as a result.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Ugh, Don't Get Me Started*



pinguwin said:


> I don't doubt that a Team Storm anything will sell for more than solid color (but I do know of a Team Storm Pulse that sold for less than some solid colors have sold. I will not mention who this person is but here's a hint: Look for Team Storms ). Same goes for other original multi-colored paints.
> 
> Pinguwin


That seller was a total knob! Deal was closed but he wouldn't tell me where to send the money. Then a week or so passes with me emailing and calling repeatedly and I finally give up only to talk to the new owner that very day. It should be in my garage but it is in competent and deserving hands so I can't complain too much.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Shayne said:


> That seller was a total knob...only to talk to the new owner that very day..


Since then I've heard a few people have issues with him. What year was that and what bike?

Now if you notice that I did say 'of certain notoriety'. Me be smarts...I didn't say that I ordered my Klein from him, did I? 

Pinguwin


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*And About The Ride...*

Sure the ride is good or great depending on the application, but enough to justify the price??
Its all about the looks with Kleins

I've got 3 in the fleet right now and several others have come and gone. I'm both pro- and anti-Klein.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*No, No*

I was refering to the Team Storm Pulse that sold ~6 months ago.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Shayne said:


> No, no


Oh, I get it now. Didn't hear about that juicy bit of VRC gossip. Well either way, previously mentioned shop did have some notoriety, which is why I made an assumption on who you were talking about.

P. Guin


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> Although that all polished frame above does look pretty cool. The craftsmanship of those (earlier) Kleins is awfully nice and they no doubt have a ride that can back up the paint...but yeah....that paint seems to be the focal point for collectors...since they end up wall art as a result.


hmm, dont know. if you compare those two the paint seems to be not really important 

very nice MC1 Team Storm Adroit for cheap (relatively speaking)

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320138396225

and a dented crappy naked Attitude for almost half of that

https://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Attitude-Frame-Fork-MC-Bar-16-c-c-No-Reserve_W0QQitemZ290160254092QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and, to get back on topic, a Team Storm Pinnacle, frame $100 










Carsten


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I think they (the Attitude) have got a neat ride to them. Very light and precise and not harsh as you'd think. 

I'd like to find a bare one in my size for a rider. I liked that white Attitude that was on here a few years back...


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*I had*



Carsten said:


> hmm, dont know. if you compare those two the paint seems to be not really important
> 
> very nice MC1 Team Storm Adroit for cheap (relatively speaking)
> 
> ...


I had my finger on the button for that Storm Adroit . . . I must be one of the few that do not really like Storm paint. I think it would have gone for alot more $$ if it did not have BIN and the seller let it run.

That dented crappy Attitude went up partially because it was talked about on some forums? (I wonder) . . . what I know is it went for far too much.

Nice Pulse, Nice price. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> hmm, dont know. if you compare those two the paint seems to be not really important
> 
> very nice MC1 Team Storm Adroit for cheap (relatively speaking)
> 
> ...


Wow. That only went cheap because the BIN was pulled. Probably could have gone double that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

MrOrange said:


> I had my finger on the button for that Storm Adroit . . . I must be one of the few that do not really like Storm paint. I think it would have gone for alot more $$ if it did not have BIN and the seller let it run.
> 
> That dented crappy Attitude went up partially because it was talked about on some forums? (I wonder) . . . what I know is it went for far too much.
> 
> Nice Pulse, Nice price. :thumbsup:


next time you see a Team Storm Adroit for $1500 just press the button, i will do the rest  i even could have picked it up :madman:

yeah, nice Pulse. but it's a Pinnacle. even nicer to have such great buddies :thumbsup:

Carsten


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm not a huge fan of the storm paint but I think it could grow on me. I certainly would have bought the bike as it's an MC1 Adroit in very nice shape. It's possible that he could have gotten 2x, as Rumpfy mentioned, on BIN. 

At the very least I would have bought it to resell for a profit. There have been two Attitude that I've hesitated about that I could have made a buttload on with BIN and a private sale.

I'm interested in a bare Attitude simply because I'm looking for one to airbrush and I don't like the idea of stripping an original paint job.

Pinguwin

P.S. It's morning/afternoon and we have a lively discussion going on. Does anyone here actually have a &$*$'ing job?


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*Not me*



pinguwin said:


> Does anyone here actually have a &$*$'ing job?


 If it hits trails it is a mountain bike.  I know, I know.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the storm paint but I think it could grow on me. I certainly would have bought the bike as it's an MC1 Adroit in very nice shape. It's possible that he could have gotten 2x, as Rumpfy mentioned, on BIN.


For me a Storm Klein and an Adroit in particular is like "the Holy Grail". If I would have seen that (was on holiday then), I would 110% pulled the trigger. Oh well, it just gets me annoyed even thinking how cheap it went. If the auction would have been normal + Europeans allowed, the seller would have might have gotten even more, like 4000+ for the dollar is so low compared to euro right now...

But anyway, sometimes people get lucky. I don't complain getting my Adept hybrid for $905 either... Although my Adroit cost me an arm and a leg...

About comparing to Cannondales: they had nice paintjobs, fine welds, fat tubes and fat forks (Pepperonis) BITD as well. But they were still like normal bikes compared to Attitude & Adroit. On the other hand, I though that Rascal & Pinnacle were lame... In the early 90s I thought that Klein must have an aluminum fork, and when comparing the prices of Attitudes vs. Rascals for example, most collectors think the same.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

noslogan said:


> If it hits trails it is a mountain bike.  I know, I know.


hmm, what size are those knobbies? i was thinking of putting some on my wannabe 29er but space is limited

i really enjoy riding that one off the road 



















Carsten


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*for me at least*



Carsten said:


> hmm, what size are those knobbies? i was thinking of putting some on my wannabe 29er but space is limited
> 
> i really enjoy riding that one off the road
> 
> ...


that thing is crying for an ENO and the brakes to be pulled of

(stop free wheeling through life! if'n it aint fixed its broke!)


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*You will need*



Carsten said:


> hmm, what size are those knobbies? i was thinking of putting some on my wannabe 29er but space is limited
> 
> Carsten


A bigger fork and probably brakes.

Front is a Conti Twsiter Pro 37, the rea is a Kenda KWIK 30.

The fork on the Reve is really wide and the seat stays are wide as well.

The Lemond Filmore had a brake that was huge. I forget what that was though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

hollister said:


> that thing is crying for an ENO and the brakes to be pulled of
> 
> (stop free wheeling through life! if'n it aint fixed its broke!)


i think i'm too old for that. last time i rode a fixie is almost 40 years ago and i did not like it  but it sure would look nice and save some more weight 

Carsten


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Archangel said:


> I though that Rascal & Pinnacle were lame


Pinnacles and Rascals still have a great ride. They don't have the same value as a Al-forked Attitude/Adroit but if you want a great Klein ride without paying a buttload, buy a Rascal or Pinnacle, I have one of each. I have just as much fun riding them as the other bikes (as scandalous as that may sound). That said, I will pay more for an Attitude. With the way vintage is appreciating in value, it might not be long before a Rascal costs what an Attitude does today.

Oh wait, that is what we would have said of the late 90's when a Gator Attitude could be had for $400 and a Strata fork for a Benjamin Franklin.

Pinguwin

P.S. Not that I was buying in the 90's :madmax:


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*Were the wheels*



Carsten said:


> i think i'm too old for that. last time i rode a fixie is almost 40 years ago and i did not like it  but it sure would look nice and save some more weight
> 
> Carsten


 still made of wood back then?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

noslogan said:


> still made of wood back then?


yeah - and the front wheel was huge and the back wheel tiny. and the crank arms were directly attached to the front hub rft:

actually that was a bike my dad had built up for me. i guess it had 12" or so wheels. i couldnt keep my feet on the pedals when i rode faster...

Carsten


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Carsten said:


> i think i'm too old for that. last time i rode a fixie is almost 40 years ago and i did not like it  but it sure would look nice and save some more weight
> 
> Carsten


all brakes do is slow you down


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> Pinnacles and Rascals still have a great ride. They don't have the same value as a Al-forked Attitude/Adroit but if you want a great Klein ride without paying a buttload, buy a Rascal or Pinnacle, I have one of each. I have just as much fun riding them as the other bikes (as scandalous as that may sound). That said, I will pay more for an Attitude. With the way vintage is appreciating in value, it might not be long before a Rascal costs what an Attitude does today.
> 
> Oh wait, that is what we would have said of the late 90's when a Gator Attitude could be had for $400 and a Strata fork for a Benjamin Franklin.
> 
> ...


A Rascal is an Attitude minus the al fork, right? The Rascal was top of the line once and was a nice bike. I think it has less value because it was comparitively less popular, didnt have the unique Chehalis (read loud) paint jobs, and there were less mountain bikers in the 80s before the 90s boom. All those things make the Rascals worth less IMO. just speculation. The Attitudes/Adroits are neatly engineered. (not a huge fan of the paint jobs though)


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> A Rascal is an Attitude minus the al fork, right? The Rascal was top of the line once and was a nice bike. I think it has less value because it was comparitively less popular, didnt have the unique Chehalis (read loud) paint jobs, and there were less mountain bikers in the 80s before the 90s boom. All those things make the Rascals worth less IMO. just speculation. The Attitudes/Adroits are neatly engineered. (not a huge fan of the paint jobs though)


yes, Top Gun/Rascal/Fervors are MC1 Attitudes with standard 1" head set. just like the Pulse is an MC2 Attitude with 1 1/8 head set (and suspension geometry). much more convenient and the ride is the same. i see more and more Rascals (especially those with the linear fade paints) going for sums that only a few years ago bought you a nice Gator or Horizon Attitude. heck, even the Trek Pulse models went up in price and now tend to fetch more than a pre-Trek Pulse...
Adroits were always in a different league. not really justified but obviously worth it for many people.

the best bang for the buck these days seem to be the 94-96 Pulse frames and then the 97 and 98 Attitudes. and those are imho the best riders anyhow...

Carsten


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> A Rascal...didnt have the unique Chehalis (read loud) paint jobs


Not neccesarily. There were a number of really bright stock colors for them. The one pictured below is an Adept, but it's the standard paint (called UV Tri-Tone) for the 93 Rascal. I have one such bike that I'm slowly working on and will post once finished. The second pictured is the stock paint for 1990 taken from the catalog, it's actually a brighter pink in real life than in the picture. Also, you could get the Rascal in the other colors too. So they weren't the same standard colors as the Attitudes/Adroits, but there was no doubt where they came from.

Pinguwin


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I was mostly talking about the 80s. And the lack of fades, bursts, rainforests, storms, and grafiti, etc.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I was mostly talking about the 80s. And the fades, bursts, rainforests, storms, and grafiti, etc.


Kleins seemed to have always been on the bright side, even the original Mountain Klein (see Carsten's picture above) was bright. Not overly so but it wasn't earth toned either. Available were really brilliant colored single colored bikes like a yellow or green.

The first classic 'neon Klein' was the Pinnacle Elite which I believe came out in 1988, which was yellow/red/pink. I have an 89 with canti's but there was an Elite model with u-brakes that I'm almost certain was 88. I'll post a picture of the Pinnacle Elite in the future too. There were other bright fades as well. The 1989 Top Gun (will post a picture later), was a red/white/blue. Though after 1990 the colors really blossomed.

Also, the Rascal isn't an 80's bike but debuted in 1990. As mentioned previously, the Top Gun was introduced in 1989 and had trademark issues and was renamed the Rascal. Attitude came out in 1990 too. Adroit in 1991.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

The reason I thought that Rascals & Pinnacles were lame was that they had skinny CrMo forks and thinner tubes than Cannondale 3.0 series. BITD guys & gals who rode 'Dales in my home city were really looked upwards: "Ooh, he's got a Cannondale!" Even if it was a lousy M400  I had a '92 M700 with Pepperoni fork and it was so cool  

The masses didn't even know what Klein was. My riding pal had a '91 Attitude and people only commented how hideous the green/white/pink paint was... 
But now when thinking about it, the Rascal was actually a better buy compared to Attitude, at least for long-term maintaining reasons.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Archangel said:


> "Ooh, he's got a Cannondale!"


For me, it was quite the opposite, we used to call Cannondales, Klein-wannabe's. When I was at races with my green/white/pink Attitude, people would always comment on it and often ask to ride it. It was a very, very hot bike that was predominantly known only through druel-stained magazine pages.

If you said, 'The guy on the Klein Attitude', everyone at the race knew who you were talking about. Now it's true that I did have Team Moosepoop custom-painted jerseys, but I wasn't wearing silly tights. Well, not until racing season was over and it started to get colder. At that time I didn't have the penguins but I did have some really nice flowered tights. Hmmm, that would explain a lot about people who...

At least in my area of Minnesota/Wisconsin, Kleins were very highly regarded, Pinnacles included. Cannondales were thought of as nice, decent bikes but nothing to get your undies bundled over. I did test ride Cannondales when I was looking for my first high-end bike.

Pinguwin


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> At least in my area of Minnesota/Wisconsin, Kleins were very highly regarded, Pinnacles included. Cannondales were thought of as nice, decent bikes but nothing to get your undies bundled over. I did test ride Cannondales when I was looking for my first high-end bike.
> Pinguwin


I think for my experience there were a few reasons:
1) Cannondales were hideously expensive (compared to bike that common people bought) but Kleins even more so, so there were not many potential buyers (I come from a city of 60 000 habitants). Of course the mountain bikers knew the marque and had read it from MBA and Mountain Biking magazines.
2) If Kleins were difficult to get in the US, guess how difficult it was in Finland - the stock was quite limited and most of it were sold in the capital area. I remember that my LBS didn't even have a Klein catalogue, just photos sent by the importer... Try to choose colors then when you only see Backfire in the photo  
Cannondales were a different story - an European HQ of Cannondale was very active and sent lots of material and the waiting times for special ordered bikes were quite short.
3) Large diameter tubing was all the rage and Cannondales had the biggest of them all (or so it seemed). Normal non-mountainbikers who bought mountain bikes wanted their bikes to be good looking (cafe racers) but still obtainable. I guess that's why Haros and Cannondales were top sellers in the LBS where I worked in...


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks pinguwin for the link !
So, the picture of my 1990 klein attitude !
XS size (18", but 54cm for the level tube ! )

First, details&#8230;(as you can touch it !)  









































Classic pictures (the first picture : the cook bros crank and the original AC seatpost were missing)









































Pictures as you ride it

















picture for fun !







[/quote]

Picture in riding !


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Here's another one for the Klein fans...........Love the His & Her rides :thumbsup:


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> The second pictured is the stock paint for 1990 taken from the catalog, it's actually a brighter pink in real life than in the picture.


 yeah, it's full on fluorescent. i need to get to work on replacement decals for this...


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

i think the rascal/smaller headtube diameter kleins made more sense with those shocks. i;ve seen a few attitudes with headtube paint chipping from stock mag-21 arches. bummer


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*next time*



Carsten said:


> next time you see a Team Storm Adroit for $1500 just press the button, i will do the rest  i even could have picked it up :madman:
> 
> yeah, nice Pulse. but it's a Pinnacle. even nicer to have such great buddies :thumbsup:
> 
> Carsten


I WILL hit the button. No hesitation.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*Quick breaks*



pinguwin said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the storm paint but I think it could grow on me. I certainly would have bought the bike as it's an MC1 Adroit in very nice shape. It's possible that he could have gotten 2x, as Rumpfy mentioned, on BIN.
> 
> At the very least I would have bought it to resell for a profit. There have been two Attitude that I've hesitated about that I could have made a buttload on with BIN and a private sale.
> 
> ...


I take quick breaks . . . . Keeps me goin'


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone know what this color is called?










Not sure what year bike they came from. Looks like "gator?" under the sparkle blue. Any ideas?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Anyone know what this color is called?


Blue.


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Anyone know what this color is called?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If bar has green and blue two tone fading, called SEA&SKY.
if solid metallic blue, called CANDY BLUE.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks. Bars appear to be solid metallic color except for where they are scratched bare. I was curious about the color because of all the green under it. Did Klein recycle parts?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Did Klein recycle parts?


What is your problem aren't you familiar with pages 34-35 of the technical manual? 

Green is the undercoat. The manual has most of the Klein paint jobs with the base & second coats.

Pinguwin


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> What is your problem


my email app got clever and turned that line into "WTF is your problem" ...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Pinguwin,

Thanks for the link to the manual.

I went thru pgs 34/35 and maybe I'm not as sharp as I think...still can't figure out what color the bars are. 

Maybe I'll just stick with Rumpfy's "Blue".


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Did Klein recycle parts?
> 
> Actually they did, especially at MC1 era.(Did not a frame only for fork and hndlebars)


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Pinguwin,
> 
> Thanks for the link to the manual.
> 
> ...


Ice Teal for instance has a Green base and a Blue top coat. But it may well be a repaint, they did not always remove the original paint. Might not even be an original Klein paint...

Carsten


----------



## bbbr (Nov 6, 2005)

My Karma, I've yet to see another one.


----------



## OregonXC (Sep 1, 2004)

*02 adept race*

adept race


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Anyone know what this color is called?


Hey Steve, that is a 90/91 pinnacle stem in "Bright green".
Someone has painted over it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

some serious competition for Pinguwin :eekster:










more pics in this cool thread over on mtb-classic.de

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297627

Carsten


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:  :rockon:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Carsten said:


> some serious competition for Pinguwin :eekster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the bike is photoshopped under the guy.. or he is dressed for another ocasion really.


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

colker1 said:


> the bike is photoshopped under the guy.. or he is dressed for another ocasion really.


Naw.. its for real. Pink saddle,pink grips with the matching pink goggle strap.

That guy is HARDCORE right there!!!!

That is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I owe you money for that pic right there. LOL. Where do i send the money!
Thats going to the collection for ever and ever.

He cares about speed....LOL....that guy rules..


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

jasonwa2 said:


> Naw.. its for real. Pink saddle,pink grips with the matching pink goggle strap.
> 
> That guy is HARDCORE right there!!!!
> 
> ...


yes, he's a speedfreak...










i can give you his paypal address 

Carsten


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Carsten said:


> some serious competition for Pinguwin :eekster:


I doubt it.

I was going to be posting some Backfire Goodness in the next few days but Carsten beat me to it but more to come soon. This is my 91 Attitude in August of 1992 at the top of Mt. Evans, CO. Twenty eight miles & 7500 feet of climbing (and the same amount down ). Think it was about 2:45 up and under an hour down. No ragging about the slicks, it was a road climbing day. A few days before that I had been on Monarch Pass near Salida, CO & in Crested Butte (Pearl Pass, 401, etc). It was my first long term trip, spending four months in Utah, New Mexico, and Colorado.

Pin-Goo-Wee-Nee


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Carsten
> some serious competition for Pinguwin





pinguwin said:


> I doubt it.


Pinguwin, he has got you beat big time.

I'm a freak.
You're a freak.

That guy is a FREEEEEAAAAK....

All you got is that yellow helmet and your standin a lil funny.
We know you got the crazy moose, the fork and the pinguin tights.

But this guy.... He's got the skin tight roadie suit, lilly white shoes covers(were talkin super lilly), Pink saddle, pink grips and the matching pink goggle strap.

He trumped you dude.
aaaannnddd...looking at that thread that carsten posted up,
he also likes to take pics of guys butts.
He's got you beat dude.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

No, agree the picture is freakier than mine and the Mt. Evans picture isn't that odd, just that I'm not finished yet. Figured I would post a picture of an old 'Tude a bit earlier than I intended and over time, I'll regain and retain my VRC-oddity status. I too, found the butts thing disturbing. The only good thing about that photo is that he is wearing a face mask. Whoever it is, has some sense of shame, however little.

Pinguwin

P.S. Maybe that Speed-Racer picture should be posted in the "*Check Out This Frickin Dork!*" thread?


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*A few more pics*

Imagine that, all the tires were flat.


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: Wow, there're some incredible looking Kleins in this thread. I have wanted one since I first saw one in person at a bike shop in '93. Now that I can afford to get one, my cousin found a couple of NOS Adroit fuselages at a shop in Richmond, Vancouver. One is a '96 in blue/purple color with SL fork and the other is a '97 in koi orange color. I was just wondering if any Klein experts on here can tell me what the word fuselage stand for? Does that mean frame? Also I was wondering what year did Trek buy them out? Lastly, how much should I offer to take a couple of 10 year plus old Kleins off the owner's hands? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Hardguy said:


> :thumbsup: Wow, there're some incredible looking Kleins in this thread. I have wanted one since I first saw one in person at a bike shop in '93. Now that I can afford to get one, my cousin found a couple of NOS Adroit fuselages at a shop in Richmond, Vancouver. One is a '96 in blue/purple color with SL fork and the other is a '97 in koi orange color. I was just wondering if any Klein experts on here can tell me what the word fuselage stand for? Does that mean frame? Also I was wondering what year did Trek buy them out? Lastly, how much should I offer to take a couple of 10 year plus old Kleins off the owner's hands? Thanks in advance for any info.


Klein called their framesets that included frame, fork and stem/bar combo as fuselages 'cause they thought that the framesets were as efficient as aeroplane fuselages (or something like that, in short: marketing term).

Koi Adroits were sold recently by Leucadia Cyclery for $399 so I wouldn't pay much more than that. The '96 burgundy one is a another matter, that could fetch a little bit more, especially if it's a real Adroit with 2" downtube.

Trek bought Klein in late 1995. They couldn't affect the '96 lineup much although they killed the real Adroit and after that the Adroits were actually Attitude frames (only difference is downtube diameter). Also the MC2 stem/bar combos were all painted black in order to save costs. The 1997 model year was first where Trek influence was showing = they went to normal BBs, V-brake cable routing, no more rigid Strata/Uniklein fork, etc. etc.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I Had Heard That There Were Structrutal Problems*



Archangel said:


> Also the MC2 stem/bar combos were all painted black in order to save costs.


And that after the issue was resolved they were all painted black to differentiate them from the defective MC2s
That's what my local Klein dealer told me about the MC2 road stems. Not sure if it applies to the MTB version.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

This thread needed a Fervor!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Shayne said:


> And that after the issue was resolved they were all painted black to differentiate them from the defective MC2s
> That's what my local Klein dealer told me about the MC2 road stems. Not sure if it applies to the MTB version.


there are plenty of post-recall (95 and 96) road MC2s that are painted to match. e.g. all burgundyblue road MC2 are the revised version. the road MC2 were only black from 1997 on. on the MTBs they went to black somewhen in 1996. the first 1996 MTB MC2s were still painted to match burgundyblue and race red - i would "kill" for one of those.

Carsten


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Here is a picture of one of those red stems that in the Chicago Critical Mass in August.










Don't worry Carsten, you won't have to kill as I got dibs on it.

pinguwin


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

All ex and current bikes:


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow, a gorgeous mint 92/93 attitude w/ M900 components on ebay! I've never seen that color before. Too bad it's not my size though. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160171986709&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hardguy said:


> Wow, a gorgeous mint 92/93 attitude w/ M900 components on ebay! I've never seen that color before. Too bad it's not my size though.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160171986709&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


Typical Klein owner:

"-Ridden couple hundred miles, all paved road."


----------



## Kid-Sloth (Jun 18, 2007)

This is my Adept Race with marzocchi front fork.

Just realised I've possibly posted in the wrong place, how old does a bike have to be to be considered a classic anyways?

I'd delete this post if I new how.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

Kid-Sloth said:


> This is my Adept Race with marzocchi front fork.
> 
> Just realised I've possibly posted in the wrong place, how old does a bike have to be to be considered a classic anyways?


...in this case... 55years and up!


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

98 mantra race which is now my dads, these pictures are circa 2003 ... i miss the car too it was my first honda.

For some reason it wont let me link em fullsize so yall gonna have to click the links

https://my.photodump.com/melt/P9060029.jpg
https://my.photodump.com/melt/P9060022.jpg
https://my.photodump.com/melt/P9060033.jpg


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Check *El Foro de los Espanoles* for some crazy Klein action, Total fanatics..

Actually the link above take you to page 51 and postings #501 - #502 and #503 contain pictures of a recently repainted Klein "Tropical" by expert painters in Spain


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

patineto said:


> Check El foro *de los Espanoles* but some crazy Klein action, Total fanatics..
> 
> Actually the link above take you to posting #501 - #502 and #503 contain pictures of a recently repainted Klein "Tropical"


there is a potts somewhere ... actually i have seen the pic of that piano room before.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

colker1 said:


> there is a potts somewhere ... actually i have seen the pic of that piano room before.


yeah is kind of Cool but is mostly sad.









Well someday as happen many times before a bunch of brand new bike will be sold , maybe to Stan the Four man.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

patineto said:


> .


Carsten plays the piano?


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

hollister said:


> Carsten plays the piano?


And really Washes the Carpet too.....:madman:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

patineto said:


> And really Washes the Carpet too.....:madman:


huh?

Carsten


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Carsten said:


> huh?
> 
> Carsten


The Carpet under neat the freaking piano senor..


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

patineto said:


> yeah is kind of Cool but is mostly sad.
> [


sad? that potts is awesome.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Kid-Sloth said:


> This is my Adept Race with marzocchi front fork.
> 
> Just realised I've possibly posted in the wrong place, how old does a bike have to be to be considered a classic anyways?


If its got shocks at both ends and disc brakes...it might be a bit new for most of us.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

patineto said:


> yeah is kind of Cool but is mostly sad.


Carsten's stuff is always cool.

The sad part being that the bikes don't fit him (I'm pretty sure is the case).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Melt said:


> 98 mantra race which is now my dads, these pictures are circa 2003 ... i miss the car too it was my first honda.
> 
> For some reason it wont let me link em fullsize so yall gonna have to click the links
> 
> ...


New.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

patineto said:


> The Carpet under neat the freaking piano senor..


you have a weird phantasy.
that's just sunlight coming in through one of the windows.

folks, how about turning over to commenting on e.g. the firstflight collection. there's much more material hanging around not being used. maybe i should call my small collection the museum of national mtb heritage and everything would be cool...

Carsten


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Carsten said:


> you have a weird phantasy.
> that's just sunlight coming in through one of the windows.


Big Picture thinking senor

If that was My House, First I will have Drum set, Second the floor will be made out of nice worn out thick wood with a nice big fire place, then you wil see dirty tyre tracks all over the place..

Clean white carpets *+* Clean Mountainbikes *=* Posser boy


> folks, how about turning over to commenting on e.g. the firstflight collection. there's much more material hanging around not being used. maybe i should call my small collection the museum of national mtb heritage and everything would be cool...
> 
> Carsten


Don't take me wrong, I admire your collection and others too..

But at least for me bikes were made to be ridden as much as a basketball were made to be Bounce, no to just seat around and Look pretty is just not fair for their souls.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Carsten's stuff is always cool.
> 
> .


seconded


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

patineto said:


> Big Picture thinking senor
> 
> If that was My House, First I will have Drum set, Second the floor will be made out of nice worn out thick wood with a nice big fire place, then you wil see dirty tyre tracks all over the place..
> 
> ...


i prefer having a family... and such a house... and all the bikes 

Carsten


----------



## m_lorz (Jan 6, 2008)

*Pictures from the german KLEIN meets KLEIN event (last August)*

Hi there,

just wanted to post the link to my flickr-page where I am hosting the pictures from last year's first KLEIN meets KLEIN event in Germany.

This was serious fun!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlorz/collections/72157601865845875/

Sincere regards: Matthias

P.S. We are just planning the next one for 2008, wanna join us in Germany?

Just drop me an e-mail and I'll keep you posted


----------



## m_lorz (Jan 6, 2008)

*My Adroit Race '99*

...and not to forget the latest pics of my green monster.

10,43 kg (23 lbs), race ready and built for a 190+ lbs. rider


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

m_lorz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> just wanted to post the link to my flickr-page where I am hosting the pictures from last year's first KLEIN meets KLEIN event in Germany.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty cool actually.

In the US its hard enough to get any kind of meeting let along an all vintage Klein meet.

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

patineto said:


> Big Picture thinking senor
> 
> If that was My House, First I will have Drum set, Second the floor will be made out of nice worn out thick wood with a nice big fire place, then you wil see dirty tyre tracks all over the place..
> 
> ...


Good thing its not your house then.

Just because it doesn't suit your style, no reason to slag his.

Not all his bikes are wall hangers.


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

patineto said:


> yeah is kind of Cool but is mostly sad.


I have a NOS Sea/Sky 1994 Attitude with MC2/fork and 100% original build, right down to the Deathgrip tires.

I have a NOS 1994 Attitude fuselage in Team Nightstorm complete with uncut steerer.

I have two early '96 Mantra Pro's (the original design) w/integrated seat collars.

I love letting these hang from the basement ceiling, and away from UV light where no one can see them. 

I also have a stack of three '97 Mantra Race's and a NOS Aeolus fuselage. Mainly sentimental.

Let's not forget the 4 complete sets (F/R) of Ultimate levers and Arch Supremes, 4 complete Coda Magic cranksets, a NOS Sweetwings crankset, 3 or 4 Kooka Bonnie cranksets, some splatter, some rasta, Avalon Starlight crankset, misc. ano. stems, hubs and other doo-dads that I either bought new in the 90's, or picked up on the way-too-cheap on Ebay 6+ years ago before it became saturated with buyers.

Will I ever use any of this stuff? No. Will I sell it? Well, everything has it's price. But someone's gotta save a little crazy painted, purple ano. mountain bike history, right? Besides, it's a lot easier to beat up a shiny new 2008 bike/part (that performs better than ever) and can easily be re-purchased from the LBS when it breaks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Good thing its not your house then.
> 
> Just because it doesn't suit your style, no reason to slag his.
> 
> Not all his bikes are wall hangers.


he's just jealous 

Carsten


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Klein Freak said:


> I have a NOS 1994 Attitude fuselage in Team Nightstorm complete with uncut steerer.
> 
> Will I ever use any of this stuff? No. Will I sell it? Well, everything has it's price. But someone's gotta save a little crazy painted, purple ano. mountain bike history, right? Besides, it's a lot easier to beat up a shiny new 2008 bike/part (that performs better than ever) and can easily be re-purchased from the LBS when it breaks.


_This _someone will help you save _that_...I'll even change my username to Klein-DaleTony....:thumbsup:


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

CdaleTony said:


> _This _someone will help you save _that_...I'll even change my username to Klein-DaleTony....:thumbsup:


Here's a picture I took last year. I need to get some new ones with good lighting and a neutral backdrop.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Klein Freak said:


> Here's a picture I took last year. I need to get some new ones with good lighting and a neutral backdrop.


P***k 
I have that saved to my hard drive

Edit. btw the lighting and backdrop over here are unbelievable. It's hard to describe or picture w/o that frame here to show you


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

CdaleTony said:


> P***k
> I have that saved to my hard drive
> 
> Edit. btw the lighting and backdrop over here are unbelievable. It's hard to describe or picture w/o that frame here to show you


Here's a link to the other pics from that thread. Maybe I'll take some better pictures of it and the others this weekend when I'm back in town. I'm currently living 400 miles away from them. :sad:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=275764


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

That is stunning!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

That's "Soooo Money" sweet!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

m_lorz said:


> ...and not to forget the latest pics of my green monster.
> 
> 10,43 kg (23 lbs), race ready and built for a 190+ lbs. rider


i never saw so many cables and stuff in one pic....

beautifull btw.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*Adroit!*

So, a friend and former coworker just left the company and moved back to CA. He'd mentioned he had an Adroit in his garage and promised to send photos. This is too good not to share with this forum. The bike should get some usage now (and is not for sale)... :thumbsup:


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hollister said:


> seconded


3rd-ed, 4th-ed .. or wherever we're up to?
I bet most people wish their family was as understanding to have such classic bikes liberally sprinkled around their house


----------



## oldschooler (Feb 23, 2006)

maybe for sale...

and I sold this one half a year ago... still screaming... was I drunk???:madman: :


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Klein Freak said:


> >>>>
> 
> Will I ever use any of this stuff? No. Will I sell it? Well, everything has it's price. But someone's gotta save a little crazy painted, purple ano. mountain bike history, right? Besides, it's a lot easier to beat up a shiny new 2008 bike/part (that performs better than ever) and can easily be re-purchased from the LBS when it breaks.


If Bicycles were to have a Heart and a soul, I think they will be really sad if they never got to achieve their full potential..

I know, I Know most Klein's are Becoming total "Garage queens" Like the Harley davidson bling out motorbikes and they are starting to cost more more than a painting from Salvador dali (I saw a adroit frame sell for more than $4000 de the other day)

But at least To me Bikes are Like Viking warriors that deserve to have the chance of dyeing in battle and their souls go to Valhalla in peace.

Now if we were taking about something really Special like a the first brezze, a old Pott's, Cunninham's or even a real doug bradbury manitou, i can understand the Museum quality status, but Klein's were made on a factory scale production manner, I even when to the factory when I was a dealer of them.

To each his Own, I have four of them, totally trash with Ugly paints and I still love them like a "Ugly child" and I will keep trashing them and getting them muddy (Yesterday was pretty good wet and Muddy) until they can not do it any more..

Yes, I do have a few spare sets of Bottom bracket and headset bearing when the current ones worn out.

Ps: I did race the Mammoth Kamikase in 94' and 95' on my fully rigid Purple (rattle can spray painted) Klein attitude even with the stupid Mc1 handlebar and nothing feel apart reaching a little less than 50mph.


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

patineto said:


> To each his Own, I have four of them, totally trash with Ugly paints and I still love them like a "Ugly child" and I will keep trashing them and getting them muddy (Yesterday was pretty good wet and Muddy) until they can not do it any more.. Ps: I did race the Mammoth Kamikase in 94' and 95' on my fully rigid Purple (rattle can spray painted) Klein attitude even with the stupid Mc1 handlebar and nothing feel apart reaching a little less than 50mph.


That's the problem... I've been looking for that elusive USED Medium MC1 Attitude to build up as my primary singlespeed and race the piss out of. All I ever seem to find are pretty examples. :skep:

When I do get a house of my own down the road, they will be hung on the walls in place of paintings. That's so much more exciting than a bad print of Starry Night, anyhow.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Klein Freak said:


> That's the problem... I've been looking for that elusive USED Medium MC1 Attitude to build up as my primary singlespeed and race the piss out of. All I ever seem to find are pretty examples. :skep:


Why shoot for an attitude when you can have an adroit? I'm just waiting for a large 93 adroit with shitty paint to hit ebay so's I can snatch it up. Its whats under the paint that really matters. Besides, as cool of an art piece as a Klein may make Id rather ride one (decked out in 3DV of course) than look at one any day.


----------



## holycao86 (Sep 4, 2007)

oops


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

New.


----------



## rainforest (Jan 26, 2008)

*rains raining beauties*

hi everyone, a newbie here posting my goodies


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

rainforest said:


> hi everyone, a newbie here posting my goodies


:skep:


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

hollister said:


> :skep:


I'll 2nd that one.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

rainforest said:


> a newbie here


Something that didn't need to be mentioned....


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Official Klein Picture Thread...........................


----------



## rainforest (Jan 26, 2008)

*ooops*

ok im new only to the site...obviously the wrong pic....


----------



## rainforest (Jan 26, 2008)

*proper pic*

ok here is is..


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

rainforest said:


> ok here is is..


NOW we're talking! Don't ebay it like everyone else, lately. Too many of these bikes ending up in Germany. Why is that, anyway!? :skep:


----------



## rainforest (Jan 26, 2008)

this bike will always see dirt and mud, never ebay


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Klein Freak said:


> NOW we're talking! Don't ebay it like everyone else, lately. Too many of these bikes ending up in Germany. Why is that, anyway!? :skep:


because Klein is "small" in german? i wonder what fat chance means in german...


----------



## rainforest (Jan 26, 2008)

lolol


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Rainforest...Thats the one I saw downtown that I loved...........:thumbsup:


----------



## rainforest (Jan 26, 2008)

:devil: yaaaaaa


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Here's my '99 Klein Mantra. Love the bike; I am in the process fo "Clyde" proofing it.


----------



## UTvolmntman (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm new here. First post actually.
Never knew that Kliens were in such great demand.
I have yet to see my Klien Attitude Race, Blue fade...Any info, history. etc..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

UTvolmntman said:


> I'm new here. First post actually.
> Never knew that Kliens were in such great demand.
> I have yet to see my Klien Attitude Race, Blue fade...Any info, history. etc..


Do a search in the 'vintage retro classic' forum and you'll find all the info and pics you can handle. It tends to be a hot topic.

And welcome!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Do a search in the 'vintage retro classic' forum and you'll find all the info and pics you can handle. It tends to be a hot topic.
> 
> And welcome!


...but search for Klein, not for Klien 

the Attitude Race is a Trek era model and hence not really covered here to a great extend. Deffo not a bad bike and if a 97 or 98 even a really good bike but just not vintage enough.

Does it have the straight head tube or the barrel-shaped one?

Carsten


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi guys well I must admit I dont like klein but after seeing these pictures of mostly showroom condition I take my hat off,two tone colors are mean,I have yet to see a klein first hand,but here in N.Z I can only imagine there would be very few.awesume


----------



## 4000fps (Feb 5, 2008)

It's a start:


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

One photo from Finland...









https://www.teamvelocycling.com/klein/index.htm


----------



## Chasintrane (Jun 1, 2006)

:eekster:


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*1993 Rascal Moonrise*

Here's some pics of a 1993 rascal with a moonrise paintjob. I like the colors looks like some of the sunsets or moonrises we see here in Florida. Good bike for the flats here in the sunshine state and a nice looking rig. I call it the Rascal-Flats...cuz' the ladies love it. Haven't seen a moonrise fade yet, does anyone else have one? The bike rides great and climbs good. Beautiful bike, hard to work on, would be perfect for a surgeon mechanic with steady hands, and speciality tools. Still can't figure out how to overhaul the bottom bracket.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Pimpride said:


> Here's some pics of a 1993 rascal with a moonrise paintjob. I like the colors looks like some of the sunsets or moonrises we see here in Florida. Good bike for the flats here in the sunshine state and a nice looking rig. I call it the Rascal-Flats...cuz' the ladies love it. Haven't seen a moonrise fade yet, does anyone else have one? The bike rides great and climbs good. Beautiful bike, hard to work on, would be perfect for a surgeon mechanic with steady hands, and speciality tools. Still can't figure out how to overhaul the bottom bracket.


nice color and indeed not too many Moonrise Kleins around. Here are two other Rascals

https://www.wundel.com/classickleinnr75.html



















and an Attitude

https://www.wundel.com/classickleinnr35.html










there are more out there, i know one MC1 Adroit and a few MC1 Attitudes and one or two MC2 Attitudes in Moonrise.

Use the search function for threads on the bottom bracket replacement, it has been discussed a few times. You can use the proper tools or just a hammer 

Carsten


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Doesn't Hammer = Proper Tools?*



Carsten said:


> You can use the proper tools or just a hammer




My Klein tool kit contains 2 hammers, some blocks of wood, and a piece of PVC pipe :thumbsup: Oh, and the 'official' MC2 wrenches.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*BB info*

Here's some info about the removing the bottom bracket. Looks like surgery to me. Have you all ever changed or overhauled a 93 Klein bottom bracket?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yup A Dozen+ Times*

Yes, its really much easier that the manual makes it look.

I don't own a frame with a threaded BB shell, they're all press fit like your Klein.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm wondering I change it then? Do I thread a bolt through the middle of the spindle and pound it out with a rubber mallet? Which side comes out? How do I get it back in? PVC pipe? Does it just press in? Any tricks or pitfalls to look out for on removal? Install? What berrings do I get/use? Any help is appreicated, as I would like to finish the overhaul, before I put too many miles on it and it's squeaking a little now.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*1991 Klein Pinnacle*

So, I know this isn't the best photograph, but I found it as I was organizing. It was probably taken in 1991 or 1992. Wish I had better pictures of it! It's a 1991 Klein Pinnacle XT. I live in the Boston area and drove up to Manchester, NH to purchase it. It was frame only, I believe, and I had the shop built it up with a Deore XT gruppo. I don't remember too much of what else I had done with it, except I'm drooling over the thumb shifters! It was a 18" frame, which really looked more like a 16" with the steep angle of the top tube. It looked just like the bike that hangs in the hallway on Seinfeld. 

View attachment 334613


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

(subliminal message)Have you ever noticed that on most american tv shows (I WATCH A LOT OF TV) THERE


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

(sorry,keyboard went cravy) there is a bike hanging up somewhere or against the wall,even in advertisements for coffee or housekleening products there is a bike somewhere,I told my wife about it and she now coments and laughs about it when we see one,and we check out what type it is,now this is the one good thing that tv has done for the cycling world wether they like it or not they have put that image on your retina's as possibly a subliminal message to be more healthy or is it a conspiricy by bike companys to pay for having their bikes on tv so we buy them..........LOL sorry,watched too many X-files back in the 90's....do,do,do,doooaaaa.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

painted desert looks so good in person


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Here is my -94 sea&sky.
I have been building it last couple months and now it´s quite ready.
Still coming SPD-737 (NOS)pedals, and hopefully blue Mobypost.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

This is my latest toy... 
Took one week to build, first ride today and I really enjoy it!

















And also now I have finished my sea&sky...got some nice Cook dust caps, thanks again!
This is going to be wallhanger, almost all are NOS parts.

















Bigger pictures:
Klein Attitude 2000pix
Klein Attitude 2000pix


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

My retired Mantra and the wife's Mantra.

Lots of nice looking Kleins being shown.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

ShamusWave said:


> This is my latest toy...
> Took one week to build, first ride today and I really enjoy it!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice crank caps! Two great builds too. Funny to see those Deore Thumbs on the Neopolitan Klein given all the discussion of them!


----------



## Lloyd395 (Dec 14, 2004)

*1991 Ultra Violet*

Not bad for a buying price of $260.00


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Lloyd395 said:


> Not bad for a buying price of $260.00


I'll give you double right now! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*street slicks*



bushpig said:


> I'll give you double right now! :thumbsup:


Remember that recent red Attitude that wouldnt sell for $500? Can't find the link for some reason. The purple one is probably worth less. A Klein's gotta have one of the "cool" paint jobs to have value.

Nice polished crankset.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ShamusWave said:


> This is my latest toy...
> Took one week to build, first ride today and I really enjoy it!


nice looking bike/build and good to see it on the trails.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*Few Adroits*

It seems that I've forgotten to post these pics here...

This one is a 1993 Rain Forest in 18" size.
Actually this frameset has already been sold to Spain to make way for something even better...




























This is a 1992 Adroit in Gloss Black.
I sold the frame to the UK from where it was sold to Thilo in Germany.










Here are some shirts that were custom made for me:










Lastly, a hint of things to come: There is a STORM gathering in Finland...


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*1993 Adroit TEAM STORM*

Well, the storm approached a little faster than anticipated...


----------



## Lloyd395 (Dec 14, 2004)

Wow awesome replica! 

I'd like to get my purple attitude repainted complete with fork... if anyone has a line on the black stickers with the white boarder please let me know. 

For now I won't feel to bad if it gets chipped as the paint job isn't perfect anymore.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't mean to pee on your guys' parade, but I just have to ask.... Amazong paint jobs and welds aside, what is it about the ride quality of Kleins that attracts you guys? A big-tubed aluminum frame with a 50mm fork is one thing, a big-tubed aluminum frame with a big-tubed aluminum fork with an oversized steerer connected to a one-piece aluminum bar-stem combo is another.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

uphiller said:


> I don't mean to pee on your guys' parade, but I just have to ask.... Amazong paint jobs and welds aside, what is it about the ride quality of Kleins that attracts you guys? A big-tubed aluminum frame with a 50mm fork is one thing, a big-tubed aluminum frame with a big-tubed aluminum fork with an oversized steerer connected to a one-piece aluminum bar-stem combo is another.


Thank you! :thumbsup: 

The few Kleins that I've ridden have actually ridden well. And I do understand the desirability. But at the same time, the tend to be over hyped IMO.


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

not the best pic but it's all I have available at the moment... (gonna hafta dig thru the files and see what else I can find around here).

Here we have Clifford, the big red bike:








'97 (i think) Pulse Race, XT/XTR drivetrain, Moxey suspension seatpost, Manitou SXR fork, WTB "glitter" saddle, Kore Elite stem, etc... basically the rule for this bike was, the more garish looking the result the more likely it was for any given part to be added to the mix. In bright sunlight this thing was painful to look at but, it was a darned fast and agile ride. Sadly, I sold it off several years ago. I just wasn't getting ridden much anymore so it seemed like the right thing to pass it along to someone who would actually enjoy it. I still miss Clifford occasionally tho. :sad:


----------



## Lloyd395 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ritchey Rules!!!!!! steel is real and all that other crap...


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*rich?*

did some one say RITCHEY.............Some things are more used than others


----------



## fqdn (Apr 11, 2008)

Just dug this out of my parents garage and gave it an initial wiping down after being neglected for about 5 years. Will try to take some in better lighting in a bit.


----------



## Superleggera (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow -- there are people just as crazy about Klein's as I am!  

My regular ride for the past 12 years is my Attitude. At last count it showed 41K+ miles on the odometer. It's been ridden from Seattle to San Diego with a trailer and slicks, ridden the North Rim of the Grand Canyon, rocked Moab, blasted Julian, descended the best of NorCal and finds it home again now in the Northwest in the Capital Forest and Skookum Flats and more. Figure @70% knobbies for fun and 30% slicks for daily commuting.

Amazingly never a crack or a problem with the Klein parts themselves -- original headset, bottombracket, MC bars, etc. Paint is still nice with only one scratch from an accident. Forks, gears, chains, wheels, etc -- gone through many over the years.

Have a Rascal in the shop that I picked up from Gary personally in Chehalis in early '90s that is getting rebuild shortly. Still looking for an Adroit or NOS Attitude with Klein oversize fork for the office and incase anything happens to my beloved Attitude above. 

My hook into Klein's to begin with? The northwest connection for one and being the bike to have on the local trails. Plus a friend formed most of the gradient tubing for Klein for years and thus my familiarity with their tubing. And once I rode one -- I couldn't imagine not having one for myself.

Pic at the Golden Gate bridge on my big tour.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*Vintage Klein Riders*

Sounds like you've enjoyed your klein for a while. I like the pic with the BOB trailer. Nothing like a little MTB adventure... I just acquired a moonrise fade Klein Rascal in 93 and have enjoyed riding it. Compared to my 97 Steel Bianchi Denali, it feels super stiff and doesn't seem to punish you on long rides like other classic AL frames. It's a joy to ride, and interesting to work on with the internal cable routing, horizontal dropouts and pressed in BB, ...but it seems to be a nice rider. I acutally sent the money to a MIT.edu pay pal address for it, which is funny. As a collectible MTB, I like the engineering behind the brand and the fact that it was designed as a student at MIT in the USA. All and all it's a really nice bike, rides stiff and climbs good. Mine has a 1" head tube and a chrome marzocchi front shock. Real fun bike on the trails, especially here on the FL Flats. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Finally, I decided to go with Campagnolo.. I had it first build up with XT.
Then I found these parts and here it is...


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

This may upset the Klein purists, but here is my Rascal with a Cannondale fork. I just couldn't see putting a steel fork on a alu bike. I like the way it feels, very stiff and light.




























​


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*1989 Klein Pinnacle*

A non Dentists Klein.
Hope you like my new ride. A 1989 Klein Pinnacle. Very faded, scratched and oxidized. It was updated w/ Xt and XTR and jets from Rock Shocks by previous owner. After receiving it, i rode it, loved it. I added a Continental "verticle?" on rear and a serfas " Burner" on front, Scott AT2 bars, a modified Brooks saddle, some big Odyssey pedals, new chain and a nifty bottle opener ( from Wisecracker). My original intent was to strip it, paint it and add slicks. The faded color is awesome. Looks like a faded "Celeste ". Now i think i'll clean up the oxidation and clear coat it. Maybe i'll hang it over my piano. HA HA. I really love this bike and plan to unload my fancy $2400 full suspension GT. Its too squishy and easy to ride.


----------



## kilen (Jun 13, 2007)

*96 Attitude and 94 Fervor*

Picked them both up within the last month


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

This came ready today...


----------



## Chasintrane (Jun 1, 2006)

Sweet Kooka ring.


----------



## drullse (Sep 14, 2006)

ShamusWave said:


> This came ready today...


This bike is simply a piece of art - 10 out of 10!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

Woa! Very cool.

No 'KLEIN' logo on front fork?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

drullse said:


> This bike is simply a piece of art - 10 out of 10!


No its not. The rear Ringle QR is purple, but the drive side end is black.

Fail.


----------



## Chasintrane (Jun 1, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> No its not. The rear Ringle QR is purple, but the drive side end is black.
> 
> Fail.


Duh, so it matches the MC and fork.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Chasintrane said:


> Duh, so it matches the MC and fork.


So the front one should be black on the lever side then.

(I'm just busting chops. Its actually a very pretty bike)


----------



## Chasintrane (Jun 1, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> (I'm just busting chops...)


Me too.

Looks good.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> No its not. The rear Ringle QR is purple, but the drive side end is black.


Yeh, but this really makes me :madman:

I need to get purple drive side end...

Yep, no logos at the fork... painter kind of forget them... 
But now I dont know, does it need them or not?


----------



## drullse (Sep 14, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> No its not. The rear Ringle QR is purple, but the drive side end is black.
> 
> Fail.


Okok... 9.8 out of 10.

It was 2:17 am here, when I looked at the pics...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

ShamusWave said:


> Yep, no logos at the fork... painter kind of forget them...
> But now I dont know, does it need them or not?


:yesnod:

are the frame decals under the clear coat?

Carsten


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Oldest Mountain Klein*

Paul Hoyer formally of Sun Valley Idaho pulled this out of his garage last week. We were trying to remember just when he put it together back in the day...What year? 1987 or 1988? Pretty sure they were available in 1985. Was this the first year for MT. Klein?










Does anyone remember if these were frame only or available with full groupo?










Original chrome fork was sold here to one of you a few years ago...



















Rides great-When I moved to Idaho from CA I debated between one of these and a SlingShot. About as far as East is from West...Settled on the first generation SlingShot. And Sun Valley became one of the biggest markets for Klein in the US.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

that was me  there it is










they had three build kits for the Mountain Kleins - Mountain Race, Elite Trail and Trail










that one seems to be an 85 or early 86 with the rear der cable running inside the chain stay.

Carsten


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Carsten said:


> :yesnod:
> 
> are the frame decals under the clear coat?
> 
> Carsten


Frame decals are painted like originals.
Frame was painted first white, then paint masks added and rest of colours.
Then paint masks away and clear coat on.

I have stickers what I can put on fork and see how it looks.


----------



## Chasintrane (Jun 1, 2006)

ShamusWave said:


> Frame decals are painted like originals.
> Frame was painted first white, then paint masks added and rest of colours.
> Then paint masks away and clear coat on.
> 
> I have stickers what I can put on fork and see how it looks.


Who did the paint?


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Chasintrane said:


> Who did the paint?


Painter close to my place.
He does a lot motorsport helmets and icehockey masks.
Some HD-parts also...

Really nice fellow:thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

from the last few days


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

hollister said:


> from the last few days


nice. the cable entry and exit on the top tube are art, eh?! i want a Team Super like that but with internal down tube and chain stay cables too...

the color of the Mountain Klein is called "Aurora" for what it's worth...

Carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Customer bikes Holl?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Customer bikes Holl?


yeah

new headset for the road bike

mtn klein got a tune and tires(but he's thinking of selling/trading it in)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> mtn klein got a tune and tires(but he's thinking of selling/trading it in)


You know what to do.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*Klein Team Storm / Tinker Replica*

Forgot to post these here earlier...

Klein's 1993 team gear:










Same stuff but with Storm jersey...










I was able to obtain the Leader Gara Pro helmet from a ex-Klein employee with a help from Thilo. It's 1 of 5 custom painted helmets made in Klein's paint shop. 2 of the helmets went to Tinker, 2 to Sara Ellis and this 1 is a "surplus one".


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

my '96 Pulse II which is my faithful companion since more than 11 years now 

since a while as "Kleiningham Big Black"  with RM-2 dirt drops and XTR M900 STIs on DKG plates and Suntour towers and DiaCompe brake levers. Now after quite some adjustments and fine tuning it rides, brakes and shifts surprisingly well. I really like that set-up.
































































I left it dirty and mounted proper tires and seat so that the Rumpfmeister won't complain 

Carsten


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

That is nice build!

I´m little bit newbie for this ,
but is that kind of bar hard to found?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

ShamusWave said:


> That is nice build!
> 
> I´m little bit newbie for this ,
> but is that kind of bar hard to found?


not really, they pop up on ebay every now and then. there are similar (but not as nice ) versions still made. more difficult it is to find a suitable ahead stem for them. tall and not too much reach...

Carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> my '96 Pulse II which is my faithful companion since more than 11 years now
> 
> since a while as "Kleiningham Big Black"  with RM-2 dirt drops and XTR M900 STIs on DKG plates and Suntour towers and DiaCompe brake levers. Now after quite some adjustments and fine tuning it rides, brakes and shifts surprisingly well. I really like that set-up.
> 
> ...


Nice Carsten! Looks like a nice user friendly dirt drop bike. And its dirty! Fantastic. :thumbsup: 
No complaining out of me. 

Looks like you run your brake levers up higher on the bar?

I'm looking forward to getting my DKG/M900 setup going.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice Carsten! Looks like a nice user friendly dirt drop bike. And its dirty! Fantastic. :thumbsup:
> No complaining out of me.
> 
> Looks like you run your brake levers up higher on the bar?
> ...


they are relatively high but that's how i prefer it. i've modified the brake lever bodies where they attach to the bar so the levers are a bit closer to the bar and i have no problems at all to reach them when riding in the drops. my large hands certainly help. actually i also needed to mount the shift levers further up to create room for my hands and so i can reach them easier with my thumbs. i drove around for two weeks with old loose bar wrap and the allen keys in the pocket for on the fly adjustments and only now fixed everything in place and did the final wrapping. now i will ride it a while and if i then still like it i will try to get a custom made (LD?) stem. this one is almost perfect but it could be half an inch higher and have half an inch less reach. but i wouldnt be surprised if i get used to it.

btw, i gave up using the nerve wracking tiny bearing balls to fix the DGK plates on the towers after i lost the last one i had and now use a serrated washer between plates and towers. MUCH easier to handle.

Carsten


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Great bike. Always glad to see Klein riders. Enjoy.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*another project*



..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> ..


Aaaaaaand start the PM bidding. 

I'm going to swing by the shop and kick that thing.


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

hollister said:


> ..


93 Gossamer? woah... You go boy.

It's too small for you though. Is that the small or xsmall?


----------



## Mattbotak (Mar 17, 2006)

*Klein Mix*

Thanks for sharing. Love checking out the latest pics. Here's a few of my current and old bikes.


----------



## Mattbotak (Mar 17, 2006)

Here's the latest build. Paint is great, pearl white but not original obviously. I also had the decals be the 93 version which I prefer to the 95/96 decals.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Those all might as well have road slicks. 


Nice S4 too!


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*Nice Gossamer*



hollister said:


> ..


WOW! Where did you find that ?!? Seriously rare! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Absolutely stunning Gossamer... is it NOS?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

ShamusWave said:


> Absolutely stunning Gossamer... is it NOS?


no. its been ridden, and has a few marks here and there. the more I look at it the more I like the paint job


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> no. its been ridden, and has a few marks here and there. the more I look at it the more I like the paint job


3 Power Bar wrap....ah nevermind.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

I like this color combo. What year is it?


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

Well Im interested in how the headset and fork are intergrated on kleins,are the fork stem made for only kleins or can any fork fit,I have naver seen a klein except for photos so forgive me for not knowing,Itake it that it has sealed precision bearings?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

TRIPLE R said:


> Well Im interested in how the headset and fork are intergrated on kleins,are the fork stem made for only kleins or can any fork fit,I have naver seen a klein except for photos so forgive me for not knowing,Itake it that it has sealed precision bearings?


yes, they are Klein specific and only a Klein fork will fit unless reducers are used. Oversized sealed bearings are pressed and glued into the head tube and the fork is pressed and glued into the bearings. The earlier MC1 bar/stem combo works like a normal quill stem and the steerer tube length of the fork is frame size specific. The forks for the later MC2 system has a longer steerer tube which can be cut to fit smaller frame sizes. The bar/stem combo works more like an ahead stem with a conical collet that fixes the stem on the steerer tube. Picture is from the 1995 catalog and shows the MC2 set-up.

Carsten


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

hollister said:


> no. its been ridden, and has a few marks here and there. the more I look at it the more I like the paint job


That paint is all good, I have to say I went into a mild state of shock yesterday when you pulled that thing out. Incredible bike amigo!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> That paint is all good, I have to say I went into a mild state of shock yesterday when you pulled that thing out. Incredible bike amigo!:thumbsup:


is it actually paint or is it smoke stains with clear coat?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> is it actually paint or is it smoke stains with clear coat?


i have been told that the "smoke" was made using a torch on the base paint and then clear coat. not sure if it is really smoke or a discoloration caused by the heat.

Carsten


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> is it actually paint or is it smoke stains with clear coat?


Doesn't really matter, it looks amazing. Although it did look like paint up close...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> Doesn't really matter, it looks amazing. Although it did look like paint up close...


that style of paint was done on a lot of earlier steel bikes. the torch was used and then it was clear coated. Im drawing a blank on what custom builder started that, but I remember Diamond Back came out with a production version of that paint around 88 or so.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> that style of paint was done on a lot of earlier steel bikes. the torch was used and then it was clear coated. Im drawing a blank on what custom builder started that, but I remember Diamond Back came out with a production version of that paint around 88 or so.


Mountain Goat was one of the builders that offered a smoked finish. I believe it had been popularized by Mondia on road frames, however, years earlier.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> that style of paint was done on a lot of earlier steel bikes. the torch was used and then it was clear coated. Im drawing a blank on what custom builder started that, but I remember Diamond Back came out with a production version of that paint around 88 or so.


Yep, D.B. had one in production. I sold one of those F/F a few years ago, part donor bike, forget the model now (Apex ?). It was actually a really nice look. Jeff @ F.F.B. has an early goat with that style smoke/ paint. Probably one of the first... 
http://mombat.org/1987_Mountain_Goat_WTR.htm


----------



## rdjguzman (Jul 19, 2008)

*KLEIN Adroit and Pulse II*

hi to all, since i have kleins let me share you some of my interest. here's a link you can check-out.http://www.youtube.com/rdjguzman and let me know what you think. i know some about klein, but there's still few questions built-up in my head. my question is here, are my kleins pre-trek ones? the serialnos. starts at 19 and followed by 96 and so on....let me know what you all think.
just a new kid in town.
pleased to meet you all,

jhun of norway :thumbsup:


----------



## E.J. (Jul 18, 2008)

Not exactly vintage.....but the only Klein in the garage....


----------



## Mattbotak (Mar 17, 2006)

Slimpee said:


> I like this color combo. What year is it?


It was made the end of 92.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Possibly one of the best Klein pics I've seen:


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Possibly one of the best Klein pics I've seen...


hmmm....I'll top it, rumpfster.... 



(bike & rider survived!)

monsieur sharkozy


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Cycleshark said:


> hmmm....I'll top it, rumpfster....
> 
> (bike & rider survived!)
> 
> monsieur sharkozy


Oooo, spontaneous endo!


----------



## Captian MCD (Oct 6, 2008)

*1990 Pinnical Xt*

Just went through this whole thread and didn't see one like mine it's purple
it's all stock except tubes(goat heads). sill have the stock tires little worn in places but holding air. wanted to put shocks on it but LBS says I can't and I should upgrade to a new
bike. I see some of you have rock shocks is there a way to make them work.
Or should not change anything on I like the way it rides now but just wanted
to keep up with the times.

It hangs on the wall and still gets a workout now and then


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Captian MCD said:


> Just went through this whole thread and didn't see one like mine it's purple
> it's all stock except tubes(goat heads). sill have the stock tires little worn in places but holding air. wanted to put shocks on it but LBS says I can't and I should upgrade to a new
> bike. I see some of you have rock shocks is there a way to make them work.
> Or should not change anything on I like the way it rides now but just wanted
> ...


Kleins come in lots different colors see many of out there
must not get work out
much because
alll stock except tubes with goat heads it have there.
ROCK SHOCKSSS!!!!!


----------



## Captian MCD (Oct 6, 2008)

*shocks*

Any shocks you know of that fit with out mods?


----------



## Captian MCD (Oct 6, 2008)

this work?


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Captian MCD said:


> Any shocks you know of that fit with out mods?


Any vintage fork with 1" steerer would do. If you want to keep the headset and stem/handlebar combo, you'll need a fork with threaded steerer. If you buy one with threadless steerer, you'll have to buy new headset and stem to go with it.

If I was you, I'd keep the Pinnacle as it is and buy myself a modern bike with full suspension or at least with front suspension. Pinnacle's geometry is not meant for suspension forks and if you would install a new fork (Marzocchi and Pace make versions with 1" steerer option), the height of the fork would transform you bike into a chopper. So not recommended. If you really have to install a suspension fork into your Klein, then I'd suggest Rock Shox Mag 21, Specialized Future Shock or Manitou 2, 3 or 4. All of these can be found on eBay from time to time.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*My new toy*

Bought it on E-Bay. Made it a single. I love it. (In a dirty kind of way)


----------



## Captian MCD (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info I think I will keep it stock and look for something I can beat up on the back roads. But I'll never stop riding my KLEIN.

Thanks


----------



## RIKIRIKI (Apr 21, 2007)

My Marisky from the river:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice photos on the bridge of similar color.

Clean bike. Is it a rider?

Great tire combo too. I like both of those tires a lot. Both are good front or rear actually.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Clean bike. Is it a rider?


nope, no slicks 

carsten


----------



## klein nerd (Apr 9, 2008)

*nice seat post*

that green ringle post has to be very rare. Perfect for that bike. Perfect for my bike but sadly I don't have one and probably will never.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> nope, no slicks
> 
> carsten


No slicks...but its still reeeeeally clean. :skep:


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Anybody has or knows of a source of "stickers" for one of the old Red "MountainKlein's"

I have a frame that I want to restore to her original luster, but i'm missing the Klein "Markings"

Thanks in advance, I want them Perfect, not the cheesy vinyl cuts from the UK for sell on E-bay.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

One tire away from perfection...

How bad is the chainstay damage?


----------



## klein nerd (Apr 9, 2008)

*that bike is beat*

look at the dent in the top tube and the chain suck. That is a gnarly dent. I would look for a better frame to put you parts on. Sorry. Good luck with another sea and sky but I wouldn't give you 200 for a dented piece of ......? Nice seat post.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Sea&Sky&Bridge is nice :thumbsup:

I want one of those Crosstops :madman:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

klein nerd said:


> look at the dent in the top tube and the chain suck. That is a gnarly dent. I would look for a better frame to put you parts on. Sorry. Good luck with another sea and sky but I wouldn't give you 200 for a dented piece of ......? Nice seat post.


You're nuts if you think that bike is "beat". Battle scars just give it a bit of personality and take away the fear of "don't want to scratch up a classic" so it can be ridden as it was originally intended to be.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

yep, nuts. such a dent is almost common on the Gradient tubed Kleins. the tubes are so thin walled in the center that the brake lever will dent them easily. the chain suck - although avoidable - doesn't look critical either. nice rider for sure...

carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klein nerd said:


> look at the dent in the top tube and the chain suck. That is a gnarly dent. I would look for a better frame to put you parts on. Sorry. Good luck with another sea and sky but I wouldn't give you 200 for a dented piece of ......? Nice seat post.


Good eye on the wear, but there's worse out there. I can't say this is 'beat'.

A little patina is good. Just means it can be ridden without worry.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

KDXdog said:


> One tire away from perfection...
> 
> How bad is the chainstay damage?


No way! Multi-color tire set up is awesome!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

> No way! Multi-color tire set up is awesome!


Only if you're H-Ball.


----------



## pasan215 (Aug 8, 2008)

*1992 vintage klein*

adding another vintage klein to the mix
what do you guys think???


----------



## pasan215 (Aug 8, 2008)

pasan215 said:


> adding another vintage klein to the mix
> what do you guys think???


sorry about that here it is


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pasan215 said:


> adding another vintage klein to the mix
> what do you guys think???


I think the photo is out of proportion, but otherwise, cool bike.


----------



## Silv (Nov 3, 2008)

My sister had a pre-Trek Klein Attitude in red, she said it was small size, maybe 13"?

Did something like that exist?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Silv said:


> My sister had a pre-Trek Klein Attitude in red, she said it was small size, maybe 13"?
> 
> Did something like that exist?


Sure.


----------



## bryanus (Jun 1, 2008)

*Just finished building mine up...*

It's a '96 Adroit, technically "post-Trek", but from all the reading I've been doing it doesn't have much Trek influence beyond the black MC2 bar/stem and the slightly smaller diameter downtube (ala Attitude).

I picked up the bike in it's original stock XT m737 build for $480 a few weeks ago, but most of the parts were just tired and worn out. I stripped it down to the bottom bracket and started looking for parts to build it with.

After perusing eBay for parts, I came to the conclusion that it was going to cost me a small fortune to build this bike up the way I wanted to. Then I came across an S-Works Epic on craigslist here for pretty cheap and swapped all the parts over to the Klein.

Now it's got a full XTR build and Mavic Crossmax SL's (rim) and is right around 23lbs.

After selling the leftover parts and frame/fork from the Epic, my end cost for all the parts was about $150(!).

It's a 20" according to the serial number. I'm about 5' 10", and while the tech manual says this should fit me, it feels a little bit big! Ugh, I guess I'm used to smaller frames; I feel a bit stretched out on the top.

The fork was upgraded with the Total Air (Englund) internals which actually seem pretty decent. Definitely rideable, but I'm eyeing that Reset-racing headset adapter to be able to use a newer fork one day.

Anyway, I'm psyched. It's the bike I always wanted in college and now it's mine! :thumbsup:


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

awesome bike, i like how on the fork you can see how the brakes used to be center pulls


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

bryanus said:


> Anyway, I'm psyched. It's the bike I always wanted in college and now it's mine! :thumbsup:


Good catch and the price was a bargain! :thumbsup:

About sizing: I'm 6ft tall and prefer 19" Klein instead of 20" or even 21" which Klein claims that would fit me.

It's too bad that Klein saved money and stopped painting suspension forks to match the frame. Especially that yellow Judy SL looks unfitting with such a gorgeous frame.


----------



## bryanus (Jun 1, 2008)

Actually the original XT build from Klein used XT V-brakes, so the center pull stop is just how they made those Judys back then.

Does anyone think this Judy has any resale value? I'd be in luck if it had the bolt on crown. Then I could swap in some SIDs...but now I think my only option for a new fork is to get the spendy reset-racing adapter.

Also, I'm not sure if I've ever seen painted Judy forks from Klein. I think they just came in Yellow afaik.



Melt said:


> awesome bike, i like how on the fork you can see how the brakes used to be center pulls


----------



## captain8track (Sep 26, 2008)

stick with the judy, looks ace! Don't know resale price, it ain't much the FSX might be worth something but otherwise keep it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

bryanus said:


> Actually the original XT build from Klein used XT V-brakes, so the center pull stop is just how they made those Judys back then.
> 
> Does anyone think this Judy has any resale value? I'd be in luck if it had the bolt on crown. Then I could swap in some SIDs...but now I think my only option for a new fork is to get the spendy reset-racing adapter.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if I've ever seen painted Judy forks from Klein. I think they just came in Yellow afaik.


the original build was with XT cantis. the frame is not V-brake ready without the Klein adaptor which your bike seems to have or other modifications. the SID is not THAT much better than a Judy with Englunds, just flexier. the Judy painted black would already look nicer or you could have e.g. Spectrum paint it to match. or find FSX carbon lowers and swap them out.

the next easy upgrade would be a Manitou from the later Adroits and Carbon Mantras. those had the Klein specific steerer and are a bit better. all the newer forks are too long and will screw up the great riding characteristics.

Carsten


----------



## captain8track (Sep 26, 2008)

hmm I believe that the Sid acctually has a higher axle to crown height then the judy. I think u could try an 80mm's fork and see, But well tweak the judy and you'll be fine. It's really easy to modify and really light so...


----------



## bryanus (Jun 1, 2008)

You might be right. But the '96 Klein catalog says both were used in the XT build:

Front brake: XT V-Brake
Rear brake: XT canitilever

There is a picture of an Attitude with the Judy SL in that catalog with the XT cantis, but a Mantra with Judy SL with the V-Brakes and the non-canti brace.

I just did an 'obverhaul' on the Total Air cartrdiges inside the fork and gave everything a good cleaning and adjusted it to my riding weight. Feels pretty good actually. I took it for quick spin and did a little wheelie and flipped right over in the parking lot! haha. Wow, this thing wants to GO!

I'll take it for it's first ride (by me) next weekend. Too smokey from the fires today unfortunately.



Carsten said:


> the original build was with XT cantis. the frame is not V-brake ready without the Klein adaptor which your bike seems to have or other modifications. the SID is not THAT much better than a Judy with Englunds, just flexier. the Judy painted black would already look nicer or you could have e.g. Spectrum paint it to match. or find FSX carbon lowers and swap them out.
> 
> the next easy upgrade would be a Manitou from the later Adroits and Carbon Mantras. those had the Klein specific steerer and are a bit better. all the newer forks are too long and will screw up the great riding characteristics.
> 
> Carsten


----------



## brendon_ak (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I have just recently picked up myself a nice Rascal frame, size small, and I'm kind of in a dillema as far as the paint condition. We all know that Klein's are famed for their amazing paint jobs, more specically, on the higher end models. My Rascal is not one of those models, however the once great paint job is now starting to chip and show wear. I'm debating on whether or not to paint it myself, I was thinking of a satin white, black, or gray, and doing some sort of contrast painted in "KLEIN" (gray with black, white with gray, etc). What do you guys think? The point of this bike is my year round commuter, road tires in the summer and studs in the winter.

Here's the frame now, I'm looking at a nice chromo fork for 45 bucks at jensonusa.com, gloss black of course
























As you can see there is quite a bit of chipping

And here's my mountain bike, Palomino, hands down the best bike ever made! I just got the Maverick pivot upgrade and man, this thing is fantastic, can't wait for a new set of forks!

















Thanks for the help!


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

And she rides it also...


















but, I really need to find stem with noodle! :madman:


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Doesn't get ANY better than this,*



ShamusWave said:


> And she rides it also...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! Is this thing hot......BTW love the oldklein.com......CF.........


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

*I need three pairs of slicks now!*

Zingel was the man behind the camera, big thanks to him. :thumbsup:

I wish you all a Merry Christmas.

And feel free to turn back to fancy Pulse stuff next year.

See You

bad


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

badbushido said:


> *I need three pairs of slicks now!*
> 
> Zingel was the man behind the camera, big thanks to him. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Another great photo. I dig that Top Gun. :thumbsup:


----------



## palmix (Jan 31, 2004)

just finished
______________


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Here goes. 1995 Klein Rascal with some updates. I can still keep up with rest of them and just can't let her go. Honestly, I can't afford a new FS so I take real good care of her.


----------



## kikaha (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## palmix (Jan 31, 2004)

yeaahhhhhh!!! that "assasination" above has been done by an Spaniard (we are in that way)


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

*My two*

Purchased both of these new and rode them hard.

1990 Attitude









1996 Mantro Pro


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Finally Gator MC1 stem with noodle 



















and my own Adroit also!


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*1992 Klein Adroit*

Project almost done!:thumbsup:


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Picked up my first Klein mtb recently off craigslist. No pictures were listed, so I was happy to see it was a mix of XT when I checked it out. Not stoked on the spray-painted black accents, but I'm just going to flip it. After I pull off what I really want- which are the black XT hubs. Anyone familiar with these Mavic wheels? They are new to me.


----------



## cbrenthus (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's mine:


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is my 1990 Unicorn. I used to sell Kleins in Sun Valley Idaho in 90 and 91 and always wanted one but when making $7 an hour they where a little out of reach.
I found this in central Oregon about 6 months ago and it is a dream to ride.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

I knew a guy that moved from Mtn Bike Specialists in Seattle to go to a bike shop in Ketchum back in 90-91. He was a big Salsa Fan and into glass blowing, I think. Any way, really good guy. Did some great riding with him.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ShamusWave said:


>


they all need some dirt..


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

LARRYJO said:


> Here is my 1990 Unicorn. I used to sell Kleins in Sun Valley Idaho in 90 and 91 and always wanted one but when making $7 an hour they where a little out of reach.
> I found this in central Oregon about 6 months ago and it is a dream to ride.


that's HOT.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LARRYJO said:


> Here is my 1990 Unicorn. I used to sell Kleins in Sun Valley Idaho in 90 and 91 and always wanted one but when making $7 an hour they where a little out of reach.
> I found this in central Oregon about 6 months ago and it is a dream to ride.


There we go. Good stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

colker1 said:


> they all need some dirt..


This should count for something:

http://www.oldklein.com/sappee.htm


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

perttime said:


> This should count for something:
> 
> http://www.oldklein.com/sappee.htm


i saw a mention to graffitti paint being rare w/ only 10 being made. well, i saw one here in 1991. i will try to locate this bike.


----------



## pasan215 (Aug 8, 2008)

2001 Klein Mantra Comp
XT/XTR MIX
eventually I will have it repainted if possible


----------



## pasan215 (Aug 8, 2008)

https://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu2/JordanMTB/?action=view&current=kleinbike2.jpg


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't think I've posted mine.
An early one.


----------



## drullse (Sep 14, 2006)

WOW!

Could You please post pics of the whole bike?

THX!


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

*My 2 Kleins*

Here are my 2 Klein Adepts. 1 for mtn. 1 for road.
My road i am trying to splash some older vintage 3dv purple parts so if you got any ringle, kooka, cook bros., etc...parts hit me up


----------



## Carlisle (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, nice bikes guys. I've held on to every bike I have ever owned (except the one that I cracked), the one good bike that got away, was my Klein. 

One of theese days I'll repurchase it. (In a larger size).


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

My Klein Rascal.

http://utahdoglives.blogspot.com/2009/08/klein-rascal-complete.html

Frame: Klein Rascal

Fork: Klein/Spinner Cro-Mo

Headset: Tange 
Stem: Control Tech 
Handlebar: Control Tech 
Grips: Specialized 
Barends: Hell No

Brakes: Control Tech 
Brake Pads: Kool Stop grey 
Brake Cables: Shimano 
Cantilever cable hangers: Control Tech 
Brake Levers: Kooka Racha

Shifters: Deore DX thumbies 
Front Derailleur: Deore DX 
Rear Derailleur: Deore DX 
Derailleur Cables: Shimano 
Cassette: Deore DX 
Chain: Shimano HG 
Cranks: Ritchey Logic 
Crank Bolts: SRP - green 
Chainrings: Ritchey 
Chainring bolts: SRP - green 
Bottom Bracket: Klein 
Pedals: Shimano XTR

Hub Skewers: Salsa - green 
Rims: Campagnolo Stheno silver 32 holers 
Hubs: Deore XT black 
Nipples: brass 
Spokes: DT 2.0/1.8 
Tyres: Ritchey Z-Max 
Tubes: Specialized 'thin'

Saddle: SDG 
Seatpost: Thomson silver 410mm 
Seatpost Binder: Paul Components Blue Balls 
Bottle Cage: Ringle - green 
Weight:about 22 lbs or so.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

That is simply the cleanest, most tasteful Klein build I have ever seen! Beautiful, I'm quite jealous!


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

Just 2 pictures of my 90 Attitude now all campy Euclide and grey flite saddle equiped.
Ready for a klein concentration in France, the last week end of september, near "Le Mans"


----------



## Chasintrane (Jun 1, 2006)

*A Rascal for the wife*

Just finished this long and over due project.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Not so colorfull, but great rider!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

my favourite Klein.


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Beautiful bike!*



ShamusWave said:


> Not so colorfull, but great rider!


You done an awesome job building this bike. Congratulations! Perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## yeti575fanboy (Jul 23, 2008)

I have been very fortunate to just pick up a 1992 Klein Attitude with the Horizon paint job (blue/purple/pink). Complete bike with original headset/bars. The original fork was also included, and was removed and placed in a box the day it was purchase new. Absolutely gorgeous. Anyways, I noticed that at the top of the steerer there is a yellow sticker with the following numbers: 48525 (and) 7/9 . Just curious if these numbers have any significance, as well as if Gary himself would have been the one to have written the info. At first I was thinking it was numbered like an art piece would be, but I'm sure there were a lot more than 9 of this model and paint scheme produced. Thanks.


----------



## Chasintrane (Jun 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140344010386&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Chasintrane said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140344010386&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


That's pretty cool, those Ultra Light packages are seldom seen... 
I'd swap the rigid fork into it right away...


----------



## jesterspaw (Nov 13, 2006)

*Arizona Rascal*

My new Rascal. I think its a '92 or'93, I'm not too sure.
Judy XC fork
Race Face cranks. 
Atac stem
XT hubs with Bontrager Mustang rims
Avid Mag brakes
Avid speed dial 7 levers
Shimano Deore thumbies
Onza pro cut CWA bar ends


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

I've been asked to post more shots of my Klein Aeolus. So here it is.

I've recently removed the purple tape of the bars (which looked like crap, not visible in this photo) and replaced it with clear cinelli tape and upgraded the pedals to something rideable.

Nipples on the tubular wheels are, of course, original or early purple and orange, now somewhat faded.

These pictures are about a year and a half old before I made the bike rideable by correcting minor stuff like cabling, tires and minor adjustments.



















The rest of the set can be found here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622358669870/


----------



## drullse (Sep 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thanks, wonderfull oldschool (Sampson, J-Disc) bike!


----------



## senna (May 10, 2006)

ShamusWave said:


> Not so colorfull, but great rider!


I searched this whole thread, I thought I was going to have the only original Pulse. Then yours shows up and it is Identical (frame) to mine, looks like the same size, 21"


----------



## chomeo (Sep 1, 2009)

recent purchase. i'm really enjoying this one


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey, you guys know the hardest thing about owning a Klein?


----------



## yeti575fanboy (Jul 23, 2008)

Even when you can no longer afford to put food on the table, you still can't bear to sell it?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

yeti575fanboy said:


> Even when you can no longer afford to put food on the table, you still can't bear to sell it?


Well I hope nobody gets offended, the hardest thing about owning a klein is ... telling your parents you're gay.

Disclaimer: It's just a joke in reference to the flamboyant colors. I own two myself. A shop guy told me that one when he saw me admiring a storm attitude. I laughed so hard I nearly lost bladder control.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with being faabulous.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

When you say "Gay", you mean really, really happy. Right?


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Chasintrane said:


> Just finished this long and overdue project.


What can you tell us about that fork? Who made the CNC-machined crown? Who makes crowns like that now?


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Not a mtb but a hybrid: 1995 Klein Adept





































20.14 lbs for a 14 years-old bike is not too bad...especially with bone-stock XT parts.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Late last night, this Klein Adroit Pro showed up on Craigslist here in Phoenix. I bought it early this morning, and this is what it looked like.










It seems to be pretty original, but the previous owner had put on these narrow wheels with 1.25 tires. They had to go.










Yesterday afternoon and evening were spent building up another recent Craigslist find, my 2000 Breezer Lightning. The cranks and wheels came off my old 2000 Rockhopper FSR.

Since I still need to buy some more parts for the Breezer, I decided to put its wheels and tires on the Klein.










Now it's a mountain bike again, and more importantly, the dog is happy.










Once I get everything dialed in, this will be my "fast" bike, with its new nine-speed 13-25 cassette.










Right after taking this last picture, I put some air in the fork. When I connected my compressor's air hose, the fork instantly grew almost three inches.

This is the Manitou Mars CL fork. Are parts still available for this?


----------



## jcrew94123 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Suspension fork parts...*

You can try one of these sites and one of them might have what you need.

http://suspensionforkparts.net/eshop/index.php

http://wings-suspension.de/index.html


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks! And I've just learned about Hippie-Tech Suspension, too.


----------



## MRIO (Oct 22, 2005)

*Natural colors by Klein*

Many have idolized while others have railed them. But the certain is that they do not generate indifference and, above all, they do not go unnoticed: they are unique!
I spent some time surfing the Internet looking for similarities between Klein colors and the natural real ones that are supposed to be represented by. The aim: to pay them a tribute.

So man, prepare your retinas for a riot of colors! Here they are for all of you!!

*MOONRISE LINEAR FADE*
































































*SUNBURST LINEAR FADE*




























*HORIZON LINEAR FADE*



















*GATOR LINEAR FADE*




























*CORAL REEF*














































*SEA & SKY*





































*STORM*




























*NIGHTSTORM*




























*RAIN FOREST*














































*MARDI GRAS*





































Are you still alive?


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

I love moonrise and coral reef. In fact I LOVE them all.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

That´s great!:thumbsup:


----------



## yeti575fanboy (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow. Nicely done. I love my horizon linear fade!


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's my new-to-me 2000 Adroit Pro fuselage, which I bought on eBay a week ago. It was delivered yesterday afternoon.

I haven't run the three cables through the frame yet. I've ridden it about ten miles as a 32-14 one-speed. It's lively, smooth, and silent.










The new one on the left I bought for the riding fast on the road, and the other one is set up to go anywhere, anytime, comfortably (often with the dog beside me).










The tires I bought for the new "road" bike are the CST Cyclops 2.4, with a tread that wraps around far enough to let you drag your elbow in a turn.










I would have preferred a plain slick tread, but based on my limited experience with them, these work very well on the road.

These tires were recommended to me by a Maxxis tech when I called and asked about a lighter version of the Maxxis Hookworm 2.5.










CST Cyclops 2.4 on the left, and Maxxis Hookworm 2.5 on the right, with Dig Dog, who's ready to rock.


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

A few impressions of my 1992 Attitude horizon lf. The frame was never ridden, but the previous owner drilled the top tube to run the frame with maguras .:madmax:


----------



## jcrew94123 (Aug 6, 2009)

Is one of the pics photoshopped? The "after" pic of the before/after's showing the Nokon cable going into the Horizon LF top tube looks a little strange in the area where the cable is covered up going into the frame. Just wondering if it's the work of photoshop or how you figured out how to cover that up area to blend it into the frame. Nice bike.


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

What do you mean with 'photoshopped'.... Do you mean the small stainless steal part i made myself?

There are still some advantages to be a dentist 

[URL="
[URL="
[URL="


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Streetking said:


> The frame was never ridden, but the previous owner drilled the top tube to run the frame with maguras .:madmax:


Is that really any worse than building it up with CrossMax wheels or that housing?!?


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

Shayne said:


> Is that really any worse than building it up with CrossMax wheels or that housing?!?


 

[URL="


----------



## jcrew94123 (Aug 6, 2009)

I give you credit for using your skills to make the best of a bad situation. I've seen too many Kleins w/ electrical tape or Zip ties holding the v brake cable to the frame. Now, if only you could duplicate the Horizon linear fade on that handy dental work you did.


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

Anyone have an XL Rascal in Moonrise, Gatorfade, Backfire, etc? Show me.. Do it ..


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Recently on eBay I found an NOS set of Campagnolo Record OR brake cables, which I adapted to a pair of XTR levers. Then, after Chuck at Bike Barn here in Phoenix explained how to do it, I fed the three cable housings through the frame. Yesterday some new parts from Cambria arrived, and last night I put everything together. My 18-inch Adroit Pro now has a Bontrager Race Lite seatpost and saddle, a Dura-Ace chain, Saint shifters, XTR front and rear derailleurs, and a pair of Avid Ultimate V-brakes, which are superb. The only remaining changes I have planned for this bike are to upgrade the crankset and bottom bracket. As it is, it's solid, silent, and fast.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

this is cool:

http://houston.craigslist.org/bik/1449857238.html

but is she worth that much?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

nuck_chorris said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/bik/1449857238.html
> 
> but is she worth that much?


yes

you should buy it


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's the mountain bike with its new 2.5-inch, 720-gram Syncros Point 'N Chute Factory 3 tires, which are proving to be excellent at everything.


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

My 1992 Attitude and 1996 Pulse II....

[URL="


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Both of your bikes look great.

I've attached that same picture, cropped to the same aspect ratio as my LCD display.


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

[URL="


----------



## yellowducman (Apr 18, 2010)

First Post. Crappy pic of my bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Streetking said:


> [URL="


Hahaha! Thats awesome.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## mingodog (Mar 14, 2006)

Here's my 94 Rascal I just bought from someone that placed an ad " Klein Bike For Parts"
It needs some elastomers for the fork, and a total disassembly, clean and lube, but as far as the frame it looks great ! No major scratches, dings or dents :thumbsup:


----------



## YETI_Chris (Jun 20, 2006)

WOW an All Klein Thread How awesome. Wish i saw this a long time ago. Here is my 96 KLEIN manta pro. I am the Org Owner of it ,Best bike ever. I was thinking of selling it but who knows?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Klein_Christopher said:


> WOW an All Klein Thread How awesome. Wish i saw this a long time ago. Here is my 96 KLEIN manta pro. I am the Org Owner of it ,Best bike ever. I was thinking of selling it but who knows?


You really should just keep it.


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

Klein_Christopher said:


> WOW an All Klein Thread How awesome. Wish i saw this a long time ago. Here is my 96 KLEIN manta pro. I am the Org Owner of it ,Best bike ever. I was thinking of selling it but who knows?


Looks like a '97 since it has a non integrated seatpost binder.


----------



## YETI_Chris (Jun 20, 2006)

tymelero said:


> Looks like a '97 since it has a non integrated seatpost binder.


The 97's have the fake carbon sticker forks and the square fork crown , the 96's did not . I got the bike in the middle of summer that year it was hand Delivered to our shop by the Klein REP in NYC .We were the only store to got them and we got 2 and i was the first.

I wonder how many had the integrated seatpost binder ? Cant be many they only made 200 of these bikes. I know there is a low number for 96 when i got it from the rep he said like 75 for that year.


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

Here is my '96
I have a new(longer) stem on it since this pic.


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

Its been a fun bike. It's a sunday driver now.


----------



## YETI_Chris (Jun 20, 2006)

tymelero said:


> Here is my '96
> I have a new(longer) stem on it since this pic.


How is that a 96 with 97 judy Sl on it?

It has a integrated seatpost binder so Is there a way to really tell what year a mantra is? maybe the serial number? reading this Thread is making me nuts:madman: .


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

Good question. It definately has a '97 judy sl on it. I am trying to find my documentation on the serial numbers.


----------



## YETI_Chris (Jun 20, 2006)

tymelero said:


> Good question. It definately has a '97 judy sl on it. I am trying to find my documentation on the serial numbers.


I had to pull mine out and looking at my serial number if the year is in it i have 996 093 as the last six numbers in it. Sept 06?"


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

Strange. My is 0896047. They must have changed the binder section sometime that year. I purchased my new from a dealer in '97 and I know they had it for awhile. It had that '97 fork on it from the shop. They could have built it up with that fork on it. They must have.


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

RU still riding yours?


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry. Yes I did find the serial number documentation. Looks like my was built in August 96 and was number 47.


----------



## YETI_Chris (Jun 20, 2006)

tymelero said:


> RU still riding yours?


Yea this will be my last year.Hope it lasts a summer of riding up at Winter Park.I have had the fork redone last summer. I found someone here in CO that had all the inners from a 96 judy NOS even got there fork with the England AIR Cartridges .


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Klein_Christopher said:


> How is that a 96 with 97 judy Sl on it?
> It has a integrated seatpost binder so Is there a way to really tell what year a mantra is? maybe the serial number? reading this Thread is making me nuts:madman: .


That one with 08/96 serial is effectively a 1997 model since the new model year started production after the summer holidays. The frame could still be a left-over from 1996 model year (which would explain the integrated seat clamp) but Klein just installed a 1997 Judy since they had them available.


----------



## YETI_Chris (Jun 20, 2006)

Archangel said:


> That one with 08/96 serial is effectively a 1997 model since the new model year started production after the summer holidays. The frame could still be a left-over from 1996 model year (which would explain the integrated seat clamp) but Klein just installed a 1997 Judy since they had them available.


So when did they change over to a Seat post clap? now it got me thinking on it since my bike has a 96 judy on it.


----------



## RobynC (Feb 14, 2004)

I should have posted this 2 years ago when my bike turned 20, but, oh well. This is my '88 Pinnacle Elite. I got it from Jay at Bike Beat in Orange, CA (one of the favorite shops of the MBA "wrecking crew" back in the day). The original owner was Mark Grayson of Northstar Cycles. I guess he didn't ride it much because it was basically new. I rode it with the full XT-spec but then, having convinced myself that XT was too heavy, replaced everything with Suntour XC Comp or XC Pro in 1990 along with the Bontrager composite fork. I had to wait until around 1997 or so to finally replace the U-brake with a WTB rollercam. The funny thing is that there are basically no Shimano parts left on this bike, and the game is keeping it running that way 22 years after it was made.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/KLEIN-MANTRA-CO...ntain_Bikes&hash=item27b1aebfa2#ht_500wt_1020


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/KLEIN-MANTRA-CO...ntain_Bikes&hash=item27b1aebfa2#ht_500wt_1020


My eyes! :yikes:


----------



## mudlover71 (May 20, 2006)

yo-Nate-y said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/KLEIN-MANTRA-CO...ntain_Bikes&hash=item27b1aebfa2#ht_500wt_1020


Nice paint job I can only imagine how bad it looks in person


----------



## YETI_Chris (Jun 20, 2006)

What was that dude thinking? That bike looks like crap.


----------



## JokerW (Nov 5, 2004)

1994 Pulse, bought new from Lo-Fat Cycles in Temecula.
Originally had a Manitou 3/4, now a Mag SL Ti. (needs a rebuild)
Originally came with all XT stuff.
By '95, Hershey Ti hubs with Mavic 217's. Hershey billet cranks with Ti spindle.
Speedplay Frogs.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I've said it more than once. I am not a Klein guy but your bikes always, always turn my head.

You set the bar real high for the rest. 

J


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

*Nice*



ShamusWave said:


>


I just wet myself. Excuse me while I clean pants!!!


----------



## YETI_Chris (Jun 20, 2006)

ShamusWave said:


>


I always love the Storm paint Jobs.. I bet it would have looked bad @ss on my Mantra Pro :thumbsup:


----------



## scozim (Nov 27, 2008)

My Klein Pulse II. The original owner I bought it from told me it was a 96 model, but I think the consensus is it may be an early 97 because the cable routing is different. Repainted Yeti blue by the folks who paint Yeti frames (according to the prior owner). The guys at my LBS really like the bike.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

I was riding with it...:thumbsup:


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

If Klein was ice cream, I think I got vanilla!


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

[URL="


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Cool*

Dont see many of those Attitudes with a UniKlein


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

MrOrange said:


> Let's start with something splatter . . . I mean Graffiti. Work in progress. Slow progress. Yes, this is a Klein factory paint job.


 I still love those white Onza's porcupines!


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's my 1996 Adroit.
It's a real Adroit with that all-important 2" downtube. Made in September 1995.
It originally had a Judy SL but replaced it with a rigid Strata fork taken from a broken frame. 
Fork & MC2 combo have been repainted to match the frame. 
For the parts, I chose to use XT M737 for those were the ones that this actual bike was equipped when it was bought. My innovation was '96 XT/Tune spec without going to Tune wheelset & cranks but just staying with Tune seatpost & QRs + alu bolt tuning.
Now it's 9.42 kg with those fat 2.35" Klein tires.
Usually these 'Burgundy-Blue Linear Fade' bikes are built with either purple or basic black/silver setups, so I decided to do something different and go with ano blue. It actually goes quite well with the blue in the paintjob.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Here are few photos of my '93 Adroit 'Team Storm' as well:



















and here are my both Adroits in "pal pic"


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

The orange 2000 Adroit Pro shown near the top of this page has been given some upgrades that include an XTR M970 crankset.

The blue bike is a 1999 Attitude Race that I built up from an almost-NOS Craigslist frame, an NOS Spinner fork like the one I used on my Breezer Lightning, a Syntace stem, XT cranks with a single chainring, and a 135-gram aluminum American Classic nine-speed cassette. Both bikes have Alpha Q 110-gram carbon bars, Avid levers and V-brakes, Thomson Masterpiece seatposts, Terry saddles, XT hubs and Mavic 717 rims with Continental Race King Supersonic 2.2-inch 450-gram tires.

Both of these bikes have a solid feel to them that inspires confidence. The Adroit Pro rides comfortably and virtually silently, and now weighs 22 1/2 pounds. The Attitude Race weighs 20 1/2 pounds, and is the most-responsive, best-climbing, and fastest fat-tire bike I've ever ridden.


----------



## YETI_Chris (Jun 20, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Here are few photos of my '93 Adroit 'Team Storm' as well:
> 
> and here are my both Adroits in "pal pic"


WHO painted the day storm? I have never seen one like yours!!! I had a few friends who had the same paint jobs from klein and they did not look like yours.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Klein_Christopher said:


> WHO painted the day storm? I have never seen one like yours!!! I had a few friends who had the same paint jobs from klein and they did not look like yours.


It's an official Klein paintjob. This one, 'Team Storm' was only available for team-sponsored racers and was not sold to public. Only about 30 frames with this paintjob were made, most of them being Adroits. I only know one another like this, it's a 20"/Medium frame and the last knowledge is that it's in Denmark.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Archangel said:


> It's an official Klein paintjob. This one, 'Team Storm' was only available for team-sponsored racers and was not sold to public. Only about 30 frames with this paintjob were made, most of them being Adroits. I only know one another like this, it's a 20"/Medium frame and the last knowledge is that it's in Denmark.


Not to mention its running Tinkers old wheelset! :thumbsup:


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mmm, clean. More pics!


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

Streetking said:


>


 I like the Team. I have one as well.


----------



## regulator3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Klein Attitude*

Klein Attitude


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It sure is.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I guess I can legitimately post mine. Nothing crazy, 90 Attitude.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Makes my teeth hurt just looking at it.


----------



## keiki67 (Aug 20, 2007)

This is my Kleins collection

Edited by Cdale Tony


----------



## Pf223 (Dec 23, 2010)

*bike sale*



Carsten said:


> let's see what i can add... first thing should be the link to www.wundel.com and the Classic Klein gallery there https://www.wundel.com/classic1.html
> 
> in chronological order
> 
> ...


HI is the klein mantra for sale


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

If it or the AMP that you inquired about were for sale they would be listed in the classifieds.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> If it or the AMP that you inquired about were for sale they would be listed in the classifieds.


Haha! Totally. Poor form indeed.

Oh...and while we're at it....is your Yeti for sale?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Oh...and while we're at it....is your Yeti for sale?


Mine? I haven't even ridden it yet.


----------



## NoPedalBob (Mar 27, 2007)

http://www.oldklein.com/kleinit/Collectionnor.htm
Hello all. I am not sure how to post pics here but i insert a link to some of the bikes i have had and the ones i have left now. Which i'm NEVER gonna sell. Hello Archangel and Shamus i think you know me btw;-) Hehe Andy:thumbsup:


----------



## NoPedalBob (Mar 27, 2007)

http://www.oldklein.com/kleinit/Collectionnor.htm


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

*1999 Attitude Race and 2000 Adroit Pro*





































Above, my Big Sky Blue 1999 Klein Attitude Race

Below, my Sedona Orange 2000 Klein Adroit Pro


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry to be a downer....but are they just massively too big for you? Your saddle position is really odd.

And that headtube to fork change in diameter is making my brain hurt.


----------



## NoPedalBob (Mar 27, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Sorry to be a downer....but are they just massively too big for you? Your saddle position is really odd.
> 
> And that headtube to fork change in diameter is making my brain hurt.


Hmm some of us may have a fork or two in spare


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

The Adroit Pro is one size larger than my other three bikes. I bought it because I liked it.

Within a couple of weeks the Adroit Pro will have a Trigon fork like the one I put on the Attitude Race.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Moved the saddles forward.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

By all means, do what ever you like with your bikes. But knee-over-pedal-spindle (KOPS) or other bike fitting guidelines might be good reading for figuring out the best saddle fore-aft for you.

The Trigon fork will certainly fit the scale of the bike better!


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

NoPedalBob said:


> https://www.oldklein.com/kleinit/Collectionnor.htm
> Hello all. I am not sure how to post pics here but i insert a link to some of the bikes i have had and the ones i have left now. Which i'm NEVER gonna sell. Hello Archangel and Shamus i think you know me btw;-) Hehe Andy:thumbsup:


Hello Mr. Rearburn!


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Today I sanded the lettering off of the Trigon fork and (since there's a second one of them on its way) installed it on the larger Adroit Pro. This was done by using an MC3.1 to inch and an eighth headset adapter kit from David at https://www.themacaddress.com/ which works superbly.

With Slime tubes, the bike is now 20 pounds five ounces.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

im sure you love your bike and really that is all that matters. beauty is in the eyes of the beholder ,as they say.


ok now that thats outta the way, that fork on that bike hurts my eyes. and slime tubes are for sissies. 

carry on......


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

Last weekend.....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fantastic pic right there!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

real nice


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

*Hard to follow those lovely machines*

Recently rescued a month ago, responds to the name "Ivy " She's a '93.


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

was travelling today and came across a couple of unique ones. the matching MC bars / forks are being mailed for the adroit.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

getting close to having all the gossamers accounted for..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> getting close to having all the gossamers accounted for..


Is there an exact number known?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Is there an exact number known?


yes, ask the oracle


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

bit of a story with this one, and one of luck at that. i saw the adroit in the shop about 8 months ago and the guy wouldnt sell. i finally cought up to the owner again and said, ' put a big number on it (the adroit) '. a reasonable number came out so i said okay to his price if he found the fork. he ran home and came back with the attitude and said he will send the bars and fork when he finds them but for now i could buy the attitude as well (half the cost of the adroit)... my final comments were ' another happy customer '.


----------



## NoPedalBob (Mar 27, 2007)

ShiverDC said:


> bit of a story with this one, and one of luck at that. i saw the adroit in the shop about 8 months ago and the guy wouldnt sell. i finally cought up to the owner again and said, ' put a big number on it (the adroit) '. a reasonable number came out so i said okay to his price if he found the fork. he ran home and came back with the attitude and said he will send the bars and fork when he finds them but for now i could buy the attitude as well (half the cost of the adroit)... my final comments were ' another happy customer '.


NICE


----------



## NoPedalBob (Mar 27, 2007)

ShamusWave said:


> Hello Mr. Rearburn!


Hello Shamus. I have to take out the lawn mower soon;-)
BTW i got some new pics to your site if you want..
-Andy


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow! I am getting all choked up looking at all of theses great bikes. 
There is some really great representation of the Klein legacy on here.

Cheers!


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's a pic of one of mine. I don't remember if the seat was always positioned that way or not but I do remember taking the pic on the day I got back from Cambria Outfitters with the Ringle stem, post and bottle cages.


----------



## brucoh (Mar 31, 2008)

longfinkillie said:


> Recently rescued a month ago, responds to the name "Ivy " She's a '93.


Have the exact same frame, same color, but with some old RockShox Judy XC forks. My bottom bracket is shot though. The bike is kind of half put together right now and hanging from my garage ceiling. Rode the hell out of it from 97-04 and loved it. Maybe when I figure out how to replace the bottom bracket, I'll put it back together. Anyone have any tips on how to do this? What parts to get? It's one of the old press fit bottom brackets.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

brucoh said:


> Have the exact same frame, same color, but with some old RockShox Judy XC forks. My bottom bracket is shot though. The bike is kind of half put together right now and hanging from my garage ceiling. Rode the hell out of it from 97-04 and loved it. Maybe when I figure out how to replace the bottom bracket, I'll put it back together. Anyone have any tips on how to do this? What parts to get? It's one of the old press fit bottom brackets.


You definitely have one helluva bike, it's time to dust 'er off. When you think of it, though most of my Klein bretheren drool over the adroits and attitudes, the Fervors (Cough...Rascals) are truly a rare line since they only made them for a couple of years (AKA The "Fervorhood?").

My original setup was pretty much all stock including the Zoom 170 bars and stems (which I want to get rid of-so if have a decent trade, lemme know), I found a mission control stem and swapped it out (It took an interesting fix, but works great). As for the BB, I guess you are one of the lucky few to have a problem with it as they usually outlive most marriages. Having said that, the bottom bracket I believe is a different matter as it required a special tool check this thread

Cheers.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Bottom brackets are pretty easy to fix if you have the tool. Bearings are cheap and readily available. Call your (former) Klein dealer and see if they have the BB tool. If not, there are instructions how to do it without the tool. Do some searches in this forum for that.


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

Triplet.......


----------



## wingmanrob (Nov 21, 2010)

Whats the deal with the Attitude Comp? How different was it to the reg Attitudes and how do their values compare?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Basically when the Attitude -> Attitude Comp, you lost the Klein headset/BB and it's the whole pre-Trek vs. TreKlein thing. The pre-Trek Klein are considerably more valuable. Do a little digging on ebay for this and there is plenty (whole lotta too much) of the old vs. new in this forum, search out some older threads.


----------



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

ShamusWave said:


>


Awesome Storms:thumbsup:


----------



## retrokleinman26 (Apr 11, 2011)

i just picked up a 1997 klein mantra race red for 250 bucks in amazing condition it was a impulde buy it also came with extra tires and shoes.


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

With some other tires......


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*Klein Attitude fork 1990?*

1990 Attitude Fork.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

noslogan said:


> Time to sell my Klein Attitude fork that wouldn't fit on any bike I own or could ride for that matter.
> ]


Kinda takes away from the flow of the thread don'tcha think?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

At least they are decent pics. Most thread-jacking sellers can't even manage that.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

scozim said:


> My Klein Pulse II. The original owner I bought it from told me it was a 96 model, but I think the consensus is it may be an early 97 because the cable routing is different. Repainted Yeti blue by the folks who paint Yeti frames (according to the prior owner). The guys at my LBS really like the bike.


Nice bike, but it is not a Pulse II. It is later, likely a 97 or 98 Pulse (all of those frames, comp, race, pro were the same, just different parts)


----------



## jwestpro (May 25, 2011)

Loving this thread!

In 2001 I "found" mountain bike racing (yes, I was living under a rock called roadie since 1986!) 

My first mtn bike was a 2001 Klein Adept Pro, Gator Linear Fade, custom built to my spec, sram grip shift, Cane Creek team wheels, Race Face, etc.

I still ride that bike and love it. I'm not sure how such an old design can actually hang in the modern times (my newest bike is a full carbon 29r fs race bike).


----------



## YETI_Chris (Jun 20, 2006)

Streetking said:


> With some other tires......


That is One Ugly Klein, What are they Thinking ??


----------



## klein man (Jun 27, 2011)

Greetings everyone! 

I’m a new member. Just wanted to say thanks to all who have posted such amazing photos of their beautiful Klein mountain bikes. I’m a Klein collector and enthusiast as well. I will try to upload some pictures of my bikes one of these days. In the mean time, happy trails to all!


----------



## Dirt Fiend (Aug 2, 2011)

klein man said:


> Greetings everyone!
> 
> I'm a new member. Just wanted to say thanks to all who have posted such amazing photos of their beautiful Klein mountain bikes.


You and me both.

I just washed my old Pro Comp this weekend and vowed to get back on it. Probably going to need some new tires soon, the Tioga Psychos are lookin a little worse for dry rot. I'll see if I can't get some pics soon - it cleaned up real nice.


----------



## ArcCirDude (May 29, 2011)

New dude alert!

Thought I'd join up and share some photos of the Kleins in my stable. The Palomino is a NOS frame that I've had on the shelf a few years. I built it up a few weeks back and I can't get over how incredible she rides. The Q-Pro is a NOS, as well. I built her up last fall. I've wanted a Klein since the early '90's so for me these are a dream come true.


----------



## ayuz (Aug 7, 2011)

bbbr said:


> My Karma, I've yet to see another one.


this is lovely... fell inlove with my mantra now gotta have one of this.. if i can find one lol :thumbsup:


----------



## ayuz (Aug 7, 2011)

Bunyan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here's my '99 Klein Mantra. Love the bike; I am in the process fo "Clyde" proofing it.


we got the same bike minus the wheels soon i'll be posting mine hehehe cool bike


----------



## ayuz (Aug 7, 2011)

here's my 2 mantras


----------



## RFC (Apr 22, 2008)

Klein paint jobs were always unique.


----------



## YETI_Chris (Jun 20, 2006)

Klein paint jobs was the best, No other bike Company could match it !!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

YETI_Chris said:


> Klein paint jobs was the best, No other bike Company could match it !!


...or wanted to...


----------



## top_hustler (Sep 6, 2011)

*Gator Adroit*

Here's a pic of an adroit that I bought a couple of years ago and have had in storage - does anybody know why the mc1 is yellow and not a gator? was this an option or was it pulled off of a backfire?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

top_hustler said:


> Here's a pic of an adroit that I bought a couple of years ago and have had in storage - does anybody know why the mc1 is yellow and not a gator? was this an option or was it pulled off of a backfire?


as odd as all those colors are together, I actually kinda like that one.

Yes, that stem must have come from another bike.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

ArcCirDude said:


> View attachment 630612


I'm a relatively light guy and that seatpost scares me silly...hope you weigh less than 
a bag of chips, and that post long enough to reach the bb. 

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree with ECS. Scary!

Just picked up today. Yum! 1990 Pinnacle.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice one g. Looks super clean.


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

Anyone now why some '90's came with KAPPA rims while others came with THORR rims?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

tymelero said:


> Anyone now why some '90's came with KAPPA rims while others came with THORR rims?


And why are the rears 986s and fronts m73x?



muddybuddy said:


> Nice one g. Looks super clean.


Thank you, MB!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

The 986's have more clearance for your heels. It was very common for the M730 (M732's not sure) to stick out too far on bikes with sloping top tubes, Kleins in specific. The 986's had a more vertical profile.

I used Pedersen SE's on mine, which had better clearance than the 986's. I followed those up with a pair of Grafton MagLites, which were even more vertical.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

pinguwin said:


> The 986's have more clearance for your heels. It was very common for the M730 (M732's not sure) to stick out too far on bikes with sloping top tubes, Kleins in specific. The 986's had a more vertical profile.
> 
> I used Pedersen SE's on mine, which had better clearance than the 986's. I followed those up with a pair of Grafton MagLites, which were even more vertical.


Yeah, that was my guess. Good to get validation from the MoosePoop!


----------



## steelblue (Feb 17, 2008)

Love this thread. My Rascal.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

steelblue said:


> Love this thread. My Rascal.


My favorite Rascal. Makes me miss mine. Yours needs rigid fork...uh...and pedals!


----------



## steelblue (Feb 17, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> My favorite Rascal. Makes me miss mine. Yours needs rigid fork...uh...and pedals!


If I knew 20 years ago that there is such following on Kleins, I would have kept the fork and stem/handlebar.

Trek made a big mistake by killing the brand.


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

steelblue said:


> If I knew 20 years ago that there is such following on Kleins, I would have kept the fork and stem/handlebar.
> 
> Trek made a big mistake by killing the brand.


Nah, I blame Gary! It was his decision to kill the brand as soon as he sold out. Trek did their damage by giving us ''comp'' n ''race'' designations and ''power tubing'' lol.


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

My Klein in... surprise! Germany. (why does it seem like there are a lot of old Kleins in Germany I wonder?)









I believe its a '97 Pulse Comp. Set up SS 32/16. I'm taking this one back to the states and leaving it at my parents house so I have something to ride (and don't have to pay exorbitant airline fees) when I visit.

It's one stiff ride!


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*My 1993 Rascal SS*

Currently set up for steeps @ 24x22


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ranier said:


> My Klein in... surprise! Germany. (why does it seem like there are a lot of old Kleins in Germany I wonder?)


I blame Sir Carsten.


----------



## hkind (Oct 23, 2008)

*1991 Attitude*

Ordered unpainted fusalage April 91, received it September 91. WTB hubs, Cooks crank and bb, XT brakes and shifters


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hkind said:


> Ordered unpainted fusalage April 91, received it September 91. WTB hubs, Cooks crank and bb, XT brakes and shifters


I always like the "rider Kleins" rather than the slick shod, q-tip cleaned, Armor-Alled, never-seen-dirt, "check out this paint job", wall hangers. 

A guy I used to ride with ordered his raw all the time, so that brings back some memories.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hkind said:


> Ordered unpainted fusalage April 91, received it September 91. WTB hubs, Cooks crank and bb, XT brakes and shifters


Nice... was it cheaper, w/out paint?


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Great looking bike. A true classic. Especially nice to see, as there aren't many that came from the factory as "naked" still out there.

I tend to agree with what Fillet-brazed said about "rider Klein's". My experience with Klein bicycles leads me to feel they are one of the few truly beautiful objects that perform better than they look.



hkind said:


> Ordered unpainted fusalage April 91, received it September 91. WTB hubs, Cooks crank and bb, XT brakes and shifters





Fillet-brazed said:


> I always like the "rider Kleins" rather than the slick shod, q-tip cleaned, Armor-Alled, never-seen-dirt, "check out this paint job", wall hangers.
> 
> A guy I used to ride with ordered his raw all the time, so that brings back some memories.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Visiting my brother over Xmas, I see this bike in his garage. His co-worker *gave *it to him  I believe it's a '96. Pretty much mint. I told my brother (who hasn't even ridden it in 6 mos), "Enjoy it, and try not to wreck it or get it stolen!"


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

That is indeed a 96, given to him, eh? Not bad.


----------



## cikman22jp (Jun 23, 2009)

*mine klein pulse*

klein pulse 1996/1997 . . . wheel set , crank set , FD still stock


----------



## the0r1st (Jul 21, 2010)

All these Klein's look great, I 69ered mine.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Today, after making a few upgrades to all three of my Klein bikes, I weighed them all.

From left to right, these bikes weigh 21 1/2 pounds, less than 19 1/2 pounds, and less than 18 1/2 pounds.

All of them have 300-gram Slime tubes, which add about ten ounces to a bike over lightweight conventional tubes.


----------



## landsbee (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is one of my Klein, a 1991's Bright White Magenta Green Attitude in Originl painting.


Klein Attitude 1991 Bright Green White Magenta _01 von veloliebe auf Flickr


Klein Attitude 1991 Bright Green White Magenta _04 von veloliebe auf Flickr


Klein Attitude 1991 Bright Green White Magenta _05 von veloliebe auf Flickr


Klein Attitude 1991 Bright Green White Magenta _08 von veloliebe auf Flickr

best regards Daniel :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Very clan build, I like the black theme. Brake straddle cable is odd though...


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm not a Klein fan but that bike is sweet.


hairstream said:


> ...


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The last two are super great, and I rarely go there for Kleins (tho I do miss my Rascal).


----------



## JT Previa (Mar 17, 2012)

Impressive bikes and photos - the bikes look good with no paint, single color paint, or elaborate paint! Any significant disadvantage to the rear facing dropouts?

JT


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet, Hairstream!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

JT Previa said:


> Any significant disadvantage to the rear facing dropouts?


No.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

JT Previa said:


> Impressive bikes and photos - the bikes look good with no paint, single color paint, or elaborate paint! Any significant disadvantage to the rear facing dropouts?
> 
> JT


Significant? No, but it does make wheel changes a bit cumbersome.


----------



## klein man (Jun 27, 2011)

Right On!!

I have the same Palomino in my stable. What an incredible machine! I think I like it more than my '99 Mantra Pro, '01 Adept Pro and '87 Pinnacle Elite. 

Happy Trails!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks girlonbike! have fun at your vintage race weekend thingy.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That seems like a bad front tire, cool pic notwithstanding.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah, well, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

Spring is coming..... :thumbsup:


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

1993 Klein Attitude in "Cosmic"


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

Does anybody have a pic of a 98 Mantra Pro. the green one.restoring one....
and i am looking for a pic of the blue fade. is it top and bottom? and is it a metallic blue?

and is the green a metalic? becasue what i got is more of a kawasaki green...


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

The blue is top and bottom on the Mantra Pro.
The blue is pretty much SID blue.
https://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/d/74530-2/1998_20klein.pdf

Photos of 1998 Attitudes are easier to find in the same scheme.

https://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo1/standard3x/klein_attitude_pro_01.jpg


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hairstream said:


> yeah, well, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


Definitely something to get butthurt and pull the pics over!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice Lebowski reference.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

Shayne said:


> The blue is top and bottom on the Mantra Pro.
> The blue is pretty much SID blue.
> https://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/d/74530-2/1998_20klein.pdf
> 
> ...


i have the actual 98 huge cat. it just dose not show it well. so is the green a met green?

and hum... sid blue. i wonder what car is that color... haha


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

out and about on the easter weekend to ride my most beloved bike...










best

Moritz


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mauricer said:


> out and about on the easter weekend to ride my most beloved bike...
> 
> Moritz


One of my favorite Kleins too. You ever ride it on dirt?


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

i only finished the build up a few weeks ago, so not sure yet as the condition is still pretty nice. prefer to take out my 1990 RM Blizzard as it has more signs of use. might still take it out once though - in the end it was made to ride through the dirt.

Moritz


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

Pass auf, dass die Kiste keinen Sonnenbrand bekommt


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

so selten wie hier die sonne scheint, hab ich da keine sorgen.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

mauricer said:


> out and about on the easter weekend to ride my most beloved bike...
> 
> Moritz


Holy seatpost, Batman! Couldn't nab one in your size?

Looks great!


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

wrong perspective. it is a 42 cm seat post, so lots of meat in the frame to hold me. nothing to worry about.

Moritz


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Let that seat post be a symbol of your virility! Because, I too am a member of the of the over 8 inches club. :thumbsup:


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

*New aquisition 1996 Attitude Team*

I had put out this one as a question on the WIW forum. To the Lords of the thread It must have looked very suspicious because the my question was deleted. Despite that I still went ahead and purchased it.
Built in 96 or so. Ridden light single track for a season. Storage ever since. A little small for me as seen by the post height, but I got a screaming deal ($500.00) and couldnt pass it up.
23lbs 12oz with pedals
XTR F R SRam grip shift
Bontrager wheel w/ CK hubs'
Magura Hyd rim brake







it up


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

trodaq said:


> I had put out this one as a question on the WIW forum. To the Lords of the thread It must have looked very suspicious because the my question was deleted.


Despite my repeated explanations, that thread does get cleaned up. Your question was answered quite nicely by mkozaczek who knows a thing or two about Kleins. A few days later, when a bunch of stuff has been asked and answered, it got swept up in the clean up.

As for you bike, very nice. Love the brakes and matching cranks.


----------



## BoogsMosiman (Apr 17, 2012)

*My Mountain Klein*

Need Help dating this Klein. The serial is 2MID2, I know it's not the first year or so because those had the silver handlebars and stem. MIne is more modern and black with the XT push button shifters


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice bike. Could be an 87 or eraly 88. The only thing that changed on the Mountain Klein besides spec was the switch to Cantilever brakes on the seat stay.

Cheers,
Steven


----------



## Dick Howard (Apr 21, 2012)

*Klein serial number*

I have a late'85/early 86 Mountain Klein. serial number M16E.
Anyone know what the number means?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

The earlier numbers are hard to decipher and generally the best clues are components and paint if you are looking for which year in specific. Since this is the official picture thread, why not post a few pictures to keep the masses entertained.


----------



## renski (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is my 93 Rascal,


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

OK, that's it...I need to fix and tune up my '92 Attitude...I miss her!


----------



## Waldwichtel (Apr 23, 2012)

Very nice, Moritz! :thumbsup: ... I like this colours.


----------



## UzziDH (Dec 22, 2004)

*My 1993 Klein Attitude Moonrise*

Picked it up a couple weeks ago from the original owner. He said it was only ridden a few times and I believe him. It still has the nubs running down the middle on the original Panaracer Smoke front tire. He also gave me a binder full of every receipt and manual from the build.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Sweet!!


----------



## renski (Apr 18, 2012)

Unreal!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Front wheel is on backwards.


----------



## UzziDH (Dec 22, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Front wheel is on backwards.


Yea, I noticed that after the initial shock wore off and I really started looking it over. Since then I've removed the bar ends and front fender. I had new koolstop pads put on and got a hold of hippiesuspension today for a fork rebuild. Once the fork is done and new tires installed it will be ready for a ride.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

UzziDH said:


> Yea, I noticed that after the initial shock wore off and I really started looking it over. Since then I've removed the bar ends and front fender. I had new koolstop pads put on and got a hold of hippiesuspension today for a fork rebuild. Once the fork is done and new tires installed it will be ready for a ride.


Nice. Sounds like you're doing the right things with it!
Maybe go with M900 brifters too?

I'm a fan of Jerry's fork tuning.


----------



## JokerW (Nov 5, 2004)

Maybe a little more chainstay protection? 
I wish that I'd taped up mine before they got all chain-rashed.


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

I love my 2000 Klein Attitude Comp! 
Just upgraded almost everything last month also.


----------



## vladas (Feb 3, 2012)

awesome colors


----------



## ArcCirDude (May 29, 2011)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I'm a relatively light guy and that seatpost scares me silly...hope you weigh less than
> a bag of chips, and that post long enough to reach the bb.
> 
> Steve


Wow! Just saw this. It looks longer than it really it. A bit of fisheye happening, there. Anyhow, it's a Thomson seat post and has 4 cm more before length limit. I weigh 80 kilos and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeepergirl17 said:


> I love my 2000 Klein Attitude Comp!
> Just upgraded almost everything last month also.


Aah, Sea Otter. What events?


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

Here's my 1991 Attitude.


----------



## klein man (Jun 27, 2011)

I see a lot of bad attitudes on this thread!


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

*Nice collectin of picts.*

Almost completed my 96 Adroit "koi" build and as you can see one part really stands out. This looks like the perfect place to get some oppinions.The white fork has gotta go, I found some paint experts who could get the colors really close includeing the pearl effect or get apowder coat in either gold or orange crome. He would even try mixing a little red in the orange for something different. My delema, match the paint at $500 or the powdercoat and maybe the experiment at $200 Any thoughts out there? I've got $3300 into it already and weights only 21 lbs.  and I realy want to get it dirty :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

norsk biker said:


> I've got $3300 into it already


I don't even see how that is remotely possible.

You build is a mishmash so whatever you choose is fine.

Personally, if it was my bike, I would do it right and swap out the chain, seatpost, bars, stem, shifters, brakes, housing, cranks, derailleurs and remove the bar ends. And swap out the tires for some blackwall ones. And level out the saddle so I won't slide forward. But that's all just nitpicky and personal preference.

It would be great if you could find the proper stem/bars and some matching rigid forks.

Looks great though! Congrats!


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

I will make a list when I'm done, the components are light & strong,then you can research yourself. The fork alone was 900 bones and the wheel set weighs in at ca. 1350 gm w/out rubber & casset. My objective is to stay within the colorspectrum of the frame itself and use modern equipment. or are you looking for some new/used components ; ) The saddle is a temp. I'm waiting on an order from Germany. Also my goal was light, strong & reliable. I could shave close to another pound for another ca. $1500 but had to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

415m3 said:


> Here's my 1991 Attitude.


:thumbsup:

nice badass Klein.


----------



## klein man (Jun 27, 2011)

Norsk_biker

Definitely match the paint for $500! I did the same thing for my wife's 2001 Adept Comp. Her bike frame has the Jamaican Gold paint scheme, and I had the forks painted to match and it looks great! By the way, that is a sweet ride you have there.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks for our thoughts klein man would love to see picts. of your wifes adept. score stands at paint-1, pwder coat-0, indifference-1


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

norsk biker said:


> Almost completed my 96 Adroit "koi" build and as you can see one part really stands out. This looks like the perfect place to get some oppinions.The white fork has gotta go, I found some paint experts who could get the colors really close includeing the pearl effect or get apowder coat in either gold or orange crome. He would even try mixing a little red in the orange for something different. My delema, match the paint at $500 or the powdercoat and maybe the experiment at $200 Any thoughts out there? I've got $3300 into it already and weights only 21 lbs.  and I realy want to get it dirty :thumbsup:
> View attachment 698029
> 
> 
> View attachment 698030


Not sure why it would be $200 to paint a fork. Should be half that price at most.

I wouldn't worry about fork color though...there's already enough ugly ano and hodgepodge of parts to where fork color is the least of your worries.

You want to do something positive for the bike...ditch those cheap awful tires.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

gotta love brutal honest opinions  my wife is german so I'm use to it :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

norsk biker said:


> my wife is german so I'm use to it :thumbsup:


haha! That's funny. I like your attitude!


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

I always prefer honesty over B.S.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

norsk biker said:


> gotta love brutal honest opinions  my wife is german so I'm use to it :thumbsup:


Haha, what does your wife think of the bike? 



girlonbike said:


> I like your attitude!


2nd'ed. There needs to be more thick skins around here like this guy! :thumbsup:


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

recipe for thick skin, live in Germany for 12yrs. and be married to a German for 25:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

norsk biker said:


> recipe for thick skin, live in Germany for 12yrs. and be married to a German for 25:thumbsup:


Haha, nice. Good on you man!


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

the tires might be a little much on line they didn't look sooo BAM so when I ride the rubber off of these I will get the yellow ones


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

I got into this Klein Pulse comp for pretty cheap. I got it with an open mind to either keep it or flip it. It just didn't fit me right at all and I never connected with it and I ended up trading it for a Bianchi San Jose and some cash. Here it is set up for my older daughter to ride.










Not a mountain bike, but I had this Quantum road bike for a while. It was an older, pre-Trek job with Campy Mirage and Chorus rear. It was my main road bike for about three years but eventually, steel called me back.

Some of the most beautiful paint I've ever seen!


----------



## oldsklrdr (May 15, 2012)

great thread...

i've just gotten back into the bike scene after 12 years away..

I used to have a candy red klein rascal circa 92-93. I wish they were 1 1/8 steerer so i could pickup another one a build it back up. loved that frame and would build another one today but such limited fork choices with the new stuff...damm the 1" steerer...i still have my original Mission Control bar/stem combo hanging around...

I still have my Klein Quantum which i just dusted off as well. Same green color as above pic...i'm in the process of bringing it back to life (literally ten years of dust on it) and will post pics...


----------



## santana (Mar 8, 2006)

*Klein Attitude 2006*

Just upgrading my 2006 Klein Attitude's components.
Still looking for red pedal and seatpost clamp red for final touch


----------



## Wheelie (May 17, 2004)

After hanging in my brother's shed for 17 years, I finally got my old Klein back last weekend. I bought the frameset new from Mountain Bike Specialists in Durango in the spring of 1987. After some cleaning, a few adjustments and some lube, the old bike still rides like new.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Good lookin' Klein.


----------



## Wheelie (May 17, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Good lookin' Klein.


Thanks. I forgot how light this bike was. It came in at 21.5lbs on my scale.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wheelie said:


> After hanging in my brother's shed for 17 years, I finally got my old Klein back last weekend. I bought the frameset new from Mountain Bike Specialists in Durango in the spring of 1987. After some cleaning, a few adjustments and some lube, the old bike still rides like new.


Right on. Go get loose with it!


----------



## Wheelie (May 17, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Right on. Go get loose with it!


I plan to use it as my new/old bike path cruiser. I took it for a ride last night and it works like a champ!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wheelie said:


> I plan to use it as my new/old bike path cruiser. I took it for a ride last night and it works like a champ!


Path cruiser!? :madman::madmax::nono::skep:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Wheelie said:


> I plan to use it as my new/old bike path cruiser. I took it for a ride last night and it works like a champ!


Cool. Don't forget to put some slicks on it.


----------



## Wheelie (May 17, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Path cruiser!? :madman::madmax::nono::skep:


Don't worry, my local bike path takes me to a good loop of single track. It's a good ride with 12 miles of pavement and 6 miles of dirt. My favorite trail is best with 4" of suspension and I have an old Racer X for that. It would be a beating for the old rigid Klein and my old rigid body.


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

A few weeks ago.:thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Knobbies, mountains, rigid, no aerospokes! Holy cow, a breath of fresh air!


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I JUST bought a 2003 Klein Attitude! Taking her out this weekend for along ride. Loving it so far. I might need some wider bars, though. I feel a little like a fixie rider with the stock ones on there. We'll see after the field test. This thread is inspiring!
____________________________________________________________________________
7/16/2012 Ok, here she is on her maiden voyage at the top of the world. Continental Divide in Zuni Mountains, NM. Indeed, the bars WERE narrow - previous owner had cut them down! Put an old Bontrager Crowbar on there and we're rockin' and rollin'


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Can anyone determine the age of this old Klein Pulse Pro?


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

That's a 1997 Klein Pulse Pro. Here's a link to Bikepedia with the specs to confirm.


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Mine...*

Beat the hell out of it from the mid to late 90's and it returned the favor quite often. It's been demoted to SS/grocery getter and trainer duty...


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*My Klein*

Heres my Klein, its not the desirable Pre-Trek, but still made in Chehalis, which i did not believe until i read interview with Gary Klein in Switchback i think he mentioned Trek shut down factory in 2000.

Couple a weeks ago on Skookum Flats/White River trail by Rainier.


----------



## PACERC250T (Aug 30, 2012)

*Mine*

Here's my sorry looking Klein as bought on Sunday :eekster:

This is going to have a 'pre-build' before being totally stripped and re-built to a very high standard with period parts 

I've got a set of yellow HS33s and a pair of Rock Shox Judy XLCs on their way to me now but would welcome any ideas (or bits) from anyone on here; especially a usable bit of suspension... 

Once that's done, it'll be used regularly off road here in West Wales; where a phone call to God is cheap rate due to being where he lives... 

Have a look at some of my other recent builds on flickr under my name of PACE250T

Forgot to add, this is my first post but have been looking at this site and used it for info and reviews for ages now, so about time I joined in... :thumbsup:


----------



## the0r1st (Jul 21, 2010)

Went back to the traditional 26" all around.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

the0r1st said:


> Went back to the traditional 26" all around.
> View attachment 722127


How do you keep from sliding off the saddle onto the frame?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

By doing wheelies.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> By doing wheelies.


He's got the pedals for it. And super mega wide bars.


----------



## ResidentRider (Sep 11, 2012)

*Klein Fervor*

Long time lurker,
Live in Park City now, and thought I would make my first post.
I lived in PA when I was a kid, and raced a lot in my teens, and this Klein Fervor was my bike for most of my racing years. It used to have an amp fork on it, I have no idea what happened to it. I can't remember what year the bike is, 1992 maybe?
I am now getting this bike ready for my wife to ride as she has decided she wants to ride bikes more. 
I am getting ready to put a Manitou 4 fork on it. It likely will need new elastomers, so I have been researching that front.
After the Klein, I had an AMP B3 that I raced on for a while, until it broke, they gave me another one, then that one broke...
After the AMP, in 1997 I had a custom IF deluxe made. That has been my ride ever since, I still love it. 
Anyways, here is a picture of the Klein, It got a super duper tune up the other day, cleaned out shifters, new cables and housing, etc... ready to ride, just needs a fork....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Leave the rigid fork on it!


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

This is not a VRC Klein but thought this was pretty cool.
While riding last Friday I met this girl at the trailhead. She had this Palomino with a cool paint scheme that I had never seen before.
It turns out she had entered a contest Klein had a few years back and won. The contest was to design a paint scheme to be used on a frame. By winning they used her design and gave her a free bike.
Does anyone know if this was offered to the public? I have seen an Attitude with it once.


----------



## the0r1st (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok, straightened out my seat, through on some new forks but keeping the long bars. Still need to work on my cables.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

the0r1st said:


> Ok, straightened out my seat


Are you sure you did? It still looks like the nose is way lower. Generally speaking and it of course varies based on preference and cultural differences, I suppose, the front of the saddle should be level with the rear.


----------



## the0r1st (Jul 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Are you sure you did? It still looks like the nose is way lower. Generally speaking and it of course varies based on preference and cultural differences, I suppose, the front of the saddle should be level with the rear.


Your killn' me


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

the0r1st said:


> your killn' me


 .


----------



## PACERC250T (Aug 30, 2012)

*Saddle*

I ran mine straight for many many years but now find running it slightly tilting back is way more comfortable; as in I don't get a bad back now... :thumbsup:


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

PACERC250T said:


> I ran mine straight for many many years but now find running it slightly tilting back is way more comfortable; as in I don't get a bad back now... :thumbsup:


It's a friggin Klein: You sacrifice comfort for being one of the cool kids. Get with the program, fix your seat and post some pics. Please.


----------



## PACERC250T (Aug 30, 2012)

*Here's one...*



longfinkillie said:


> It's a friggin Klein: You sacrifice comfort for being one of the cool kids. Get with the program, fix your seat and post some pics. Please.


:cornut: Ha! Ha! Fair point.... 

Here a pic of where I'm at after only a day of building from 'nuffin' plus a week of gathering bitz

Hopefully the PACE will be back from the shop Saturday so that I can swap over the brakes with the ones I bought, as the PACE is the sweetie and the Klein, for once, is going to be the 'tramp' 

:yikes: WATCH OUT! A KLEIN THAT'S THAT'S GOING TO BE USED FOR THE DAILY COMMUTE!!! :yikes:


----------



## the0r1st (Jul 21, 2010)

PACERC250T said:


> :cornut: Ha! Ha! Fair point....
> 
> Here a pic of where I'm at after only a day of building from 'nuffin' plus a week of gathering bitz
> 
> ...


Wow, that's going to be nice.


----------



## Benzosol (Mar 31, 2012)

Great bike. Is it powdercoated?

Ben


----------



## PACERC250T (Aug 30, 2012)

*Paint*



Benzosol said:


> Great bike. Is it powdercoated?
> 
> Ben


No, totally original, as it left the Klein factory, 1998 paint at the moment.

Once I'm happy with how it rides, handles etc I'll have it powder coated at Swifco in Weston-super-Mare as usual, as they do a great job and at a great price 

Have a look at my other jobs on flickr and search PACE250T


----------



## ResidentRider (Sep 11, 2012)

Here's the fork I am going to put on my green Fervor at the top of the page. I won the crown on ebay with the 1" steerer, and then yanked the fork off of my dads bike. Now his bike needed a fork, so I bought on ebay a 04 Marzocchi Marathon SL, that went on my Independent, and the old fork on my indy went on my dads bike. I love it when a project for an old bike (or car) means bonus parts for the newer one. The fork had 1, read that again, 1 decomposed elastomer, and all the others were in perfect shape. It was gummed up so I cleaned it and reassembled it tonight. Feels pretty smooth. In the next day or two I'll put it on the bike and take it for a ride on my neighborhood trail, Road to WOS for those of you familiar with the PC UT area.
I think this will look great on a green Klein. Some of you say keep it rigid, nah, I want a period correct fork. Anyway, check it...


----------



## PACERC250T (Aug 30, 2012)

Period fork every time for me! Nice job


----------



## ResidentRider (Sep 11, 2012)

Got the fork mounted up,and the bike is ready to go for a ride. It could still use a better set of rubber, one of the tires is a tired conti pro2, and the other is a worn mythos xc. I'd like to find some skinwall tires. Also could use a nicer set of cranks, the STX ones it came with are beat from years of racing in my younger days, and look like crap in my opinion. Would like to find some xt period cranks, or something aftermarket, race face, ac, topline, etc... Also it needs a set of pedals, maybe I should get some newer ones for my indy and slap my old Ritchey logic pedals on this thing... Seeing this back get back to its former glory makes me smile.
Anyway, here is the latest incarnation... Hopefully I'll be able to get it out this weekend for a ride.


----------



## PACERC250T (Aug 30, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

New in the stable.....



The other ones.....


----------



## mingodog (Mar 14, 2006)

thats one of my favs


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

*Love those old classic lines*

The Old Classic Klein;s were always my favorite, but always out of my reach price wise. Keep these alive because there are no more.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

ResidentRider said:


> Got the fork mounted up,and the bike is ready to go for a ride. It could still use a better set of rubber, one of the tires is a tired conti pro2, and the other is a worn mythos xc. I'd like to find some skinwall tires. Also could use a nicer set of cranks, the STX ones it came with are beat from years of racing in my younger days, and look like crap in my opinion. Would like to find some xt period cranks, or something aftermarket, race face, ac, topline, etc... Also it needs a set of pedals, maybe I should get some newer ones for my indy and slap my old Ritchey logic pedals on this thing... Seeing this back get back to its former glory makes me smile.
> Anyway, here is the latest incarnation... Hopefully I'll be able to get it out this weekend for a ride.


Ran the same fork on my Fervor, latter replaced with an EFC. You may want to find some fork boots, as those seals won't keep the mud/water out. Glad to see another puke green one still kicking!


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

*95 Klein Adroit*

I just picked this Adroit up recently. Koi color. Serial number id's it as 05/96 #260. I guess it's in pretty good condition and has been ridden enough to give it the usual paint scratches and chips. Upper triangle paint very good cond. XTR derailleurs, XTR cassette, XT crankset, XT rear brakes, XT controls, Hope Mini hydraulic front disk brake, Thompson sestpost, Selle Italia saddle, Marzocchi Bomber fork, Chris King Headset, Chris King disc compatible hubs, Mavic wheelset- front disk/rear rim, Bontrager bar and stem.

I'm assuming this bike came with a MC2 front end and maybe full XTR or full XT. Seatpost and saddle maybe original?
If anyone has more info on this bike, please feel free to add.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

more pix


----------



## cmags (Jul 25, 2012)

*'99 Klein Mantra frame build-up*

Came across this gem for a steal on craigslist a couple months ago, gonna start building her up for my first non-dept-store FS bike. It came with:

'99 Klein Mantra frame in Medium (18" or so?)
Fox Float rear shock
Shimano Altus RD
Shimano Deore Mega 9 FD
Shimano integrated 8-speed shifters / brake levers
Marzocchi bomber fork (a 2001 I believe) with one set of Avid Arch Rival V brakes

All for an incredible $30. :eekster:

For another $30 (last of what I had on me) I got a CamelBak Mule and a Rock Shox SID dual air fork which I'm using on my current hardtail.

It all seemed too good to be true (or stolen or something) when I first saw the post, but the guy was legit, and just clearing out a *ton* of stuff before moving out of state. Had I had more cash on me, I'd have gotten more goodies. But this is what I got and I'm happy with it. Excited for the build.

I plan to pull my current hardtail (Raleigh M80) apart to build this up. Going to use my SID front fork, stem and bars, wheels, front disc brake, and the Avids on the rear until I can get my hands on an adapter for the rear caliper. The BB and cranks will come too, and I'm trying to decide whether I should use the Altus or if my Deore RD (which may have a slightly bent cage) would be better. I've got a Ritchie seatpost to fit (my Titus saddle will be donated to the Mantra) and I'm just waiting on my LBS to get in more of the odd sized 36.9mm seatpost clamp. Anything else I should look out for in building this up? You guys would know.

:thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

cmags said:


> my first non-dept-store FS bike.


Good for you!


----------



## Streetglider08 (Jun 23, 2012)

This is my first serious mountain bike my parents got for me when I was about 14 years old. I lent it to my brother and he took it to arizona when he moved out there. Still looking good some 13 years later. For some reason I have a feeling I won't be getting it back.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

zygote2k said:


> I just picked this Adroit up recently. Koi color. Serial number id's it as 05/96 #260.
> 
> If anyone has more info on this bike, please feel free to add.


Well, I can tell you for sure that its worth a tiny fraction of the price of the bike you wanted to trade it for.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> Well, I can tell you for sure that its worth a tiny fraction of the price of the bike you wanted to trade it for.


It's true, I was there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

My friend's Mountain Klein with Manitou elastomer forks. This photo was taken after he had the original paint removed, a clear coat applied over the bare aluminum with original decals he got from Klein. The original paint was pretty scratched up, you can see some gars in the chainstay. This picture was taken in 1992, he'd already had the bike for a few years and he still has it.










I had a Klein Quantum road bike at the time and I remember calling the Klein factory for some reason and Gary Klein answered the phone, pretty cool.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

How did the Klein reunion go this past summer? Did it ever happen? You Klein Peeps seem so hardcore, I would think it was huge?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

They found out that none of them actually ride their bikes.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

Some still do :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

norsk biker said:


> Some still do :thumbsup:


Post some pictures!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Ever wonder why a lot of the Klein guys don't check in so often?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hollister said:


> Ever wonder why a lot of the Klein guys don't check in so often?


Cuz they are on RBR?

I'm pretty sure the sky will fall before you get yours done to ride it.


----------



## MtbWizard (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a green 89 pinnacle that ill post once I have the ability


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> They found out that none of them actually ride their bikes.


I actually ride mine and all of my 96-97 era bikes. This was the era that all of the parts were top of the line quality, lightweight and durable. Many of the older Kleins from the early 90's with all original rigid forks are boneshakers and the people who own them are old enough that it hurts to ride them so they end up being garage queens. Front suspension rocks when you are 40+.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

Funny some one mentioned it  I normaly don't take pict's when riding (haveing to much fun) did get some this fall of the newest addition to my Klein family, a full rigid Attitude in excellent shape, should be a wall hanger but got her muddy this fall. I would post a pict. but my pc won't let it through :madman: guess I will have to take more.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's one without the mud but at least you get to see her, as for as no suspension? The trails I ride here in the Pacific NW this bike rocks Yes I don't go as fast as my fs buddys but the ride is kick *ss all the same. After riding this I'm currently building a full rigid carbon that should come in at approx. 19#. This bike is so light on the front that I can easily "flick" it around on the realy tight turns. Oh! no need to mention how it climbs


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I call shenanigans on the last picture. That's a garage bike all the way- no way has it seen dirt in ages.
Nice bike though.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Pleased to see the pictures, nonetheless. With knobbies too!


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

Me washy me biky


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

norsk biker said:


> Me washy me biky


Please come visit me and wash my bikes.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

norsk biker said:


> Here's one without the mud but at least you get to see her, as for as no suspension? The trails I ride here in the Pacific NW this bike rocks Yes I don't go as fast as my fs buddys but the ride is kick *ss all the same. After riding this I'm currently building a full rigid carbon that should come in at approx. 19#. This bike is so light on the front that I can easily "flick" it around on the realy tight turns. Oh! no need to mention how it climbs


I like this one. From the set up/ fit to the xt 937 unpretentious build to the best color scheme imho. i can see it climbs like a (insert metaphor)


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

Would rather wash my bike than my car this being o.t (storm) season for my line of work does'nt allow me much time to even ride  so your on your own for a while 
g-o-b


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

This is the one that got me back to my hard-tail roots


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Love that one Norsk
You don't see too many of that paint scheme with the rigid fork.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks shayne, I got from the original owner (got his receit) and he never rode it in the mud just groomed gravel fire trails and the price was reasonable, I thought anyway


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

ronbo613 said:


> My friend's Mountain Klein with Manitou elastomer forks. This photo was taken after he had the original paint removed, a clear coat applied over the bare aluminum with original decals he got from Klein. The original paint was pretty scratched up, you can see some gars in the chainstay. This picture was taken in 1992, he'd already had the bike for a few years and he still has it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool frame. It's a Pinnacle, though, right? I believe Mountain Kleins had square chainstays all the way back.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

And the rear brakes were under the chain stay????


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

> Cool frame. It's a Pinnacle, though, right? I believe Mountain Kleins had square chainstays all the way back


I'm not 100% sure, it seems to me it was before the Pinnacle came out. I sent my friend a link to this thread, hopefully, he can fill in the details.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

FWIW, according to Bikepedia, the Pinnacle was 1993.

Long time lurker in this thread. Never built a bike up or anything so ambitious (just a tinkerer), but I do love my Klein Attitude. Sure, its a Trek-era 2003, but that bike has the best geometry of any I have ridden. Fast, responsive and climbs like a son of a gun! A great performer I will ride til it dies. Been gradually upgrading components as they wear, but I just love that frame...

Some real beauties in here. Inspiring...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I love it when lurkers speak.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

> FWIW, according to Bikepedia, the Pinnacle was 1993.


Then for sure it's not a Pinnacle because the photo was taken in 1992 and he'd already had it for 2-3 years...


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> Cuz they are on RBR?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the sky will fall before you get yours done to ride it.


Not all on RBK.

Here is mine from last weekend. Pretty cold in Washington that day.
It did have mud on it by the end of the day.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Bikepedia only goes back to 1993, so everything appears to start there. Here's a good source:

Klein Specs

Fantastic pic above!


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

Hay Larry Jo where do you ride, I'm in the SW Wash. area.......... That's a sweet ride by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

norsk biker said:


> Hay Larry Jo where do you ride, I'm in the SW Wash. area.......... That's a sweet ride by the way :thumbsup:


I ride Tiger, Grand Ridge, northern areas and others close by. Capitol Forest, Banner and southern trails when i have time.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

If your ever in the Longview, Kelso area let me know we got some sweet trails here in the area


----------



## gorgedon (May 15, 2005)

cegrover said:


> Cool frame. It's a Pinnacle, though, right? I believe Mountain Kleins had square chainstays all the way back.


It's a Mountain Klein. I bought the frame in 1984 & built it with components ordered from Performance via the phone. 

Came with a chromed stiffy fork which I upgraded to the Manitou II a few years later. The bike was originally that great bright red, no fade, but after several years of hard riding the paint was pretty chipped so I bead blasted the frame, through on the Manitou & the Mission Control all-in-one stem/bars.

The look was completed with a few purple anodized parts, 4" bars ends, Cook Bros E cranks & matching chain rings. The clear coated aluminum & purple anodizium kit made for a pretty snappy set up.

The good news is it's in the attic patiently waiting for me to get it tuned & back on the trails. The bad news is I'm too old to ride a hard tail for any length of time.:cryin:


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

For the non beleivers......no garage  soooo for those who want to take their Klein for a ride in the Pac. NW send me a PM :thumbsup: Happy trails:thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## cmags (Jul 25, 2012)

Finished building mine! Hope to get it dirty this weekend.



Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

norsk biker said:


> For the non beleivers......no garage


Yes....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

So great proving me an ignorant jerk! Kudos to you guys for riding those Kleins. Someday, I'll get one too!


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> So great proving me an ignorant jerk! Kudos to you guys for riding those Kleins. Someday, I'll get one too!


One more for you.










PS. The no bike sign refers to a horse only trail spur, no the trail I was on.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice Martin.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

That Gator fade is my favorite.......sweeeet :thumbsup:


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

The Pinnacle was released in 1986, long before bikepedia. It was the second mtb model from Klein.

Cheers,
Steven



wahday said:


> FWIW, according to Bikepedia, the Pinnacle was 1993.
> 
> Long time lurker in this thread. Never built a bike up or anything so ambitious (just a tinkerer), but I do love my Klein Attitude. Sure, its a Trek-era 2003, but that bike has the best geometry of any I have ridden. Fast, responsive and climbs like a son of a gun! A great performer I will ride til it dies. Been gradually upgrading components as they wear, but I just love that frame...
> 
> Some real beauties in here. Inspiring...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Look at all you guys riding your Kleins! Just got done with a ride on mine.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

norsk biker said:


> View attachment 767105
> For the non beleivers......no garage  soooo for those who want to take their Klein for a ride in the Pac. NW send me a PM :thumbsup: Happy trails:thumbsup:


A classic NW steed. Nice. Where is the trail?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I try to avoid this thread ... always makes me really want a Klein.
Really nice stuff here:thumbsup:


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

gorgedon said:


> It's a Mountain Klein. I bought the frame in 1984 & built it with components ordered from Performance via the phone.
> 
> Came with a chromed stiffy fork which I upgraded to the Manitou II a few years later. The bike was originally that great bright red, no fade, but after several years of hard riding the paint was pretty chipped so I bead blasted the frame, through on the Manitou & the Mission Control all-in-one stem/bars.


The frame pictured a couple posts back is not a mountain klein, but a fairly late model Pinnacle as evidenced by the cantilever brakes. Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> I try to avoid this thread ... always makes me really want a Klein.
> Really nice stuff here:thumbsup:


Whats stoppin' ya? You can test ride mine at K'Ville next month and see if you like it.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Whats stoppin' ya? You can test ride mine at K'Ville next month and see if you like it.


Same thing that always prevented me from trying drugs - the fact that I _might-_ like it 
... :eekster:


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's my 88 Pinnacle (I think it's an 88). 
It is way too big for me to ride in the woods (21") so it pretty much just sits in my basement and looks purty.


----------



## RobynC (Feb 14, 2004)

A-Ray said:


> Here's my 88 Pinnacle (I think it's an 88).
> It is way too big for me to ride in the woods (21") so it pretty much just sits in my basement and looks purty.


It could be an '89 with the seatstay brakes. The decals are different (missing the "Pinnacle" decal on the top tube). Was it a standard color Pinnacle that got a "Backfire" repaint?


----------



## RobynC (Feb 14, 2004)

Big & tall head tube club: '88 Pinnacle Elite and '91 Attitude.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Mine does have the original paint, I made the decals at work, would love to find an NOS set for it!


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Here is one for you you guys...not my bike or a pic of me riding someone else's bike...but it is a Klein.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh.Man! I have your email so I'm just going to send you some pictures...when you least expect it.:devil:

Payback is a *****.


----------



## azgreg22 (Dec 11, 2012)

That can't be unseen.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

lol......you are welcome.

and remember to Keep Portland Weird!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Buncha seat sniffers..


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

:


Williwoods said:


> Here is one for you you guys...not my bike or a pic of me riding someone else's bike...but it is a Klein.
> 
> View attachment 768567


I'm from the area and thank Oden have'nt seen that  is it a klein because it's cold out


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

I see a crack:skep:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Potd!!!!!!!!!


longfinkillie said:


> i see a crack:skep:


----------



## cmags (Jul 25, 2012)

Got her dirty.  Rides great.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justgent1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is my 1992 Attitude....








Thinking about selling....


----------



## justgent1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Those are huge, what size frames are they?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Williwoods said:


> Here is one for you you guys...not my bike or a pic of me riding someone else's bike...but it is a Klein.
> 
> View attachment 768567


Not a garage queen. It's being ridden.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


>


that is clean! which fork is that? I like the taper.. 19in?
Love the stem. it fits so well w/ the fat aluminum tubes.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks! The fork is a Spinner TFO.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

*Klein summary*














There is one not pictured that is a nasty weather commuter/hunting rig, a Klein but not a "Gary Klein"


----------



## steveholt! (Mar 5, 2013)

My old race bike that I bought used in '98. It's won me a 24 Hours of Adrenaline Race and helped me motor past Tinker in another. In his defense, he was racing solo. It's also allowed me to spend countless hours riding in the company of friends. I've since sorta retired it since I no longer race.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

This is my beast from 2001. Awesome ride but it was a bit to small. Loved the ride.

BIll


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Just upgraded wheelset (tubeless!), cassette and chain, serviced original Duke XC fork and installed new headset. In the last year also converted to discs (Avid BB7s) and switched out saddle and bars. Love my Klein (even though its Trek era - 2003) Rockin' and rollin"!!


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Adept Baby Carrier, very fast and comfortable..


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

*My painstakingly restored '91 Dolomite Attitude*


----------



## StanGoodvibes (Jan 19, 2013)

*1997 Matra Race bought brand new from Evans Cycles in Wandsworth London*


----------



## StanGoodvibes (Jan 19, 2013)

"My painstakingly restored '91 Dolomite Attitude"

VERY nicely done!!!


----------



## MtbWizard (Oct 9, 2011)

My late eightys pinnacle!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MtbWizard said:


> My late eightys pinnacle!


Looks pretty all original. Nice.


----------



## ResidentRider (Sep 11, 2012)

*Finished Klein Fervor*

I'm diggin that white themed Attitude at the top of the page.

So I posted up my old fervor race bike from when I was a teenager a few pages back, I have been busy on ebay and managed to get this bike to the point where I think I am done with it for a while.
It has a full LX group, cranks were a recent ebay addition, as is the Deore DX headset. (god the headset that was on there til last week was a piece of crap). So, all LX, it's a step up form the STX SE parts that rapidly died in the bikes race days. When I was racing it, I had an AMP fork on it. No idea what happened to that thing. This Manitou three has been rebuilt with new elastomers, and new seals, and feels pretty good. Got some trick onza chill pills as brake cable thingies. Mavic 231 rims, lx hubs, Ritchey Zmax tires.
Oh, and a shout out the MTBR member who just happened to have the nebula green mission crontrol stem and handlebar. A million times better than the zoom that came with the bike. 
Here you go. Now just need the snow to melt so I can take it for a spin on my neighborhood trail.


----------



## StanGoodvibes (Jan 19, 2013)

Super-cool. Great seeing all the Kleins. Come join us on the "I only ride Klein" FB page!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I uh....I don't only ride Klein though. :|


----------



## StanGoodvibes (Jan 19, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> I uh....I don't only ride Klein though. :|


shhhh neither do I. But don't tell them and they'll never know


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I found one by me on Craigslist in Harrisburg but it's wayy too small...seems like they're always overpriced or the size is wrong. Very nice bikes guys!


----------



## klein-adroit (May 4, 2013)

the restored Dolomite is pretty sharp.

What did you find was the most difficult component to acquire in that condition?

It doesn't appear as if anyone makes white MTB tires, anymore...and rubber has a shorter shelf life than most metals...


----------



## klein-adroit (May 4, 2013)

*1999 Klein Adroit Race*

1999 Klein Adroit Race








I'm ditching the suspension fork for a rigid carbon fork...leaning towards a Trigon with a 650b wheel up front, as the Niner with a 29" up front might be too steep, and stand out in contrast to the 26" rear wheel.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Why not matched 26" wheels? I must admit to being at a loss for why it has become so desirable to have two different sized wheels. Wouldn't you rather carry one spare tube on rides?


----------



## klein-adroit (May 4, 2013)

I may end up riding a pair of 26" wheels, in the end. I was looking to gain some sort of middle ground between a suspension fork and fully rigid, with the larger wheel.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Go with a rigid fork with lots of tire clearance, and go with a big 26" tire. A 26x2.3" at the proper inflation is nearly as good as some of those early suspension forks were at soaking up the smaller stuff.

Just my $.02 worth of advice.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Jak0zilla said:


> Why not matched 26" wheels? I must admit to being at a loss for why it has become so desirable to have two different sized wheels. Wouldn't you rather carry one spare tube on rides?


I think the bigger front wheel would be a good idea if it doesn't lift the BB and alter the head angle too much. It would also slighly smooth out the bumps.

A 26" tube will most definitely fit on a 650b tire which is only 1" bigger than 26". They even fit on 29ers which are 3" bigger - just needs a slight stretch.


----------



## klein-adroit (May 4, 2013)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I think the bigger front wheel would be a good idea if it doesn't lift the BB and alter the head angle too much. It would also slighly smooth out the bumps.
> 
> A 26" tube will most definitely fit on a 650b tire which is only 1" bigger than 26". They even fit on 29ers which are 3" bigger - just needs a slight stretch.


I was under the impression that when the Adroits stopped coming with the factory rigid fork, Klein (likely then Trek) altered the frame geometry to yield a more slackened head tube angle, compensating for a sagging front end when a rider's weight compressed the fork.

I want my bike to be a more modern interpretation of the old Adroits with the Strata fork. I'm also leaning towards a 1x9 drivetrain (Shimano M952), and hydraulic disc brakes (I think 1999 was first year disc brakes were offered on Adroit frame).


----------



## rainman67ko (Jul 14, 2013)

*'93 Klein Rascal - Refreshed after 20 years*

Hi there, just joined the forum and I'm making my first post. Tonight I finished rebuilding the suspension and tuning my old Klein Rascal. Look how pretty that new "CST SENSAMO FIRENZE C1698 126x1.75x2" looks rocking that reflector stripe! I put a Kenda Kross Plus K847 Mountain Bike Tire 26x1.95 on the rear. I used to run Panaracer Smoke and Dart but they gave up the ghost to dry rot. The new "Sella Royal LookIn M-flex" saddle gets me feelin' allright... oh yeah! It's been a long time coming and I didn't even want to ride it in that condition any more so I found a company selling the elastomer kit by doing a google search. The parts for the for the Manitou 3 forks came from suspensionforkparts.net. The "firm" elastomer kit and a good cleaning was all this fork needed. I still have a Ringle front hub, Ringle Moby seat post, all of the QR's are Ringle Ti-Stix, and a Ringle Mojo Peace sign cable pull on the front, with a Onza Chill Pill cable pull on the rear. LX hub on the rear, Mavic rims, Answer bars, LX shifters and breaks, all bought separately and put together in '93 and '94 when I was young and broke. The cranks are Cooks Cranks 176mm. I had the Klein Mission Control but they snapped and chipped my tooth so away they went after the first ride oh so long ago! This thing is screaming on the roads now! The handling is super great, just like when I built it in '93! I always road this bike hard and we both have the scars to prove it but it's still not bad for a 20 year old hardtail racer! I'm sure it will do great hauling my but on hard pack rail trails too!













































I added some more photos of my bike. Yes we RIDE OUR KLEIN'S HERE!!!! Never was much for Seinfeld or bikes hanging on the wall. Today we rode the Riverfront Trail and the Three Rivers Heritage Trail in Pittsburgh. All the Klein bikes in this thread are so nice, it takes me back! Thanks for looking!

=Kevin


----------



## ResidentRider (Sep 11, 2012)

Had the Klein out a little over a month ago in Canyonlands NP. Pretty awesome place. Also rode it the other day on the Road to WOS, in Park City, no pics though. That is my local trail, (ride from the house) so it was a good test of where the Klein as set up, measures up. My other two bikes are a '05 Turner 5.spot (Horst Link edition) with a Fox Float 32, and a '97 steel Independent Deluxe with Bomber Marathon SL. The Klein climbs like a scalded cat. Just goes up. The frame is a hair small for me now, (and I like my bikes a tad small) but overall it handles quite nicely. It is stiffer riding than the Indy, and obviously the Mani 3 is not as plush as the bomber or the fox, but still does it job well, and steers well. Brought back a ton of memories from when I used to ride this bike everyday, and if I had to again, I would be perfectly happy.
In the park... (my brother is holding my Turner.)


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

My first Klein. 
Point and shoot precision. Nice!


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

*93 pinnacle*

Rob Gunnett's (zygote2k)'s Library | Photobucketjust finished it.


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

PACERC250T said:


> Here's my sorry looking Klein as bought on Sunday :eekster:
> 
> This is going to have a 'pre-build' before being totally stripped and re-built to a very high standard with period parts
> 
> ...


Wow... I forgot that the Karma actually went into production. IIRC, it was a bike ordered by Lexus to be sold with their cars...


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

Here is my Mantra Race. I still think that it is the best handling mountain bike ever built...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bradkay said:


> Here is my Mantra Race. I still think that it is the best handling mountain bike ever built...


Really? Like ever?

We have the same tent!


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey, it's an opinion... and everybody is entitled to one! 

I've just never ridden a mountain bike that is a better extension of myself on the trail, so that is why I believe it. I know that there are a lot of people who hate the way it handles, so it's definitely a controversial bike. Gary designed it for the way he rides - and our styles of riding are pretty similar (except that he's stronger) - so it really works for me.


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

Back from the dead! 97 Pulse Pro

It's not your classic Klein but still great nonetheless.


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

lorsban said:


> Back from the dead! 97 Pulse Pro
> 
> It's not your classic Klein but still great nonetheless.


Your comment reminds me of a letter we received at the factory back in 1997. A rider wrote us about the weekend trip he was taking with a buddy fomr New Jersey up into the Pocono Mountains in Pennsylvania. His beloved Cannondale Super V1000 was on the rack on the back of his buddy's car as they were heading up the freeway when he heard a semi blast its horn behind them. He turned to look just in time to see his Super V1000 going under the truck's wheels. He was heartbroken but his buddy was just as broken up abo0ut their planned weekend of riding being trashed. The buddy talked him into borrowing his brother's Klein Pulse Comp for the weekend.

He was writing us because he said that the Pulse was the best bike he had ever ridden and that he was going to buy one. For us at Klein it was a great letter - a guy going from Cannondale's top-of-the-line bike to our entry level bike and liked ours better.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

bradkay said:


> Your comment reminds me of a letter we received at the factory back in 1997.
> 
> For us at Klein it was a great letter - a guy going from Cannondale's top-of-the-line bike to our entry level bike and liked ours better.


brad,

What years were you with Klein? it's always fascinating to hear the behind the scenes stuff.

Pictures are way cool too.

Steve


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

I was there from '94-98. I was the Tech Rep and ran the warranty department (Gary called me "designated scapegoat"). I didn't take photos at work but if you join the facebook group Klein Friends and Family you will see lots of photos from those days - and from the Klein reunion picnic at Gary's house two summers ago.


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

bradkay said:


> Your comment reminds me of a letter we received at the factory back in 1997. A rider wrote us about the weekend trip he was taking with a buddy fomr New Jersey up into the Pocono Mountains in Pennsylvania. His beloved Cannondale Super V1000 was on the rack on the back of his buddy's car as they were heading up the freeway when he heard a semi blast its horn behind them. He turned to look just in time to see his Super V1000 going under the truck's wheels. He was heartbroken but his buddy was just as broken up abo0ut their planned weekend of riding being trashed. The buddy talked him into borrowing his brother's Klein Pulse Comp for the weekend.
> 
> He was writing us because he said that the Pulse was the best bike he had ever ridden and that he was going to buy one. For us at Klein it was a great letter - a guy going from Cannondale's top-of-the-line bike to our entry level bike and liked ours better.


That's really cool!

First time I read about the Klein Pulse was from an MTBAction article about $1000 race-ready mountain bikes. They didn't include it in the test but they did sort of use it as a template of what a bike in that range could be.

I've always wanted a Klein but could never afford it until the Pulse came out. True, it's not as flashy as the Adroit/Attitude but it's still an excellent, well-made bike. It has served me extremely well all these years and is now a great contrast/compliment to my full suspension bike.


----------



## 75Denver (Feb 16, 2013)

*1995 Klein Pulse*

I just picked up this Pulse and have to say, these things are FAST!! I've wanted one since I was a kid. I remember riding across town to my favorite bike shop just to stare and drool over the Attitudes and Adroits. I knew then I'd never be able to afford one and unfortunately not much has changes since then. Explaining to my wife why I need a $2-3k 20yr old bike is more work than actually finding one. Anyway, I decided that getting into a Klein (in a timely manner) meant settling for a Pulse. Man am I glad I did! Though I've only been out on it a handful of times, I still can't believe how efficient each pedal stroke is or how fast it rolls in and out of the turns. It's a blast to ride!! The short of the story is, I bought it off the original owner who said it was pristine. It does't look like he rode if more than a dozen times due to how perfect the frame/paint is. It even had the original Death Grip tires and Instinct Grips. I'm still not sure what I'll do about the shock as I assume the dry climate did a number on the internals. Here's a couple "out of the box" pics and some after playing with the stem/bar combo.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

A very nice acquisition. Other than the ability to have disc brakes that bike is better than any hard tail mountain bike you could buy today for twice the money.

Cheers,
Steven


75Denver said:


> I just picked up this Pulse and have to say, these things are FAST!! I've wanted one since I was a kid. I remember riding across town to my favorite bike shop just to stare and drool over the Attitudes and Adroits. I knew then I'd never be able to afford one and unfortunately not much has changes since then. Explaining to my wife why I need a $2-3k 20yr old bike is more work than actually finding one. Anyway, I decided that getting into a Klein (in a timely manner) meant settling for a Pulse. Man am I glad I did! Though I've only been out on it a handful of times, I still can't believe how efficient each pedal stroke is or how fast it rolls in and out of the turns. It's a blast to ride!! The short of the story is, I bought it off the original owner who said it was pristine. It does't look like he rode if more than a dozen times due to how perfect the frame/paint is. It even had the original Death Grip tires and Instinct Grips. I'm still not sure what I'll do about the shock as I assume the dry climate did a number on the internals. Here's a couple "out of the box" pics and some after playing with the stem/bar combo.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

It's a pre Trek Klein Pulse.. Nice score. It was their racing model.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

shoo said:


> A very nice acquisition. Other than the ability to have disc brakes that bike is better than any hard tail mountain bike you could buy today for twice the money.
> 
> Cheers,
> Steven


A bargain bike w/ xt level components and top suspension costs 5 grand now. Top stuff is 10k. 
I bet it sells nicely to well connected operatives in 3rd world cleptocracies.. other than that i don't see a huge market for 10k full suspension mtbs.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Pinnacle 20 " Backfire Elite 1989 

Philippe


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

oneschnark said:


> Pinnacle 20 " Backfire Elite 1989
> 
> Philippe


That's a beauty!


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

75Denver said:


> I just picked up this Pulse and have to say, these things are FAST!!


That's a sharp looking bike! I have an Attitude and had the fork rebuilt (Duke XC) at a local shop that had experience with older models. I came with parts I got online as there are some still floating around for these older models. It feels great now and I appreciate the "set it and go" simplicity (all it has is rebound adjustment).

I wasn't sure the rebuild was going to be successful so I had also scoped out a new replacement fork. You will have to check axle-to-crown distance on yours to make sure any replacements fit properly, but for the Attitude at least (2003 model - I think maybe the first year of Trek's involvement?) the Manitou Minute 80mm fits the bill. Yours must be close in age to mine because I also bought from the original owner with the Deathgrip tires on it (but they were too brittle to ride for very long)

I also have a Salsa El Mariachi which is a more recent acquisition and so I spent a lot of time dialing that ride in a few months ack. When I broke a chain but still had some more time to ride, I jumped back on the Klein and Holy Crap that's a fun bike to ride! Super fast, flickable, tight and perfectly balanced. A joy to ride. Its been my commuter for the last two months. I have a somewhat adventurous commute but sometimes even take the long way home just to get some trail time. Even with bags and a rack, that puppy flies!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

75Denver said:


> I just picked up this Pulse and have to say, these things are FAST!! I've wanted one since I was a kid. I remember riding across town to my favorite bike shop just to stare and drool over the Attitudes and Adroits. I knew then I'd never be able to afford one and unfortunately not much has changes since then. Explaining to my wife why I need a $2-3k 20yr old bike is more work than actually finding one. Anyway, I decided that getting into a Klein (in a timely manner) meant settling for a Pulse. Man am I glad I did! Though I've only been out on it a handful of times, I still can't believe how efficient each pedal stroke is or how fast it rolls in and out of the turns. It's a blast to ride!! The short of the story is, I bought it off the original owner who said it was pristine. It does't look like he rode if more than a dozen times due to how perfect the frame/paint is. It even had the original Death Grip tires and Instinct Grips. I'm still not sure what I'll do about the shock as I assume the dry climate did a number on the internals. Here's a couple "out of the box" pics and some after playing with the stem/bar combo.


Quality bike for the money. Your story sounds like quite a few of our stories here. In the right hands, that bike will ride as good as any modern HT out there.

Now...lets talk about that uncut EB behind it. I'm seeing poppy and wimbledon at the belt line. Given your handle...we looking at a 75 Denver Edition? Tire upgrade on stockers is rad!


----------



## 75Denver (Feb 16, 2013)

wahday said:


> That's a sharp looking bike! I have an Attitude and had the fork rebuilt (Duke XC) at a local shop that had experience with older models. I came with parts I got online as there are some still floating around for these older models. It feels great now and I appreciate the "set it and go" simplicity (all it has is rebound adjustment).


Thanks! I like the simplicity as well. I'm debating changing out to v-brakes or keeping the canti but would like either a Minute or a Float RLC/RLT. I'm not sure which I'll come across first but I think both will work.


----------



## 75Denver (Feb 16, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> Quality bike for the money. Your story sounds like quite a few of our stories here. In the right hands, that bike will ride as good as any modern HT out there.
> 
> Now...lets talk about that uncut EB behind it. I'm seeing poppy and wimbledon at the belt line. Given your handle...we looking at a 75 Denver Edition? Tire upgrade on stockers is rad!


Hopefully these hands are the right hands. I rode with a couple guys last weekend, one on a decked out Transition, and all of them were impressed on how light it was and how well it kept up during the downhill. I had a smile on my face the whole time.

As for the Denver Edition&#8230;.good eye! It might be finding a new home soon as I just stumbled upon a '71 Stroppe Baja. That'll cost me more than a couple Kleins.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

75Denver said:


> As for the Denver Edition&#8230;.good eye! It might be finding a new home soon as I just stumbled upon a '71 Stroppe Baja. That'll cost me more than a couple Kleins.


Stumbled upon?! Those don't typically get stumbled upon, so jump on it if you can! Or..ya know...send the lead my way. 

I had a 75 Stroppe myself. I miss it.


----------



## geebee_r1 (Jul 7, 2007)

After a couple years of non-use, I brushed the dust off of her today and stretched her legs...loved it!


----------



## pressed001 (Jan 16, 2014)

I like the bikes guys. 75Denver, I really like yours.

My daily driver is a Q Carbon Team. It is a little large for me but I just love it. Gets looks all over the place. Especially on those sunny days where the paint glints and glimmers like it's new. Freakin gorgeous bikes, these Kleins.

Take it easy gents and enjoy the new season that is upon us!


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

My latest build. This is a 2003 Klein Attitude I have had for a few years now. A great bike, very comfortable and FAST! Up until last month, I still had the original Duke XC fork (rebuilt once) but she died on my daily commute and is not worth the money to try and rebuild again.

Soooo&#8230;I converted it to a 69er (26" in back, 29" up front). I had an old SS with a fork that was the right size and that was so much fun I put down some money on a carbon fork and finished it out. Put 50 miles on it over this past weekend and I just can't describe how fun this is to ride. Still as comfy as ever, very responsive, great in the corners, and still super fast. One of the coolest features is that the back end gets a good bit of drift in the corners which is just too fun to play around with. This will be my flat-and-fast rider for the trails closest to my house. Pretty flat and squirrely terrain. Not too technical, but fun to rip through. And on this bike, smiles all the way!


----------



## 75Denver (Feb 16, 2013)

pressed001 said:


> I like the bikes guys. 75Denver, I really like yours./QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you! Wait until you see the other(s) I just picked up! I'm really excited about those....just not complete and factory original like the Pulse. Pics to follow in the coming weeks.


----------



## 75Denver (Feb 16, 2013)

*KLEIN ATTITUDE Sea & Sky*

Okay, I said I'd post in the coming weeks but I couldn't stop tinkering in the garage. I just picked this up today and thought MAYBE I could salvage some of the parts on it but too many were beat up and mix-matched throughout the years.

I had a long talk with the original owner who got this frame in a warranty exchange back in late '95. He had a 1990 Attitude Team Dolomite that was in a crash and suffered a cracked frame. In the exchange they offered him a '96 frame, the new Uniklein fork, and any color he wanted. As I looked the it over, I noticed several things that weren't typical of a 96 frame. As you can see, it has the horizontal dropouts, cable inlets found pre-'95, and the MC1 stem. I've seen a few other bikes that have been warranted out and received the debossed decals with the post '93 font like mine.

I'm only new to the Klein game (only have the Pulse seen above) and have been brushing up on the history as much as possible but could use someone else's expertise. What year is this frame? It doesn't have a serial number on the BB but I'm not sure if it could've been filled in during paint. Klein wouldn't send out a bike w/o one, would they? It has the stamped number on the dropouts&#8230;is this all they came with? The Attitude is pretty scuffed up in comparison to my Pulse but then again, this owner used it for many years.

As for the build, I'm not sure what direction I'm going to take it but I'd like to get it back to a period correct bike. If I don't go that direction I have a bunch of near perfect XTR m950 parts I'm considering putting on it. As I said before, the paint is beat up but still a beautiful bike&#8230;I like a little character to my things. Some of the things I'm not sure about are the bottom bracket bearings and headset bearings. Any suggestions on replacing those? I've seen the entire bearing tool kits listed on eBay but that seems a little excessive given the amount of times I'd use it. I do want to put the rigid fork on since it's never been used and has been sitting in a box for the past 19yrs.

I'll post more pics if need be but look for more photos of the upcoming frame&#8230;.'93 Attitude Moonrise Linear Fade!!


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

75Denver said:


> Okay, I said I'd post in the coming weeks but I couldn't stop tinkering in the garage. I just picked this up today and thought MAYBE I could salvage some of the parts on it but too many were beat up and mix-matched throughout the years.
> 
> I had a long talk with the original owner who got this frame in a warranty exchange back in late '95. He had a 1990 Attitude Team Dolomite that was in a crash and suffered a cracked frame. In the exchange they offered him a '96 frame, the new Uniklein fork, and any color he wanted. As I looked the it over, I noticed several things that weren't typical of a 96 frame. As you can see, it has the horizontal dropouts, cable inlets found pre-'95, and the MC1 stem. I've seen a few other bikes that have been warranted out and received the debossed decals with the post '93 font like mine.
> 
> ...


I forget what year we switched to longer serial numbers on the bottom bracket. Prior to that the serial number was on the bottom of the rear dropout _ it should have a "circle K" and then a number such as A1057 or some such. Now that I am in the process of replying, I can't see the photographs but my guess is that this is a '92 frame. Whenever we had any early Attitude come back for any kind of work we replaced the old square welded fork with a Uniklein fork because the welded ones tended to crack.

How do the bottom bracket bearings feel? If they are still smooth, then keep using them, unless you are looking to install a different crankset. If the latter, I would suggest looking into a Phil Wood conversion - they are making conversion kits that will allow you to install a modern crankset into the Klein frame. You want to be very careful about removing the old bearings - if they start to come out cockeyed they can destroy the frame (enlarge the tubing to the point that it will no longer hold new bearings). Where are you located? Perhaps there is a shop nearby that has the old Klein bb and headset tools... The bearings we used were industrial standard bearings - so you can get new bearings at an industrial bearing supply dealer. I forget exactly what bearings we used. I am pretty sure that the BB bearings are 6003 2RSR (any 6003 will fit, the 2RSR denotes the seal types - we paid extra for the best), but that is shooting from a fairly foggy memory.

best of luck with the rebuild!

This website is a good one for you to bookmark. It has the 1996 Klein technical manual with all kinds of information on your bike:
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Manuals/Klein_tech_manuals96.pdf


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Google is your friend : Second Spin Cycles: Deciphering 1990-1993 Klein Attitude Serial Numbers

Now we know who's been scooping up all the Kleins from Craigslist


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I thought you already knew that?

Good price on that one, 75Denver!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

wahday said:


> My latest build. This is a 2003 Klein Attitude I have had for a few years now. A great bike, very comfortable and FAST! Up until last month, I still had the original Duke XC fork (rebuilt once) but she died on my daily commute and is not worth the money to try and rebuild again.
> 
> Soooo&#8230;I converted it to a 69er (26" in back, 29" up front). I had an old SS with a fork that was the right size and that was so much fun I put down some money on a carbon fork and finished it out. Put 50 miles on it over this past weekend and I just can't describe how fun this is to ride. Still as comfy as ever, very responsive, great in the corners, and still super fast. One of the coolest features is that the back end gets a good bit of drift in the corners which is just too fun to play around with. This will be my flat-and-fast rider for the trails closest to my house. Pretty flat and squirrely terrain. Not too technical, but fun to rip through. And on this bike, smiles all the way!
> 
> View attachment 894492


Not vintage but glad you like it.


----------



## pressed001 (Jan 16, 2014)

75Denver, you've got a couple really nice frames there man.

I have zero knowledge of bikes in that age-group so I can't help answer any of your questions.

I almost want to hurt you for putting the frame on those rocks! haha! Nah, it's got some scratches already so.. And I know what you mean, character. I've got a beat up old Cannondale Jekyll that I love dearly.

As far as bearings and whatnot go, I say throw the best stuff you can get on there. I mean, I dig bikes that are complete retro. Sure. They're great to look at, admire, and take on sunday rides. But hell, going faster more easily is suuuree more fun baby!! I say do what you can to upgrade that gorgeous frame and let er rip man!


----------



## 75Denver (Feb 16, 2013)

bradkay said:


> I forget what year we switched to longer serial numbers on the bottom bracket. Prior to that the serial number was on the bottom of the rear dropout _ it should have a "circle K" and then a number such as A1057 or some such. Now that I am in the process of replying, I can't see the photographs but my guess is that this is a '92 frame. Whenever we had any early Attitude come back for any kind of work we replaced the old square welded fork with a Uniklein fork because the welded ones tended to crack.
> 
> How do the bottom bracket bearings feel? If they are still smooth, then keep using them, unless you are looking to install a different crankset. If the latter, I would suggest looking into a Phil Wood conversion - they are making conversion kits that will allow you to install a modern crankset into the Klein frame. You want to be very careful about removing the old bearings - if they start to come out cockeyed they can destroy the frame (enlarge the tubing to the point that it will no longer hold new bearings). Where are you located? Perhaps there is a shop nearby that has the old Klein bb and headset tools... The bearings we used were industrial standard bearings - so you can get new bearings at an industrial bearing supply dealer. I forget exactly what bearings we used. I am pretty sure that the BB bearings are 6003 2RSR (any 6003 will fit, the 2RSR denotes the seal types - we paid extra for the best), but that is shooting from a fairly foggy memory.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link! If you would please clarify, are you an ex-employee of Klein or did you have a dealership? I've been looking around more at the Old Klein website and Second Spin Cycles (thank you SMRTIN) and according to that his website my serial number BATXXX was a frame post headset problems.

I've been calling around LBS for assistance on installing the Uniklein fork but the one company that bought out the Klein dealership doesn't have any tools. In fact, the guys there didn't seem to be fans of the brand. I live in the Reno/Tahoe area so maybe someone in Carson or Sacramento would be able to help? Or is there a member nearby that would be able to help??

I checked the BB and there wasn't any side-to-side play but just the slightest sound of maybe a little dirt in the bearing. Nothing bad at all&#8230;I'm sure it has a ton of life left but I thought maybe service it now while it's all taken apart. I'll check out the Phil Wood options since the only thing salvageable on the bike were the Phil Wood hubs. It came with Mavic 231's but the brake surface is pretty well grooved. Thank you for all the help!


----------



## 75Denver (Feb 16, 2013)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I thought you already knew that?
> 
> Good price on that one, 75Denver!


Ha! Thank you. So you saw the ad? I was excited about the Cook Bros cranks until I got there and he said one of them had a crack. I didn't plan on buying but once I saw the frame in person, I couldn't walk away empty handed. My wife doesn't know how much I paid but she thinks I'm officially obsessed with them. I guess if it's not cars bikes are a cheaper option, maybe&#8230;



SMRTIN said:


> Google is your friend : Second Spin Cycles: Deciphering 1990-1993 Klein Attitude Serial Numbers
> 
> Now we know who's been scooping up all the Kleins from Craigslist


Thank you for the website source. I stumbled upon his blog after posting and he has some great info! As for the CL comment&#8230;.did I swoop in before you on it? I will admit that the 3 phone calls while looking at it did push me to buy it then. Hope one of them wasn't you.


----------



## 75Denver (Feb 16, 2013)

pressed001 said:


> 75Denver, you've got a couple really nice frames there man.
> 
> I have zero knowledge of bikes in that age-group so I can't help answer any of your questions.
> 
> ...


Haha!! When I sat it down I instantly remembered reading someone's response to a guy doing that to a scratch free frame. I figured mine's safe as it's already beat to hell. Plus I was very gentle when placing it down.

I kind of agree with you on the parts upgrade. I've been riding my Pulse in the mtns and cringe at every turn using the cantilevers. I won't even talk about the front fork (Kronos spring upgrade was awful!!!). I really enjoy the pedal efficiency of these frames and the downhill is sometimes scary fast. Unfortunately, I've since read other members posts about fatigued aluminum frames and worry that too much speed and bumps might cause damage. Luckily, my Pulse is untouched and the Attitude did more climbing than hard downhills as he was an older gentleman that didn't "bounce back like (he) used to".


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

SMRTIN said:


> Google is your friend : Second Spin Cycles: Deciphering 1990-1993 Klein Attitude Serial Numbers
> 
> Now we know who's been scooping up all the Kleins from Craigslist





75Denver said:


> Thank you for the website source. I stumbled upon his blog after posting and he has some great info! As for the CL comment&#8230;.did I swoop in before you on it? I will admit that the 3 phone calls while looking at it did push me to buy it then. Hope one of them wasn't you.


That's the most self serving google link ever!


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

75Denver said:


> Thank you for the link! If you would please clarify, are you an ex-employee of Klein or did you have a dealership? I've been looking around more at the Old Klein website and Second Spin Cycles (thank you SMRTIN) and according to that his website my serial number BATXXX was a frame post headset problems.
> 
> I've been calling around LBS for assistance on installing the Uniklein fork but the one company that bought out the Klein dealership doesn't have any tools. In fact, the guys there didn't seem to be fans of the brand. I live in the Reno/Tahoe area so maybe someone in Carson or Sacramento would be able to help? Or is there a member nearby that would be able to help??
> 
> I checked the BB and there wasn't any side-to-side play but just the slightest sound of maybe a little dirt in the bearing. Nothing bad at all&#8230;I'm sure it has a ton of life left but I thought maybe service it now while it's all taken apart. I'll check out the Phil Wood options since the only thing salvageable on the bike were the Phil Wood hubs. It came with Mavic 231's but the brake surface is pretty well grooved. Thank you for all the help!


Hi,

I ran the warranty and technical services department at Klein for several years ('94-98), before and after the Trek takeover. I don't recall who (if anybody) were our dealers in the Reno/Carson City/Sacramento areas. I think that I recall that Livermore Cyclery further over towards the Bay area was a big dealer of our bikes. If you can't find anyone with the headset tool nearby, perhaps they still have it?

The older Attitude that you just bought is made of a thicker walled 6000 series aluminum than your Pulse, so if it was purchased from an older gentleman who wasn't into freeride hijinks then it should be okay. Carefully all welds for minute cracks just to be sure. Sorry, I can't help you with any further warranty replacement...

As long as you don't do a lot of jumping your bikes should do just fine. The Gradient aluminum used in the later frames was a proprietary alloy - it had a greater fatigue strength than anything else used in the bicycle industry so it allowed Gary to design frames with even thinner walled tubes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

75Denver said:


> So you saw the ad?


'We' all did, you just got there first.


----------



## 75Denver (Feb 16, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> 'We' all did, you just got there first.


Ohhh. My luck hasn't been that great in my local market&#8230;I was shocked to see that size and model pop up.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> That's the most self serving google link ever!


I would argue very informative given the question, no?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

SMRTIN said:


> Google is your friend : Second Spin Cycles: Deciphering 1990-1993 Klein Attitude Serial Numbers
> 
> Now we know who's been scooping up all the Kleins from Craigslist





SMRTIN said:


> I would argue very informative given the question, no?


I would assume so. haven't clicked on the link!


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> I would assume so. haven't clicked on the link!


Ready... FIRE! aim...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

SMRTIN said:


> Google is your friend : Second Spin Cycles: Deciphering 1990-1993 Klein Attitude Serial Numbers
> 
> Now we know who's been scooping up all the Kleins from Craigslist





SMRTIN said:


> Ready... FIRE! aim...


Find me a nice little all white or all black attitude and I'll start clicking on all your links. haha.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> Find me a nice little all white or all black attitude and I'll start clicking on all your links. haha.


I thought you had one...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

SMRTIN said:


> I thought you had one...


Nope. Not black or white. I did have an Attitude for a month or so...it was too beat up for me. :blush:


----------



## kruiscx (Apr 28, 2014)

Anyone here ever do their own repaint of a Klein with colors that were never offered by the factory?


----------



## softridetragic (Jul 2, 2014)

*Klein Photos*

Well here are my 2 Kleins, 1997 Mantra Race and 2000 Mantra Pro carbon with Gary Klein signature....


----------



## lucky53s (Dec 23, 2006)

*A New (Old) 1999 Mantra*

I picked this up because it's nice and light and pretty much floats through our fairly flat Florida trails. On the hills it climbs well. Thinking about building up a 650 or 29er but this is fun in the meantime. I think I have a line on some disc calipers that will fit (I actually tracked down a 22mm Hayes for the rear!) so I will throw them on for fun. I've bought new bikes that were more beat up than this one is. Until then, here it is:


----------



## mazzystar (Aug 18, 2014)

*1999 klein attitude comp*

here is my 1999 klein attitude comp that is in the process of rebuild/modernization.

the thread is here...
https://forums.mtbr.com/trek/1999-klein-attitude-comp-modernization-rebuild-926955.html

partially stripped-









as of 8/20/2014










and


----------



## kruiscx (Apr 28, 2014)

Here's my Rasta Klein project. Almost done


----------



## mazzystar (Aug 18, 2014)

kruiscx said:


> Here's my Rasta Klein project. Almost done


sweet paint job!!!

is that the original lower fork leg? if not, what fork does that lower leg belongs to? also, what fork do you use that would support cantilever/ v-brake bosses?


----------



## kruiscx (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks!

I've been racing this bike, so the fork is a brand new Rock Shox:

https://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/xc-32-tk

It's a bit heavy, so I might upgrade to a lighter one next MTB season.


----------



## mazzystar (Aug 18, 2014)

*rockshox recon gold series*

i've been looking at the 2011-2015 rockshox recon gold series (TK, RL & R). they are much? lighter than the XC32 or the 2011-2015 recon silver series. plus the gold series internals have more capabilities. unfortunately, the 2011-2015 recon gold series does not offer v-brake bosses on the lower legs.

however, the 2011-2015 recon silver series offer the v-brake bosses on the lower leg for the 9mm (standard) dropout and those lower legs are compatible with the 2011-2015 gold series.

those 2011-2015 recon silver series lower legs replacement are around $200 though. expensive but an option, nonetheless.

sorry for the threadjack. the part no. are below (from rockshox spec books).

Part No. [11.4015.310.140] 2010 Tora/Recon (XC/SL/Race), 2011 Recon (Silver/Gold) LowerLeg 26" Black Rim/Disc 80mm-120mm

Part No. [11.4015.310.120] 2010 Tora/Recon (XC/SL/Race), 2011 Recon (Silver/Gold) LowerLeg 26" White Rim/Disc 80mm-120mm



kruiscx said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've been racing this bike, so the fork is a brand new Rock Shox:
> 
> ...


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

Building a streetbike. Just put some 1.5in Panaracers. Just needs better handlebars.


----------



## cduarte (Aug 17, 2014)

'92 Rascal Mardi Gras










'98 trek/Klein Pulse Race my new daily rider, what a fantastic bike


----------



## pressed001 (Jan 16, 2014)

lucky53s, that mantra is pretty sweet!

kruiscx, that rasta paint job is very cool!


----------



## lucky53s (Dec 23, 2006)

pressed001 said:


> lucky53s, that mantra is pretty sweet!
> 
> kruiscx, that rasta paint job is very cool!


Thanks. I'm deciding between installing discs and X9 shifters/derailleurs or selling.


----------



## pressed001 (Jan 16, 2014)

I could see you being successful with the sale. That's a good looking bike. I like the padals too. I use beaters on all my bikes.


----------



## cduarte (Aug 17, 2014)

so I bought another rascal, been hanging out on craigslist for a few months with no bites. I need another klein like I need a hole in the head, but the price was decent and it has a complete XTR M900 groupset in good condition.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

deleted


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

kruiscx said:


> Anyone here ever do their own repaint of a Klein with colors that were never offered by the factory?


Happened to scroll through this thread and saw your post and yes, there has been custom painted ones out there. Look in the first page and you'll see it or search for "moosepoop" in other threads. It has custom non-Klein decals, painted cranks and bar ends too. Yes, it does have slicks on it but it was early spring (notice patches of snow) and the trails were still soggy, so road riding it was.

A local airbrusher who has airbrushed all my jerseys asked me for a bike that he could experiment with to expand his portfolio. Have no idea what he is going to do but it will be good. Have a 93 Attitude that was factory repainted years later, so I don't feel too bad about nuking the paint but he is looking at doing it over the winter.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

A Klein with knobbies and in the dirt... don't all faint at once


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

SMRTIN said:


> A Klein with knobbies and in the dirt... don't all faint at once
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photoshop!


----------



## kruiscx (Apr 28, 2014)

Not photoshopped.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

kruiscx said:


> Not photoshopped.
> 
> View attachment 949470


Nice, but I can beat that with one leg tied behind my back, lol.

Steve


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Not meaning to hijack the thread and misrepresent Kleins but this was taken earlier this year. Klein underneath the mud, knobbies too.

Got a first at this race. There are races where the strongest rider takes it, others where the most skilled does, and some races it is the toughest. There were two stronger people there that day but they both gave up before the first lap. So I was left standing (no, not just two riders that day but sure seemed like it was only two finishers).


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

pinguwin said:


> Not meaning to hijack the thread and misrepresent Kleins but this was taken earlier this year. Klein underneath the mud, knobbies too.
> 
> Got a first at this race. There are races where the strongest rider takes it, others where the most skilled does, and some races it is the toughest. There were two stronger people there that day but they both gave up before the first lap. So I was left standing (no, not just two riders that day but sure seemed like it was only two finishers).
> 
> View attachment 949478


Awesome pic Ping! and Congrats!

Got any action shots?

Steve


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Recently acquired....schoolboy's dream bike. Gets a decent built up soon.









Merry Christmas to all of you.

Best regards

Moritz


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

It just doens't get all that muddy in SoCal...


----------



## pressed001 (Jan 16, 2014)

I gotta say I love a clean Klein but that dirt sure looks good on it!


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

That rear wheel is awesome! Here's my old Mantra!


----------



## Idangler (May 24, 2014)

*Help with ID. Possible Rascal?*

This bike also has serial number on left dropout. It is R5DF5 with the Klein K logo before the numbers, and on the right dropout 35 is stamped as well. In a couple pictures you can see the outline of the Klein logo decal under the front water bottle cage area. The hadlebars, stem , fork and headset look like non-original possibly.
Components;
XT Derailleurs and Pedals
SUN TL18 Wheels with Acera Hubs
LX Brakes with APSE Levers
Gripshift MAX Shifters


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

That would be a Pinnacle


----------



## Idangler (May 24, 2014)

Any idea as to year, also what cues point towards Pinnacle?
Thanks!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

90(?) Klein Pinnacle frame and fork.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Chef knows what he speaks of. As far as the differences between them, yep, I'm going to do this google, "differences between klein rascal and pinnacle"

There are a couple of threads that can enlighten you quicker than we can here. Just a hint: dropouts


----------



## Idangler (May 24, 2014)

Yes I have seen some other Pinnacles online that seem to be same, Looks like the original Mission Control is gone but my forks are original.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Mission Control stems aren't hard to find if you're willing to repaint.

Also, if you look here you'll see the same color and a chromed fork in the 1990 catalog, so Chef was undoubtedly (as always) correct. FWIW, it may not have an originally have had a MC stem. The ones in the catalog are pictured with Sakae stems whereas the Pinnacle Elites and Rascals have MC stems.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Mission Controls were an upgrade, not all of them came with it. My daughters came with an SR stem and bar.


----------



## Idangler (May 24, 2014)

Wow you folks are great, that was my next question (spooky). I was noticing some had the Mission Control and others not and was wondering if it was optional.


----------



## Idangler (May 24, 2014)

*Klein ID*

Any idea as to value the way it sits? Also Im curious was it standard to have numbers stamped on both dropouts like mine? If you notice the left dropout it has the Klein K logo and R5DF5 and the right dropout has the number 35 stamped as well


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

I think the 35 is a correction for the 5 after the R5. I've seen another Pinnacle from Nov 1990 with a R35F48 serial number. That would be 3912th Pinnacle and yours is 3573rd. It looks like someone didn't stamp the R35 right and only stamped R5, then someone corrected it on the other dropout.

I don't know what the 35 stands for. I thought maybe heat treat batch, but Klein didn't really denote that. So, I'm at a loss on that one.


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

....


----------



## 75Denver (Feb 16, 2013)

Just enjoying the winter trails before the summer smoke and dust take over&#8230;


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

My 95 MC2. Full NOS XT M737 with CK wheels.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Prototype Leader fork for the MC1 Attitude.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

1991 Ultra Light Adroit


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's my pride and joy- 93 MC1 22" with Control Tech Cantis, skewers, post. Mavic 217's with Z-max. Full XTR, Cook Bros crankset w/ CBR rings.
22.8 pounds


----------



## Ponti33609 (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ponti33609 said:


> View attachment 990394
> 
> 
> Doing some changes. Taking off the Sram 9.0 and have purchased originally spec'd XTR M952 shifters and rear derailleur. Shimano M234 pedals, Klein 15 degree elite stem and few other items.
> ...


Thats the first bike I've seen purchased from that seller! 
Good move swapping to the M952. It'll never fail you.


----------



## Ponti33609 (Oct 14, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Thats the first bike I've seen purchased from that seller!
> Good move swapping to the M952. It'll never fail you.


Actually very pleased with the bike. Very clean. The fuselage was even slightly better than the one I sold 3 years ago. Just need to do final tweakings. Unfortunately, between our tandem, motorcycle (moto guzzi), tennis, golf and jogging it will mostly spend most of the time hanging in the loft. Oh well, I at least have it back. I know these were never great designed bikes but it is super light and my rides now-a-days are limited to city streets. :>


----------



## grobd1972 (Nov 11, 2009)

*1994 Klein Adept*

1994 Klein Adept, Just wanted to share a Klein I found the other week. Thought it had a few unique build components. Magura HS66 and Shimano 700XC, Just added a M737 Crankset but the offset is a little too much. The control tech stem was a factory option for TTT drop bars and grip shift. I might build it back to that spec.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Love that color


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice find. Great bike for sure.



grobd1972 said:


> 1994 Klein Adept, Just wanted to share a Klein I found the other week. Thought it had a few unique build components. Magura HS66 and Shimano 700XC, Just added a M737 Crankset but the offset is a little too much. The control tech stem was a factory option for TTT drop bars and grip shift. I might build it back to that spec.


----------



## kalubi (Aug 27, 2015)

Klein Quantum Pro


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Today's ride at Six Mile Run with Chefmiguel (who rode his Mountain Goat Whisketown Racer)


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hmmm.. Rascal?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> hmmm.. Rascal?


Your young eyes are as keen as ever


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Your young eyes are as keen as ever


LOL... 
I like Klein Rascals. They can do anything anywhere.


----------



## pressed001 (Jan 16, 2014)

kalubi said:


> Klein Quantum Pro


Nice. More pics please!


----------



## kalubi (Aug 27, 2015)

^^^Here you go. Full Dura Ace and FSA Pro carbon cranks.


----------



## kalubi (Aug 27, 2015)

Here are a couple projects ongoing. 
Mantra carbon and a minty Adept Race.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Today's ride at Six Mile Run with Chefmiguel (who rode his Mountain Goat Whisketown Racer)


My favorite Rascal!


----------



## SynapRip (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You don't find slipping down the saddle? Nice color scheme.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

Just Picked up this '93 Rascal last night. Nice build but needs mission control.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157658925280058


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

I rebought this rare gem, after i sold it last year. It is a very rare color on an Attitude, has 93 debossed decals on a 92 model and the condition is pretty much as new. A real unicorn for me and i am glad that i could undo my mistake of selling it.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

That's beautiful!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

@ Matt, that one is a good place for that steel stem/bar thing you have until you find that Mission Control.


@ Maurice, can't wait to see how that ends up.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

That is a rare color indeed for an Attitude. That scheme was a standard for 92 Rascals and wasn't a stock color for Attitudes.









Have a Rascal like this one and my friend Lili really likes it. I'm probably going to have some lilies airbrushed on it and give it to her.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Don't do that airbrush thing, please


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Sorry Mauricer, you bought a chick bike.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm strongly on the side of not stripping and repainting original paint* unless it's a total loss but that's not what we're looking at here. This is adding 6-10 lillies (have to talk to the airbrusher about what looks good and he is a real pro) and not ruining the original paint. It will still be very clear it's a 92 Rascal with original paint tones still in place. We've had this discussion before about patina vs. stripping but this approach really isn't that same issue. There will still be patina on it.

That said DoubleCentury, she is a hot chick with with naturally curly hair that forms long, tubular curls halfway down her back, so it's all good if it's a chick bike.


* before anyone mentions it, yes, I did strip a 96 Attitude in '98. I wouldn't strip it today but if Klein still made bikes, I'd have no problem with doing it two years after buying it.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

DoubleCentury said:


> Sorry Mauricer, you bought a chick bike.


From a chick perspective that is correct. But i love it. And it seems some other chicks do too.

But why hunt one of a gazillion Linear Fades, when you can have one of a kind (it will remain that way until you show me a 2nd one).


----------



## illMATTic (Apr 9, 2015)

Here's my Rascal SS I just finished.


----------



## stewball00 (Nov 8, 2015)

*1997 Klein Pulse Comp S*

My not so stock 1997 Klein Pulse Comp S. I found it in the dumpster!!!


----------



## ianewk (Sep 30, 2005)

I found a "time capsule" Klein. This was an eBay find. Believe it or not this bike almost ended up in the dump. The story goes (a little long):

A guy (mechanic) mentioned to one of his customers that he just bought a bike for his son. The gentleman then said "I wish you would've told me I have one in my shed that I want to get rid of." The guy responded that he really wasn't in need of another bike and the gentleman said "well I'll just take it to the dump." 

Not really knowing anything about bikes but thinking he might be able to use whatever it was for parts, the guy agreed to take a look at it. Three hours later he shows up with this bike. Even though the guy didn't know anything about bikes he could tell that this was a nice bike. He took it to the local shop and they were quite surprised to see a completely unridden 2001 Klein Attitude Race. 

The gentleman, a retired Fire Chief, had ordered it as part of the plan within his department to start mountain biking. But he hadn't received the bike by the time they went on their first outing. Apparently firefighters in this town aren't very good mountain bikers. They moved on to other activities. When the Fire Chief receive the bike it went directly into his shed and stayed there for 14 years until the conversation above took place. 

After holding onto it for year, knowing it was too nice to let his 12-year-old ride but not wanting to sell it since he got it for free and felt guilty about making any money on it, he ran into the Fire Chief again who assured him he could do whatever the hell he wanted with the bike...he was just happy to have room in his shed again. 

I saw the bike on eBay (which was somehow not categorized properly) won the bid against only one other bidder, and will be giving this bike a nice home. 

I've replaced the Bontrager bars and stem with Easton Haven and the seatpost with Thomson Masterpiece. I have XTR M975 discs on order (and a Hope Mini front for the rear in case the XTR doesn't fit with the 22mm adapter on the rear). Planning on Easton Haven carbon wheels and an XT 1x11 drivetrain. I'll update as the build progresses. I also have a Fox Float 32 80mm (which was very hard to find) that I'll be putting matchin gold Fox decals on. Can't wait for the finished product on the gem!!! Sorry, just not a retro-grouch...I appreciate advancements but still love the simple beauty of a Klein.

EDIT: For the purists on here (and the guy who poo-poo'd on this post and then deleted his reply)...yes I understand this is a Klein from the days of TREK ownership (as was every one built after 1995) but at least it's from the Chehalis factory. I just think it's amazing that a 2001 bike remained unridden and unappreciated until now. I'm gonna appreciate the hell out of this bike, regardless of who wrote the checks to the factory workers in Chehalis.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice story...but I think you're going to get yelled at for this bike being far too new for this forum...(and for posting a Trek! haha!)

-but I'd keep the Manitous over Fox's any day


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Plus it's a stunning bike. Great color.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

*1990-1991 Klein Rascal?*

So I picked up this old Klein that needed a lot of TLC for a Ben Franklin. The guy told me he ordered it without paint so he could apply his own finish which is this grey paint that's hard as a rock. He didn't like the flashy colors they offered the year he bought it. I'm just not 100% sure what year it is exactly nor do I know the model. Could be a Rascal or a Pinnacle. The serial number is R35FFF. I think the R is for Rascal, but I'm not certain.

I'd like to get some thoughts on what model you think it is and what I should do with the paint and the bike. I'm likely going to have it powder coated.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like a late 80's/early 90's Pinnacle. Not a Rascal for sure and I don't think it is a Mountain Klein. If you can calculate the angles and measure the chain stays you can figure it out that way. The Pinnacle was considered a race bike and the Mountain Klein was just a Mountain Bike.

Cheers,
Steven



phattruth said:


> So I picked up this old Klein that needed a lot of TLC for a Ben Franklin. The guy told me he ordered it without paint so he could apply his own finish which is this grey paint that's hard as a rock. He didn't like the flashy colors they offered the year he bought it. I'm just not 100% sure what year it is exactly nor do I know the model. Could be a Rascal or a Pinnacle. The serial number is R35FFF. I think the R is for Rascal, but I'm not certain.
> 
> I'd like to get some thoughts on what model you think it is and what I should do with the paint and the bike. I'm likely going to have it powder coated.
> 
> ...


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

shoo said:


> Looks like a late 80's/early 90's Pinnacle. Not a Rascal for sure and I don't think it is a Mountain Klein. If you can calculate the angles and measure the chain stays you can figure it out that way. The Pinnacle was considered a race bike and the Mountain Klein was just a Mountain Bike.
> 
> Cheers,
> Steven


I will check the measurements tonight. In looking at the 1989 catalog it looks like the Pinnacle or the Pinnacle Elite. I like the extremely hot Backfire paint scheme. I'm not sure how easy that would be with powder coat though.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Rascals had rear facing dropouts. Pinnacles and Mountain Kleins had those dropouts but some Mountain Kleins had square rear tubes. Most likely a Pinnacle. Probably not an Elite model as you did get nicer welds on them, you also paid more for the three color fade, so a person would probably not pay for the paint and not take it.

There are durability advantages of powder coat but if you really want the backfire scheme (and I have it on an Attitude and Pinnacle Elite), thenk about getting wet paint. There is no substitute for that vibrance.


----------



## rangone (Jun 1, 2016)

*1990 Klein Attitude Dolomite refreshed*









Here is my highly used but rarely abused Attitude that I bought new in 1990. This is the bike I used for lift biking trips in the Rockies, cross country rides in Kettle Moraine State Park, Palos Hills and to bomb the Chicago lakeshore when I lived downtown. I couldn't begin to calculate the total miles, but it definitely needed a refresh after being retired from a catastrophic RevXRox incident. (I still have the original Campagnolo Kappa front wheel...) The bike now has new cables, shifters, pads, seat and wheels and tires all from Shimano, to match up with the original XT gruppo. All the original stuff is in a box as it was beyond serviceable condition, but I can go after that at a later date if necessary. Since the seatpost is corrosion welded into the frame in this high position I will now use this as a road/gravel bike. I could sacrifice the Thompson post for another but I have other bikes so it's not necessary. Kinda hard to find 26 V brake wheels these days too... The only optional equipment are the Onza bar ends, SPD pedals and a nondescript green bottle cage. It looks great from 10 feet away, but it's rashed up a bit from low sides on fire roads and cat trails. I still have some gravel in my shins, but don't we all?

Great bike, I really enjoy riding it again.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Good to see an original owner Klein still in use! Needs knobbies!


----------



## rangone (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you. Once I figure out how to get that seat post lowered, the knobbies will go back on. I am hoping to try heat cycles to break the bond. (I do have a 1999 Trek 9.9 OHLV Pro that has knobbies on it...)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

lol. They should have just specced kleins with slicks in the first place.


----------



## sjb1970 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi, long time lurker and first post :thumbsup:

Here's my 100% nos '91 Team Dolomiti team issue with Campagnolo Centaur..


----------



## sjb1970 (Jun 29, 2016)

And here's my '92 HLF with a few goodies, Joystix, nukeproof carbon hubs and XTR although I do have some Grafton mag lites to fit...


----------



## sjb1970 (Jun 29, 2016)

And finally my '91 Attitude in 'flare' with m700 xt and sun chinook rims....
The pedals are temporary, I have some nice 735's to fit....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Solid first three posts! I have a doli too...but I kinda dig those one color Attitudes...strangely more rare.


----------



## sjb1970 (Jun 29, 2016)

Rumpfy said:


> Solid first three posts! I have a doli too...but I kinda dig those one color Attitudes...strangely more rare.


Thanks! and yes I agree as do others, Jonrock the UK klein painter saw it & wouldn't touch it for some localised refreshing as he said it was too rare in the flare single colour! It's a yellow base coat with a dusting of pearlescent red over it - It's quite something in the sun!


----------



## robdog (Mar 5, 2017)

*My 2001 Klein Attitude*

Howdy- I've always wanted a Klein mtb so I bought a modernized Klein Attitude off Craigslist, it's been changed to a 1x11 speed with Sram components. Please correct me if I'm wrong I believe it's a 2001 model, Big Sky Blue color and has a made in Chehalis Washington USA sticker on the down tube. Frame is near mint condition with Manitou fork. 2001 was the last year for Klein bikes to be built in the Washington plant before Trek took over,right??


----------



## applaus (May 26, 2015)

*Klein Rascal 1991 - looks like an Orange, rides like a Peach!*

*I cannot believe it took me over 7 years to get my Rascal to its final iteration.*

I experienced a lot of pumps in the road... courtesy of the shitty roads in the US, my own mechanical ineptitude, bike shops that overpromised and underdelivered, thieves that swiped my wheels and at one point the whole bike, and last but not least my uncooperative bank account.

On the other hand I met a lot of nice and knowledgeable bike aficionados and mechanics along the way. Thank you guys for helping me assemble my dream ride. And a special shout-out goes of course to the guys from Ferris Wheel Bike Shop in JP for spotting my stolen Klein and chasing down that dirty thief. I will be forever grateful! :thumbsup:

*1st pic* is from early 2010 with a new Soma Noah's Arc handlebar already installed. The FSA seat post is still on the frame today, everything else is gone.

*2nd pic* shows the 2011 version with Bontrager Hank Tires on custom wheels with Alex TD17 rims and SRAM iMotion3 coaster break hub in the back. Swobo saddle, Exotic Aluminium 1" fork, Origin8 stem, Avid BB5 disc break, run-of-the-mill Dimension crank with BBG bashguard and Salsa chainring.

*3rd pic* was taken in 2015 after a few of month of abuse by my thief. Because the guy had simply ripped out the traffic sign post to get my shiny Klein the U-Lock was dangling on the frame the whole time causing some paint damage and a couple of dents. He also tried to disguise his prize with spray paint. Fortunately, task completion does not seem to be his strong forte and he was spotted riding though the neighborhood by the bike shop guys. They chased him on their own bikes, got a Police car to join the hunt and eventually cornered the thief at the Orange line train tracks. I went through all the stages of grief... and GOT IT BACK!

The kicker was: The day before it was stolen I had picked up the bike from the bike shop with a new set of custom wheels (Shimano Deore hub in the front, SRAM G8 coaster break IGH in the back and still loving Bontrager Hank).

I had decided to upgrade because three gears were never quite enough for some random commuter trips... and because the older wheels were stolen during a night of street parking a few month earlier.

The *4th pic* is missing... I really want to get all the black spray paint off before taking it. Lacquer thinner works without hurting the original paint job but requires a lot of elbow grease. The 2017 version sports a Salsa Bend 2 handlebar with a new FSA stem and RaceFace Chester pedals. Please stay tuned for that one!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I had the same frame with completely original parts in near perfect condition and sold it about a year ago, not sure if that was a good idea but trying to cut down on the number of bikes. I'm kind of so-so about some of the new parts but no permanent damage is done and you can always go retro if you want. It may have taken seven years but you got it done. Will soon be showing a Rascal that took ten years to complete.

Like the story in pic #3. Doesn't sound like that was a shop that under-delivered rather they literally delivered it back. Really great of them to help like that. Too bad the thief didn't get the treatment that was common for the type of Pinkertons they had in the 30's.

/Adjusts onion on belt.


----------



## applaus (May 26, 2015)

He went in front of a judge... unfortunately I wasn't in town anymore to give him a stink-eye.

Going retro has actually never occurred to me, since the premise of the build was the clean and beefy look of a MTB Single Speed combined with the convenience of a 3-speed-hub. Thus I started looking around for frames with horizontal dropouts. The Klein fell into my laps courtesy to another nice bike shop employee who sold it privately for $250.

Not sure if I am truly worthy of it... :nono:

... but the build process has taught me a lot about bikes in general and Kleins in particular. The Rascal frame is a gift and without it there would be no "clean" and no "beefy" beneath my butt.


----------



## engine19 (Apr 23, 2017)

*Klein Attitude Comp*

Hi,

I just freshly built a Klein Attitude Comp. It is in nice condition I guess... I mean the frame, only 1 ugly scratch on the top tube (maybe from the handlebar), but I applied some nail polish on it 

Here is the result: 





























I hope we will be friends...

B


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

engine19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope we will be friends...
> 
> B


Not with those slicks on it!


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

*My '88 Klein Top Gun*









This started out as a frame only in very rough (paint) shape, derailleur bolts fused to dropouts, bottle cage rivets broken/missing...

Its taken a while to get it to this stage.

I'm drooling over all the other vintage Kleins in this thread. I'd love to be able to find/afford them, as I bought my first bike in 1994 after mowing lawns all summer. The bike shop in Alamosa, CO carried Kleins and my mom would drop me off while she ran errands. Those old paint jobs/frame still make my heart race even now.


----------



## pressed001 (Jan 16, 2014)

Picked up this Adept Race to sell. Cleaned it up very thoroughly, took some pics and now it is ready. Amazing condition really. The owner had babied and hardly ever used it. All parts, down to the inner tubes are stock. I took off the bar ends, installed new grips and replaced the saddle.


----------



## sunn80 (Sep 11, 2015)

Here is my mantra comp of 1998.
I love this bike









full XTR M 960 
wheels M 970
accessories by Thomson elite


----------



## fastkatanaboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Here she is. For sale too.


----------



## fastkatanaboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Night Storm!
for sale too.


----------



## Nebage (Sep 19, 2017)

*Klein Palomino XV*

Picked up this beauty last night.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

*Catalog rebuild*




















Just finished this- it took 2 years to find all the parts. 1993 Attitude with Adroit fork. 22" XL and weighs 23.05#


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## csm929 (Aug 24, 2010)

Need some advice if possible from the Klein experts - i picked up a museum quality 1990 i think (first year dolomite attitude) and it was ridden 20 miles then hung in a basement. Paint has not one scratch but on the handlebar from a speedometer. This bike is museum basically as perfect as you can get other then never taken out of a box (its a large frame too which i heard is not as common?). Question is - is this thing so valuable that its just not worth dinging it up or should i just ride it as its not appreciating like a Porsche speedster? I am a retro mtb nut so its hard not to but i dont know if its worth risking the value of it as these seem to appreciate. I don't want to be "that guy" but i don't want to be dumb either.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

If it's super nice, stop riding it and store it in a closet until Kleins become pricey again. It's easy enough to find one in Team USA colors for $1200 +/- in rider condition.


----------



## jharpphoto (Mar 24, 2018)

I've got an old Klein Attitude Comp that has been gathering dust in the garage for a long time. I took it out today and was amazed at how light it is even with beat up old XT components. I currently ride a slingshot Ripper with some nice components but the Klein is like a feather. I want to build the Klein up as a XC bike. I know I need a fork, front/rear shifters/deraillieur, possibly wheels/freewheel. I guess I can use the old XT cranks but would need a new BB, headset (it's got a cane creek on it now). I've got Mavic X139 rear and Bontrager corsair front wheel. I guess I could use those but some new lighter wheels might be needed. 

My question is "what would be a good component group to put on this Klein without breaking the bank. Anything else I "NEED". I realize this is a very old frame so will there be any compatibility issues with a new headset, BB etc. How would you build this bike up to go FAST?


----------



## jharpphoto (Mar 24, 2018)

here is a pic of my new/old Klein Attitude Comp. Per my previous post, she will undergo an upgrade/rebuild to get it up to speed.






















Is there anyway to tell what year/vintage this bike is, from the serial#?
serial # 20H 0700
WTU 1333951


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

How can you not ride it? Form follows function. True value is what you give it. To me the absolute beauty of Klein bikes is that they ride so much better than they look, and they look good.

It would suck to take it out and have a silly fall and scratch it it but that is part of the experiance.



csm929 said:


> Need some advice if possible from the Klein experts - i picked up a museum quality 1990 i think (first year dolomite attitude) and it was ridden 20 miles then hung in a basement. Paint has not one scratch but on the handlebar from a speedometer. This bike is museum basically as perfect as you can get other then never taken out of a box (its a large frame too which i heard is not as common?). Question is - is this thing so valuable that its just not worth dinging it up or should i just ride it as its not appreciating like a Porsche speedster? I am a retro mtb nut so its hard not to but i dont know if its worth risking the value of it as these seem to appreciate. I don't want to be "that guy" but i don't want to be dumb either.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

jharpphoto said:


> here is a pic of my new/old Klein Attitude Comp. Per my previous post, she will undergo an upgrade/rebuild to get it up to speed.
> View attachment 1189378
> 
> [
> ...


Clean the bike. Discard that saddle. Ditch the seatpost while you at it. Go w/ clipless pedals.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks to be a Year 2000.



jharpphoto said:


> here is a pic of my new/old Klein Attitude Comp. Per my previous post, she will undergo an upgrade/rebuild to get it up to speed.
> View attachment 1189378
> 
> View attachment 1189376
> ...


----------



## indiomonk (Aug 13, 2006)

*Klein Pulse Nightstorm*

Just started posting today. Been a member since 2006. 
Here is my Klein I am tuning up to start riding again.


----------



## PhotoGus (May 14, 2008)

Do you know how much that Adept weighs without the fork?


----------



## PhotoGus (May 14, 2008)

*2001 Adroit Race*

eBay find.... Looks like it was ridden 2x and then spent the rest of its life hanging in someones garage. Full modern rebuild coming soon.


----------



## manuelschafer (Feb 3, 2018)

nice thread


----------



## csm929 (Aug 24, 2010)

Can anyone who is good at deciphering klein code give me any info on my attitude serial number if they dont mind? I searched the net to no avail and found nothing. Im 99% sure its a 1990 dolomite. Box fork, internal cable routing, mission control stem, watermelon colors. Campy rims. XT. I will have to figure out how to post a pic on here asap. Frame is a L im pretty sure of. Thanks in advance. 

The serial number is: A18B (next to that is a littke K logo)


----------



## klein-adroit (May 4, 2013)

*1996 Klein Pulse II + Marzocchi Bomber Z1*

Just started this build. I'm having the travel reduction spring kit installed in the Z1 to lower the axle to crown from 470mm to ~450mm (3/4" reduction), so the handling will be only slightly altered from factory spec.

Drivetrain will likely be modern Shimano 1X11 XTR shifters paired with XT derailleur and cassette...Wolf Tooth Drop Stop 94-bcd chainring fixed to the Race Face Turbines. Brakes to be determined.


----------



## cudstu (Jun 7, 2018)

*My 1999 Klein Mantra*

Picked this up recently for a steal, now to start giving it some TLC


----------



## PhotoGus (May 14, 2008)

*Replica Manoitou SX decals!!*

Just rebuilt my Attitude with the entry level SRAM EAGLE and I could not be happier. Also pulled the lowers of my fork and sanded the hell out of it, primed, and repainted. Randomly found some dude on eBay that was making custom replica decal sets for FOX forks and asked him if he could make me a set based on some photos I had of original. He absolutely nailed it and the quality of the decals is top notch. Even has the little microlube stickers on back of fork.


----------



## Goshawk (Jun 20, 2018)

*1997 Klein Pulse Comp*

Here is my bike. I have been riding it a bunch recently. I bought it brand new in 1997 as a young 19 year old. I had a younger rider recently stop and tell me how awesome my vintage bike is. I felt old. I upgraded as stuff broke in the late 90s and early 2000s. Highlights 2001 RS SID, Mega 9 XTR derailleur, XT v-brakes, LX cranks.


----------



## dsmcl (Jul 16, 2018)

*Klein Bikes Up For Auction!*

If anyone is looking to rebuild an old Klein there are 2 up for bid on this great auction site I purchased from! Check it out!

https://www.ebth.com/search?q=klein+bike


----------



## dsmcl (Jul 16, 2018)

If anyone is looking to rebuild an old Klein there are 2 up for bid on this great auction site I purchased from! Check it out!

https://www.ebth.com/search?q=klein+bike


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

dsmcl said:


> If anyone is looking to rebuild an old Klein there are 2 up for bid on this great auction site I purchased from! Check it out!
> 
> https://www.ebth.com/search?q=klein+bike


Yeah. You were saying.

Yours by any chance?

Grumps


----------



## GNR (Oct 16, 2004)

*1997 Mantra*


----------



## jimismycodename (Dec 18, 2018)

*Looking to sell Classic Mountain Klein*

Well, at least that is what I think it is. Any tips on where to find a serial number?

My Dad bought this for himself in 1985/86 here in Portland, OR and I think he rode it twice . . . seriously . . . twice. I was 9 or 10 years old at the time and I'm now 42. I've attached a couple of pictures to see if there is any interest. Ideally, it will go to someone who appreciates the classics and will help it survive another few decades because it is in near perfect condition (just a little dusty from storage).

If anyone has advice as to where I should try to post this for sale, I would greatly appreciate any pointers.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Beem (Feb 11, 2019)

*Early 80's MountainKlein*

Early MountainKlein...square chainstays.


----------



## jimismycodename (Dec 18, 2018)

An expert informed me that it is in fact a 1987 Mountain Klein. He was able to determine that from the XT components that were released that year.


----------



## Beem (Feb 11, 2019)

jimismycodename said:


> An expert informed me that it is in fact a 1987 Mountain Klein. He was able to determine that from the XT components that were released that year.


Heh, I would have thought the square chainstay bike was before 1987.

I'll have to look for my sales receipt. It has XT too.

If I find the receipt I'll ring back in. I do recall it was $999 plus a few bucks for the useless seat post spring do-hickie.

I will add that I saw one, new looking, on EBAY last year for a very optimistic $3000 price. I guess anything is worth a shot.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

The Mountain Klein always had square stays. It was superceded by the Pinnacle which had square to round chainstays.


----------



## Beem (Feb 11, 2019)

jimismycodename said:


> An expert informed me that it is in fact a 1987 Mountain Klein. He was able to determine that from the XT components that were released that year.


This chart seems to show there were none in 1987:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klein_Bikes


----------



## Beem (Feb 11, 2019)

pinguwin said:


> The Mountain Klein always had square stays. It was superceded by the Pinnacle which had square to round chainstays.


I didn't know that. I always felt they were intrusive and subject to chain damage that were were changed, but maybe I was seeing other models later on.


----------



## jimismycodename (Dec 18, 2018)

Hmmmm . . . I guess it wouldn't surprise me to hear that it was a 1988 (even if the XT components came out in 1987). I would have guessed 85 or 86 based on my memory alone, but if those XT components weren't available until 87 (and Klein didn't make a Mountain Klein in 1987, per that chart below) then it must be a 1988. Thanks for all the feedback - online data for these early and rare Klein bikes is hard to come by.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Mountain Klein was out from 85-89. See Frank Wundel's page: Mountain Klein von 1985 The owner of this bike knows his stuff and would have pointed out an error.

1989 Klein Catalog

This shows the Mountain Klein in the 1989 catalog. It wasn't available in the 1990 catalog.


----------



## Beem (Feb 11, 2019)

I just found this: "The first Shimano mtb groupset was Deore XT in 1983. It was based on a 1981 Deore derailleur built for touring."

I thought the 1987 info might be off. I know mine is earlier than 1988 and if they were not made in 1987 then the timing works for me. I'm pretty sure they had just started up when I bought mine. Now I'm more determined to find the original sales receipt.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

The original Shimano Deore XT group (M700) come out in 1983, but it was the "Deer Head" version (see image below), which looks quite different from anything I've seen on a Mountain Klein.

XT M730, which is what's on the bike above (and in the second photo below), came out in 1987. I believe M730 has the white "XT", while M735 has it in yellow/orange. I've been out of practice for a while, though. 

Here's a very, very useful Shimano timeline: Shimano History

And...a very useful overall MTB component timeline: MOMBAT: Timeline of Mountain Bike Components and Accessories


----------



## Beem (Feb 11, 2019)

Shimano Deore XT derailleur (M700 1st style)

Can scroll through the versions there.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Not trying to shill for bike recyclery but just saw these unridden beauties when I was looking for some brake stuff.








1991 Klein Rascal "FunkenKlein" Frame & Fork: 22" XL - Fresh Dave Wilkins Restoration - Black/Green/Pink (MINT) - Bike Recyclery








Klein Pinnacle Elite Backfire Frame: MC1 Stem/Bars - Spinner Fork: - Fresh Dave Wilkins Restoration (MINT) - Bike Recyclery








Klein Rascal 1993 Frame/Fork: 19" MC1 Stem/Bars - Top Gun Pink White Blue Dave Wilkins Restoration (Unridden) - Bike Recyclery


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I volunteer with a bicycle ministry and we had this '98(?) Mantra Comp donated. Color changing paint, Rockshox Judy fork, Fox Vanilla rear shock, XT derailleur, Avid brakes


----------



## OlavMe (Nov 5, 2017)

*Weird but lovely*

After two back surgeries, i had to let go of my CX bike and hardtail, replacing them with a full-suspension. Off course the FS was terrible for out and about cycling on paved streets... Looking for a stiff bike, with good volume tires and an upright cycling position was close to impossible. The Answer, was a Trek, branded as a Klein Attitude (2005) I put on some strong stiff 27.5 carbon wheels, tires with low rolling resistance, 4 pot brakes from magura, and Jones riser (loop) bar on a riser stem. Its an up right pedalling machine. The fork is a 700cc stiff alu fork. Its a weird but beautiful combination, I love it...


----------



## Ann87 (Aug 31, 2019)

*Fervor with Lawwill Leader fork*

Hi folks- thought I'd post my recent acquisition- a Klein Fervor with Lawwill Leader fork, mostly XT 737 and a few Ringle bits. Some of you might have seen this on Ebay, but luckily for me the guy selling it is local so I went and picked it up in person at something of a discount.

It's a little funny that someone would build up the cheapest Klein in this fashion, but I'm not complaining! I love the Leader fork. What an impressive example of 90s engineering!

I also get a kick out of the radial lacing. Even the rear is 2x on the drive side and radial on the non-drive.

Now I just need a shorter stem...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Ann87 said:


> Hi folks- thought I'd post my recent acquisition- a Klein Fervor with Lawwill Leader fork, mostly XT 737 and a few Ringle bits. Some of you might have seen this on Ebay, but luckily for me the guy selling it is local so I went and picked it up in person at something of a discount.
> 
> It's a little funny that someone would build up the cheapest Klein in this fashion, but I'm not complaining! I love the Leader fork. What an impressive example of 90s engineering!
> 
> ...


Love this thing.


----------



## jimismycodename (Dec 18, 2018)

*1987 Mountain Klein - Tall Boy - Wanna buy it?*

I'm having a hard time determining the age of this Mountain Klein that was purchased and owned by my Dad in the late 80's (I think I was about 12 years old when he bought it). The best advice I got was that is is likely an 87' because of the Deore XT components. I have had it sitting in my garage for a couple of decades. This is a tall frame, made for a tall guy. I'm sure there is a tall Dutch, Danish, Belgian or German guy that this would be ideal for (your northerners can grow tall!). I'm happy to take some more pictures if anyone is interested. Make me an offer. I'm happy to ship it wherever.


----------



## sksmith2500 (Sep 26, 2020)

*1994 Fervor*

First post on this site!
Here are some pics of my Klein Fervor. Bought the frame from a shop in St. Louis, MO back in 1994. Originally, I had Suntour XC-Pro Micro Drive but never really liked it. In 2009, I replaced it all with Shimano XT derailleurs & cassette, LX shifters & hubs, Ritchey Comp cranskset and Avid brakes. Also replaced the rigid fork with an 03 RockShox Judy TT. 
It's been a garage queen pretty much since 09. I got it out this morning for a short ride thru the neighborhood.


----------



## biff68 (Oct 17, 2020)

*´96 Attitude Team*

Nos


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

That's really nice to have a NOS one. By the 96 model year, there weren't a lot of rigid forks on the Attitudes and Adroits, so to have the rigid fork is even better.

It seems strange that they would have beautiful paint on it and then put a non-matching black stem but I understand that was Trek, who owned Klein in 1996, making their influence felt. There are a some earlier '96 models that have a matching stem. I don't understand why Trek was so stupid about this.

I have an NOS 96 model also but unfortunately, it came with a Judy on it:


----------



## biff68 (Oct 17, 2020)

*Team Attitude ´96*

Yes, in almost the same manner they supply the MC2 logo on the black stems only untill the first few weeks in´96.


----------



## biff68 (Oct 17, 2020)

*Mc2*

Mc2


----------



## upto5 (Nov 1, 2020)

My Klein Palomino last summer, mediterranean sea in the background.


----------



## tomahawk kid (Jul 30, 2007)

*'97 Klein Adroit in Koi.*

What do you guys think ? Not too bad


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

tomahawk kid said:


> What do you guys think ? Not too bad


Nice bike, looks to be in great shape. Did you piece it together or buy it the way it is?

Kinda cool the way it posted is like the old Klein ad with the car upside down.


----------



## GuyCo (Nov 8, 2020)

*Klein Pinnacle elite custom*

Brand new to the forum, but have had bikes all my life. I had a close friend Corey Black that worked at Klein Chehalis and I got this bike built for me. I can remember meeting Gary and looking around the site, was not a bike geek so I imagine some of it was lost on me, but always liked nice things, precision etc. Long story shortened, Corey was a Dyna filer, prepping the frames and smoothing any welds etc. this one was done around '87-'88 I believe, and when he brought it to me it had these posters, padded shorts, gloves, bike catalog and warranty cards and a hat that are basically still new, as is the bike, always been mine still has original tires and tubes, just never really used it.


----------



## GuyCo (Nov 8, 2020)

few more pictures


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

That´s my favourite Klein era; just before attitudes.

Btw, that´s a huge bike.


----------



## GuyCo (Nov 8, 2020)

colker1 said:


> That´s my favourite Klein era; just before attitudes.
> 
> Btw, that´s a huge bike.


I'm 6'4" so probably was the largest frame, at the time.

I have a question, it was tough to post the pics I did, and could not put anything in my gallery.
is there a method or instructions somewhere for doing this? brand new here so I'm sure its around somewhere just not where I looked?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I have a Pinnacle Elite too although not as nice of condition as you have. They aren't common but even more uncommon is the kit you have with it. Like it all.


----------



## russos (Aug 15, 2020)

*Lockdown Klein Attitude*

Here's my Klein Attitude that I built up from a frame purchase this year. It's a "Trek" Klein (circa 2001?) but it works for me as someone has welded a rear disc mount and I wanted it to be really usable off road. I'm running it with a full 1x11 speed XTR drivetrain, 80mm SID forks, tubeless & reverb dropper. Totally not retro but it got me down some rutted tracks at the Devil's Punchbowl last week despite it trying to kick me off at every opportunity.

Great thread btw and some amazing bikes.


----------



## sksmith2500 (Sep 26, 2020)

Posted this on a couple of Klein facebook pages as well.
1994 Fervor (10/1993 frame build) is 99.9% finished. Waiting on ODI grips & need to turn the rear pads the correct direction (D'oh!)
Original owner, this is how I would've built it in 1993/94, but had to go cheap on some components.
Would like to locate some Klein Stratum 90 handlebars, but it seems the bullhorns show up more often. 
Full Suntour XC-Pro 8 speed Microdrive drivetrain, Suntour ES-01 shifter / brake combo, Shimano M737 canti's (until I can find nice XC-Pro's). Suntour XC-Pro hubset with Mavic X222 rims, and repopped Smoke/Dart's. Rebuilt Manitou 4 fork.


----------

